# 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Hail To The Shield



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I'm first :mark: 









Excited for Raw simply because of the Shield. Already know Cena and Ryback will have a rematch, HHH will give a going away speech and the usual.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

John Cena refused a hospital trip this kill all sense this angle could have made. Shame on creative team


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I'm watching for the Shield promo and the Bray Wyatt vignette that will hopefully air, and nothing much else.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Ambrose to attack and defeat Wade Barrett for the IC title in an effort to corner the Mid Card Market. :heyman


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



SpeedStick said:


> John Cena refused a hospital trip this kill all sense this angle could have made. Shame on creative team


Gotta send the kiddies home happy! :vince5 :cole3

:no:


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I just want a Kane heel turn and promo time for the Shield.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

didn't watch Extreme Rules (Will check out Brock/Hunter in the morning thats it)

Anyways please don't have Kane/Bryan feud. Give them their re-match clause tomorrow night or even at Payback and let them move their separate ways without a feud. Nobody wants to see them feud at SummerSlam yet again.

Also see ya in SummerSlam Brock (you will solely missed)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



SpeedStick said:


> John Cena refused a hospital trip this kill all sense this angle could have made. Shame on creative team


:lol

oh :cena2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm on my phone so I can't view those gifs, what is that Cena gif showing? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



SpeedStick said:


>


*
Rise

Above

Everything

.
.
.*

_Even Kayfabe Injuries_

:cena4


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Hoping for Ziggler return in any form, and to see what Shield and Brocky have planned. Ryback was pretty good in his match, but damn LOL Ryback vs Cena 2 is upon us, I guess.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Excited to see where the Shield go from here. And I'm wholly expecting Cena to be completely okay. :cena5


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



Emerald Flow said:


> *
> Rise
> 
> Above
> ...


LOL remember last year? Yeah, nothing is gonna be legit after that display last year.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



Cyon said:


> Excited to see where the Shield go from here. And I'm wholly expecting Cena to be completely okay. :cena5


That's all i'm excited for. 

To see what they'll do with the Shield next.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I seriously love the shield,and the fact that they all have gold just makes it all the better  I imagine that Hell No will get their rematch clause tomorrow night where Shield wins and the match ends with a Kane heel turn(which he rightfully needs since the beginning of his run with the return of the mask was awesome) on Daniel Bryan setting up a match between the two at Payback. With an opening for a shot at the tag titles being available,I see Orton and Sheamus who got their clean victory win of their opponents tonight, challenging shield for the belts at Payback with shield going over and possibly a randy heel turn?? As for Ambrose, I would have a no d/q match between him and Kingston set up for Payback where we see more of deans crazy and psychotic side show where he eventually goes over and ends their little feud moving on to bigger and better things.
I feel Brock is going to go away for a bit, and I already see the inevitable stretcher match between Ryback and Cena starting tomorrow night where Ryback gets his win and claims what's rightfully his.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

it will be interesting how they write off Brock this time.

Surely they can't use "I quit" card again.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



JY57 said:


> it will be interesting how they write off Brock this time.
> 
> Surely they can't use "I quit" card again.


Guess he could state that now he has gold in his sight and do what Rock did.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I wonder which midcard geek will pin Ambrose. Now that he's the US champion, WWE law dictates a job incoming.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I am looking forward to how they handle the Shield as a whole on Raw, if they are going to have different feuds for Ambrose and Reigns/Rollins. Or find some way to always keep it about three of them. Also I am pleading the punt tonight meant some glimpse of a heel turn for Orton on Monday. I hope HHH doesn't even show up to Raw. Also I will be turning the channel whenever Sheamus comes on after his pointless not needed victory, unless Mark Henry enters him into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

So Brock is a bitch, The Shield are champions and Cena/Ryback shall continue. Well it's not all bad.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Can't wait to see what The Shield will do tomorrow night! :mark: :mark: :mark: Hoping for a live promo! I BELIEVE! :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

HHH wil make a 30 min. promo


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

lolCena

Really only interested to see where Shield and Brock go from here.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Can't wait to see slow motion highlights of John Cena 3 foot body splash to Ryback. :lmao

There gonna somehow make it seem like it was 2 mile fall.

:cena3


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



SpeedStick said:


> John Cena refused a hospital trip this kill all sense this angle could have made. Shame on creative team


:lmao ...

This guy REALLY doesn't know how to sell, for years.

--

I am interested in what's next for Lesnar/Heyman and it looks like Orton is finally out of neutral and being a strong ME again. Wouldn't surprise me if he will be in the WWE or WHC scene again very soon.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I'm really only interested in Orton, HHH, Lesnar & Shield.

Also inb4 6-man tag between Shield, Team Hell No & Kofi.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Nor HHH or Lesnar are advertised for tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> :lmao ...
> 
> This guy REALLY doesn't know how to sell, for years.
> 
> ...


He knows how to sell, he just doesn't because he's an asshole who thinks if he makes his opponents look weak, it'll be harder for them to get enough momentum to take over his top spot. And sadly he's basically right.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

i really can't believe Cena got up of the stretcher, what was the point in the ending then?:cussin:


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



x78 said:


> I'm watching for the Shield promo and the Bray Wyatt vignette that will hopefully air, and nothing much else.


What Bray Wyatt vignette? 

There's a vignette for him for RAW?

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

The Shield. :mark: :mark:

Excited to see what they do next after winning gold last night.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I wanna know what the hell Barrett is going to do next.


----------



## CmanD (May 15, 2009)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Well probably something big awaits for Miz, Shield, Cena, HHH, Brock, Orton, Sheamus


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



SonoShion said:


> Nor HHH or Lesnar are advertised for tonight.


Brock's done till at least Summerslam. Got to get back to the farm and Sable.


----------



## FullWWEMan (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

I hope Shield just come out and announce that they really don't care for the titles, all they care about is justice. Of course, I want them to hold those titles, but it'll add so much more to their gimmick if they just don't care!


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Cena is such a chump. I guess The Ryback didn't bring enough Kryptonite.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Triple H to open the show with a promo:

"Brock, LET'S FINISH IT, best of 5 series!"

:HHH2

:vince3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



SpeedStick said:


> John Cena refused a hospital trip this kill all sense this angle could have made. Shame on creative team


He sellin' those injuries alright. :cena2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



KING. said:


> Triple H to open the show with a promo:
> 
> "Brock, LET'S FINISH IT, best of 5 series!"
> 
> ...


Oh god....No. Please no.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

^^^lol brilliant :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



El Barto said:


>


rep worthy pic.

Tonight RAW is a MUST to see


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He knows how to sell, he just doesn't because he's an asshole who thinks if he makes his opponents look weak, it'll be harder for them to get enough momentum to take over his top spot. And sadly he's basically right.


Youre correct, this clearly has nothing todo with WWE writing or Vince...Cena did this himself.

Im John Cena, BRB having the shield kick my ass every week, brb putting Punk over 9/10 matches brb making Ryback look strong, brb trying to make the feud interesting by showing that the wwe champ is strong but still vulnerable, brb JUST FOLLOWING THE SCRIPT.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*




















Now I remember what the ending to HHH/Brock ending reminded me of , HHH got laid to rest exactly like Thor LOL.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Just going to point out, the Last Man Standing match never ended. No bell, no count out. I literally thought it would continue after the Trips/Lesnar match; with Cena coming out of a coma and getting the ref to count out Ryback. I'm betting this angle will be the 'Payback' PPV's carrying point.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

Cena/Ryback ending was so lame last night. I was hoping for a Cena/Henry feud at Payback, not this again.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

kevin jonas will be the guest social ambassador for raw tonight :no:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> kevin jonas will be the guest social ambassador for raw tonight :no:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> kevin jonas will be the guest social ambassador for raw tonight :no:


he's not going to actually be there, they'll just advertise some of his tweets and promote his show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



MrJamesJepsan said:


> kevin jonas will be the guest social ambassador for raw tonight :no:


Kevin Jonas? You mean, _the_ Kevin Jonas? Awesome! Vince is so freakin' hip! :vince5


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Kevin Jonas? Like from the Jonas Brothers? 

.. They're still relevant? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



JY57 said:


> it will be interesting how they write off Brock this time.
> 
> Surely they can't use "I quit" card again.


I doubt they'll even bother. He just won't be there until Summerslam.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

SHIELD!!! AMBROSE!!! 










It's reality.

CAN'T WAIT!!!! *cries tears of joy*


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking forward to the Shield on Raw!


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

I couldn't be happier. Hopefully Ambrose brings some semblance of prestige back to the US title and Rollins/Regins continue making the tag team championships relevant after Hell No. I am hoping the Shield are actually fighting champions. I liked Hell No, but they never really defended the belts too often. I would like to see Rollins/Reigns dominant any team thrown at them.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Hope raw is good. Aftermath of Shield's victory should be interesting.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*

i can't wait to see the Shield's celebration tonight on Raw


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Watch the Shield celebrate tonight in two easy steps

1 Download the app.

2 Tell your friends to download the app.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

*Re: 5/20 Monday Night Raw Discussion: Extreme Fallout*



NeyNey said:


> SHIELD!!! AMBROSE!!!


awesome gif


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Hopefully Raw is good today, cause last years Raws after Extreme Rules weren't great at all. And it sucks that this just happens to be on a Monday AFTER the regular tv broadcast season is done, so now I'm gonna be watching Raw live, so it'd suck to watch at a time where it's the most "DVRable" period of the year.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Raw will start with John Cena (who be running and jumping around) with him talking for 20 minutes and announce a re match with him and Ryback at Payback and he have a match at the end of night.

Someone will update us on Raw that Brock Lesnar be out for 3 months with a Knee injury (kafabe and be back in time for Summerslam) and 

Triple H will be out with a broken Jaw (Kafabe and possibly be back in time for SummerSlam as a heel)

Paul Heyman will possibly have a new client.

Wade Barrett will probably defend his title tonight.

Looking forward to The Shield tonight and see what they do and maybe a new member.

A J Lee wins the Divas Championship belt

Randy Orton to turn heel

Hopeing Christian returns tonight


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Looking forward to this Raw. After a good PPV, i want the momentum to continue. Ambrose and Reigns/Rollins are finally champions.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

BELIEVE IN THE ORTON!


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

I hope HHH runs into Paul Heyman backstage and Trips says bring Brock out tonight. Paul should say something like "if you go to taht ring tonight, MY CLIENT will hurt you". Trips goes out there, Brocks music hits. No one comes out, then from behind Punk attacks Triple H. Its a feud that would be fresh and still has history.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Obviously pumped for The Shield, but I'm also very excited to see where Orton goes from here.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Knowing WWE, watch Shield get absolutely no promo time. :lmao

But we'll get that recap of John Cena's awkward 3 foot body splash through the table.


----------



## Top Dollar (May 19, 2013)

Really excited for The Shield tonight! Should be good times. Sort of curious where they're going with Team Hell No now too. Will they split? How much longer is Kane going to be around? Will Daniel Bryan go solo? Are they going to keep feuding with The Shield & get a rematch? They could go a lot of different ways. I remember reading a rumor that Kane was looking to pursue politics outside of WWE, so who knows anymore? I love Daniel Bryan & think he's both entertaining & a great worker but I am not entirely sure how high on him WWE are. He might have been labeled with the dreaded "good hand" moniker already. Hopefully not but I can't see him as a top guy with his current look, not matter how funny he can be or how good a worker he is. The main event isn't really about being funny or stretching people...

RAW is in the Sprint Center in Kansas City, MO tonight so I expect another lackluster & uneventful crowd.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: HOPING THE SHIELD OPENS UP

ALL GOLD EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Eh, Kevin Jonas isn't gonna be there, its just gonna be the usual "Time to look at some Kevin Jonas tweets!"

"Oh boy! I love the WWE and you should love John Cena because he's the best, buy their app! #AWESOME"


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hoping for some SHEILD goodness tonight after winning all the gold. That's about it really. 


And maybe Alex Riley to return (although that's always unlikely).


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Excited to see if there's anything coming out of that Orton match and the use of the punt as well as what might follow with the Payback promo.

Also LESNAR!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

HEEL TURNS GALORE TONIGHT? RVD RETURN? CHRISTIAN RETURN?


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

DAT LEG DROP


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

How many times will WWE App be mention tonight? I'm going with 150


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> How many times will WWE App be mention tonight? I'm going with 150


I'm going to guess 200 at the least.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

Hoping for:


More Shield dominance.
New Paul Heyman client.
New directions for Kane & Daniel Bryan.
Mark Henry to enter Sheamus into Hall of Pain.
Randy Orton to become more edgy.
Christian return.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

3 and a half hours to :cena3

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Tonight should be interesting with the Extreme Rules fallout, looking forward to The Shield, what happens with Team Hell No, potential Orton heel turn and hopefully the return of Christian.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

wajodaheyman said:


> Hoping for:
> 
> 
> More Shield dominance.
> ...


Should have happened last night, but I'm excited for these as well.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see Cena once again no sell everything and continue to make a mockery of this company like only he can.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


:lmao Yep. Like that.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


>


Rise

Above

.
.
.

Cena

:cena4


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

If Cena comes out and no sells last night i might be done for a while. Will still read the results but probably wont actually watch the shows.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't wait for RAW tonight. I'm so bored and nothing to do tonight. That never happens.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

msi360-20 said:


> I can't wait for RAW tonight. I'm so bored and nothing to do tonight. That never happens.


Off topic, but I love your sig pic.

I'm actually excited for RAW too. A Shield segment will be amazing!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> In before Nimbus asks what time Raw starts


Inb4 he doesn't show up again.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tonight has my interest. Not the most excited I've ever been for a Raw but it could go well.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I can't wait to DVR through the shit in hopes SOMETHING good happens tonight building on the current and impending feuds. I want to be excited for Payback but I'm just not feeling the Cena/Ryback main program. At least I always have The Shield to look forward to. I am somewhat intrigued by what is next for Randy Orton based off the Payback promo.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Inb4 he doesn't show up again.


Where is this dude??? he was constantely asking what Raw starts and now suddenly he disappears

Anyways I can imagine Cena will no sell the injury from last night when he starts Raw off tonight


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Randy Orton actually has a bit of momentum...for the first time in a while, so I'm interested to see where he goes from here.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

I know Oklahoma (praying for people at the town of Moore) have had Tornadoes but heard there are Tornadoe warnings in Kansas City tonight where Raw is held, could Raw be canceled or stop airing during the show. Could this Tornado pick up John Cena and take him to OZ.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Vicky82 said:


> I know Oklahoma have had Tornadoes but heard there are Tornadoe warnings in Kansas City tonight where Raw is held, could Raw be canceled or stop airing during the show. Could this Tornado pick up John Cena and take him to OZ.


yeah there was a tornado in Moore today that destroyed most of the houses in that city


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

There's no doubt in my mind that I'm not touching Payback. They couldn't possibly put a card together that I'd be interested in.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Randy Orton actually has a bit of momentum...for the first time in a while, so I'm interested to see where he goes from here.


Considering the next PPV is called Payback, he will most likely face Big Show again just like Sheamus will face Henry again. Unless he goes one on one with Sheamus in a #1 Contender's match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

You may have electrocuted me and almost broke my neck but what you didn't know is, I have 2 necks. 
:cena2 :HHH2 :berried :buried


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah WWE is taking a risk holding Raw tonight in Oaklahoma where the tornado is I hope to god everyone will be safe it be tragic is the tornado came as the show was happening


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

When The Shield come out with the gold tonight. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> You may have electrocuted me and almost broke my neck but what you didn't know is, I have 2 necks.
> :cena2 :HHH2 :berried :buried


You may have electrocuted me, but luckily I had the foresight to properly ground myself. Looks like I won't be missing RAW!!!! :cena3 :cena4


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah WWE is taking a risk holding Raw tonight in Oaklahoma where the tornado is I hope to god everyone will be safe it be tragic is the tornado came as the show was happening


You realize Raw is in KC tonight at the Sprint Center(one of the best arenas in USA to not have a pro sports team play in it).

KC tonight
Calgary next week!

Prob why Cena is returning tonight. Cause if Cena didn't appear this week, WWE would basically have to give an update on him by next week, and they know next week fans would boo any mention of him.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> You may have electrocuted me and almost broke my neck but what you didn't know is, I have 2 necks.
> :cena2 :HHH2 :berried :buried


lol, more like 

Cena:"You may have electrocuted me, but what you didn't know is that I have 2 offices"

Superstar in the ring: ".......(what is he talking about)"


Speaking of electrocutions, anyone else wishing that after being electrocuted, we'd have seen Cena like:


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Will Brock be at Raw tonight??? how will they write him off tv since he won??? I know he has to go back to his farm as he only does limited appearances but I dont know how WWE will explain his absense


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Vicky82 said:


> I know Oklahoma (praying for people at the town of Moore) have had Tornadoes but heard there are Tornadoe warnings in Kansas City tonight where Raw is held, could Raw be canceled or stop airing during the show. Could this Tornado pick up John Cena and take him to OZ.


Only if the McMahons were in danger. If the show doesn't stop for Owen Hart's death, I really wonder what it would take.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

From Brawlers Twitter

Brooklyn Brawler‏@brawlerreal 1m 
#BackstageScoop Huge buzz backstage as to the new @HeymanHustle Guy @WWE #RAW


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Vicky82 said:


> From Brawlers Twitter
> 
> Brooklyn Brawler‏@brawlerreal 1m
> #BackstageScoop Huge buzz backstage as to the new @HeymanHustle Guy @WWE #RAW


I doubt anything is gonna happen. Maybe Heyman tries to announce a new 3rd member(if they even go that far) but something happens like Punk or Lesnar gets mad at Heyman for wanting more clients(thinking that Heyman wants more cause his current guys aren't good enough).

WWE.com pic:










Likely just the same silhouette pic they always use, but that looks like Orton lol.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

OMG so the new third Paul Heyman guy is being revealed tonight on Raw


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

dxbender said:


> I doubt anything is gonna happen. Maybe Heyman tries to announce a new 3rd member(if they even go that far) but something happens like Punk or Lesnar gets mad at Heyman for wanting more clients(thinking that Heyman wants more cause his current guys aren't good enough).
> 
> WWE.com pic:
> 
> ...


If none of the Paul Heyman Guys ever interact with each other, what the fuck is the point? Half the reason I jizzed on myself when Punk was in Heyman's car is because I instantly thought Brock & Punk were gonna be a team with Heyman as the manager or whatever. I mean, some kind of interaction. Maybe Brock helping Punk retain against Ryback setting up Ryback/Brock - I mean something, anything!? Jeez, lol

So this "3rd Guy" - I guess he'll be kept away from Punk & Brock, and the announcers will pretend that this all makes sense. Yeah OK (Y)


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Would be cool if WWE teamed up Punk-Lesnar instead. The new two man power trip, and then other guys start teaming up to try and take them down(Cena-Orton being one of the many teams trying to take them down)


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

What about a 4th match between HHH and Lesnar? HHH wins and it's all tied again 2-2. And then it's time to find the winner at SummerSlam.

1 year of burying.

:HHH2


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IN GOLD!!!

:mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Sure hope no one says 'Tornado' Tag Match tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If the third Heyman guy was Orton, it would be interesting to see some interaction between him and Punk.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Will have to watch tomorrow. Normally I watch the fall out from PPV's but I'd rather go to the tittie bar and have some cheap beer. My Monday nights now...


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

only 2 hours left until Raw


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

dxbender said:


> I doubt anything is gonna happen. Maybe Heyman tries to announce a new 3rd member(if they even go that far) but something happens like Punk or Lesnar gets mad at Heyman for wanting more clients(thinking that Heyman wants more cause his current guys aren't good enough).
> 
> WWE.com pic:
> 
> ...


I hope it's Orton, he NEEDS a heel turn. But I bet it will be Ryback instead. :vince2

With the Shield having titles and the tease of a new Paul Heyman guy, I'm hoping for a good show as they're long overdue for one.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm guessing rvd

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Is the former ECW Champion backstage on RAW? 

http://www.w-c-f-r.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thumb2-bg30.png


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Here for Shield, Orton, and of course, :brock

I really hope they are going somewhere with Orton, though.*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Shield, motherfuckers!! Looking forward to an intense promo from them tonight!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cE1jJ45DVnU


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

El Barto said:


> BELIEVE IN GOLD!!!
> 
> :mark:


You can tell that Rollins is a natural face.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cE1jJ45DVnU


:lol

Makes me miss JR on commentary.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

YOU WILL BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!!!!

:ambrose


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Is the former ECW Champion backstage on RAW?
> 
> http://www.w-c-f-r.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thumb2-bg30.png


i hope to see a return


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cE1jJ45DVnU


Holy fuck hahahaha


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Is the former ECW Champion backstage on RAW?
> 
> http://www.w-c-f-r.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/thumb2-bg30.png


This would probably be the worst possible outcome. Most bland/boring wrestler on the roster.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bryan D. said:


> YOU WILL BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!!!!
> 
> :ambrose


Already there, new sig done and ready for the celebration.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

RVD is trending worldwide right now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RVD trending on twitter right now its him!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Fandango said:


> RVD is trending worldwide right now.


that is insane


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD trending on twitter right now its him!!!!!!!! :mark:


Vince will surely have to make last minute changes to the script now. Ain't no such thing as free publicity Kelly Kelly fan :vince2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD RVD


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

RVD = money

I want to hear his theme tonight on Raw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMpQTJJO10


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fandango said:


> RVD is trending worldwide right now.


:vince2 Yet the WWE universe will never know!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD = money
> 
> I want to hear his theme tonight on Raw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMpQTJJO10


Not this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p39dXcn9zpY


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD = money
> 
> I want to hear his theme tonight on Raw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMpQTJJO10


Not this one?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p39dXcn9zpY


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD = money
> 
> I want to hear his theme tonight on Raw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMpQTJJO10


Goat poster.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fandango said:


> Not this one?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p39dXcn9zpY


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> MichaelCole
> Rumors flying backstage at #RAW that @HeymanHustle is about to add client number 3! Who will it be. Heyman is here!


-


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Didn't get the memo two hours ago, Michael?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

only 45 minutes left until Raw starts


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fandango said:


> Didn't get the memo two hours ago, Michael?


:cole3 Always the last to know


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Great...more part-timers.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i got over 40 minutes to kill, what to do until then?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Ryback will be Heyman's next client? Or maybe they'll shock us and is Orton?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So if RVD is back then which is looking increasingly likely now, who's he going to feud with?

Also since he's aligned with Heyman then chances are he's going to be a heel as well which doesn't particularity excite me but still I was it of a mark for him during his original WWE run so still plenty excited enough to see him back


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> RVD = money
> 
> I want to hear his theme tonight on Raw
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMpQTJJO10


I've heard a couple rumors from people in the WWE that Heyman's 3rd client is Kelly Kelly, you excited or what??


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

RVD Punk Brock Lesnar and the Shield! The new ECW revolution!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

The potential reveal of a third Heyman guy is interesting, I would be happy with an RVD return.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So the word is RVD or Christian?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Stad said:


> I've heard a couple rumors from people in the WWE that Heyman's 3rd client is Kelly Kelly, you excited or what??


wait what?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

80% of the TNA Impact thread absolutely hated RVD's presence in TNA just a few months ago. Wonder how many of the same haters will mark for him.


----------



## Toford123 (May 18, 2013)

My dream scenario: 
RVD returns and Heyman announces him as the third Heyman guy, CM punk then returns and cuts an awesome promo about RVD's smoking habits which will lead to a massive feud between the two with Paul Heyman stuck in the middle 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

My list of who Heyman's third client may be, in no particular order of probability:

Randy Orton
Ryback
Some Diva (no, not Kelly Kelly)
An up-and-coming rookie from NXT
Wade Barrett
John Cena (lol)
Antonio Cesaro
RVD
Great Khali
WWE App

Either way, I'm interested in finding out 30 minutes from now.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cyon said:


> My list of who Heyman's third client may be, in no particular order of probability:
> 
> Randy Orton
> Ryback
> ...



:vince5 That's the only sensible conclusion honestly.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

About to be week no. 6 of Raw-free Monday night. Not even Paul Heyman's mystery client has me intrigued enough to tune in.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> :vince5 That's the only sensible conclusion honestly.


No way does the WWE App turn its back on the WWE Universe.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> Several readers have sent word that The Cowhead Show on 102.5 The Bone in Tampa reports that Rob Van Dam will be returning to WWE on tonight's RAW. This leads to speculation that Van Dam may be the new "Paul Heyman guy" that has been teased today.
> 
> The Cowhead Show regularly covers pro wrestling, according to one of our readers, including segments with Sean Waltman as a guest. For take this as an unconfirmed rumor.


Source: LordsOfPain


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

BKelly237 said:


> About to be week no. 6 of Raw-free Monday night. Not even Paul Heyman's mystery client has me intrigued enough to tune in.


Yet, your are posting in the RAW thread on a WWE board. :clap


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Honestly how HARD would you mark if this was the 3rd Heyman guy?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TwLOOFvzS4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> Source: LordsOfPain


:clap::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

20 mins to go, let's get this thing rolling


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Really excited for the inevitable Shield promo celebrating their title wins.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Emotion Blur said:


> No way does the WWE App turn its back on the WWE Universe.


Everyone bitched about the constant promotion of the WWE App last Monday that it'll align with Paul Heyman and blame the fans for turning their backs on it. :vince2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Honestly how HARD would you mark if this was the 3rd Heyman guy?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2TwLOOFvzS4


I would mark even if he was the 3rd member of Tons of Funk.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I love how people come on here bragging about not watching a TV programme they don't like, makes this forum feel like a really shitty AA meeting 

My name is danny_boy and I haven't watched Smackdown for two years LOOK HOW FUCKING BRILLIANT I AM BECAUSE I DON'T WATCH SMACKDOWN, LOOK AT ME AND NOTICE HOW I DON'T WATCH SMACKDOWN LOOK AT ME YOU SMACKDOWN WATCHING BASTARDS!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Honestly had no idea Extreme Rules was on last night until about 2am. I'll be tuning in to Raw to see what this Heyman thing is, though. 

Better not be RVD.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RVD has been trending on Twitter for a bit today.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Yeah WWE is taking a risk holding Raw tonight in Oaklahoma where the tornado is I hope to god everyone will be safe it be tragic is the tornado came as the show was happening


What?!!?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

What are the chances this is revealed at the top of the show? Don't fancy staying up until 4 for this, got classes tomorrow.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

METTY said:


> Yet, your are posting in the RAW thread on a WWE board. :clap


You catch on quick.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Source: LordsOfPain


(Y) :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BKelly237 said:


> About to be week no. 6 of Raw-free Monday night. Not even Paul Heyman's mystery client has me intrigued enough to tune in.


lol and we care why??


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> I love how people come on here bragging about not watching a TV programme they don't like, makes this forum feel like a really shitty AA meeting
> 
> My name is danny_boy and I haven't watched Smackdown for two years LOOK HOW FUCKING BRILLIANT I AM BECAUSE I DON'T WATCH SMACKDOWN, LOOK AT ME AND NOTICE HOW I DON'T WATCH SMACKDOWN LOOK AT ME YOU SMACKDOWN WATCHING BASTARDS!


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FandanGOAT said:


> What are the chances this is revealed at the top of the show? Don't fancy staying up until 4 for this, got classes tomorrow.


Umm, maybe you should sleep, bro. lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> 80% of the TNA Impact thread absolutely hated RVD's presence in TNA just a few months ago. Wonder how many of the same haters will mark for him.


Only thing is with Vince Mcmahon there RVD is not going to be lazy in the ring..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

FandanGOAT said:


> What are the chances this is revealed at the top of the show? Don't fancy staying up until 4 for this, got classes tomorrow.


Sorry mate better start brewing some piping hot coffee


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ACSplyt said:


> Everyone bitched about the constant promotion of the WWE App last Monday that it'll align with Paul Heyman and blame the fans for turning their backs on it. :vince2


Then it will demand the respect it deserves for being the only flagship app of the show.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Will mark for The Whole Fucking Show if he's here.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> What?!!?


It's from Kansas City, don't worry.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like it to be Daniel Bryan with the excuse of Heyman is helping him not be seen as a 'weak link' At least it will get the kids to boo him


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Bet Punk is gonna be switching back and forth between RAW and the Chicago Blackhawks game.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

well let's see the show starts off with the chamo is here and better the ever...

..and don't get you're hopes up to much the last time we had a mystery man joining a team it was Hogan..#whoisthethirdman


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Bet Punk is gonna be switching back and forth between RAW and the Chicago Blackhawks game.


Nah. Punk's smart, no way he'd bother to watch Raw.


----------



## Spicoli (Apr 19, 2013)

Im gonna be dissappointed if it's RVD.......They really need to focus on bringing up future talent instead of bringin back an old RVD that has lost a step or too......Im hoping it's Ohno.......And cant wait for The Shield celebration! :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hopefully we get some Ziggler tweets too


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So I wonder what things Lawler will say if RVD does return tonight

:lawler OMG It's RVD the biggest acquisition to come from WCW

:lawler Is he gonna hit the five star toad splash

:lawler can you heard all these DVD chants Cole?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

5 minutes to go :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Spicoli said:


> Im gonna be dissappointed if it's RVD.......They really need to focus on bringing up future talent instead of bringin back an old RVD that has lost a step or too......Im hoping it's Ohno.......And cant wait for The Shield celebration! :mark:


If it is him, it would suck if he's fed to Cena is all.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

Stad said:


> lol and we care why??


You tell me... you're the one that replied.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> If it is him, it would suck if he's fed to Cena is all.


I'd hope he would be and quickly because based on his TNA run dude needs to just stay home.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Are we going to see Cena opening the show? Taking bets now


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

5 mins to go come on RVD return!!!!!!!! :mark:

Nimbus Raw is starting!!!!!!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This RVD talk scares me, don't come back and stay out of TNA please.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dec_619 said:


> Are we going to see Cena opening the show? Taking bets now


Already on record with saying he'll run to the ring then dance around.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

WOOOOOOOO....MAN I LOVE PRO-WRASLIN'


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dr.Boo said:


> Then it will demand the respect it deserves for being the only flagship app of the show.


And it'll also rant about how we're slaves to Vince and the WWE because nobody how bad the show may seen, we still tune in and throw away our money. And it will become the next WWE Champion at WWE Payback. :vince2 :kanye


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I at least hope they tease it in the opening segment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Whispers of an RVD appearance. Probably not true.
Either way I don't care. Never was an RVD fan.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> Whispers of an RVD appearance. Probably not true.


WWE twitter retweeted him


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I wonder if they will mention at the start of the show of the wreckage in Oklahoma. It has been a bad day in Moore.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> So I wonder what things Lawler will say if RVD does return tonight
> 
> :lawler OMG It's RVD the biggest acquisition to come from WCW
> 
> ...


RVD! RVD! RVD!

:lawler Do you hear that Cole? This crowd is really behind Cena!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

MY BODY IS READY AND WILLING FOR THE SHIELD!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

My body is ready :cody2


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How many times do we see the clip of Ryback putting cena through some lights? Over under at ten.

In other news, the WWE APP!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

It's showtime!

Who brought the popcorn?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

BIG POPPA PUMP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh please tell me The Shield is in the ambulance. That would be awesome! 

But no, it is probably Ryback.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Holla if you hear me!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ambulance Siren!

Steiner's Back!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Scott Steiner!!


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

THOUGHT IT WAS FUCKING STEINER!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Cena?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

ambulance


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm ready! Making a new Shield sig too!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Steiner, oh wait!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Steiner Steiner Steiner!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao The fuck?


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

RVD's already overdosed.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Ambulance Truck gets a bigger pop than half the roster.*


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The ambulance is already more over than most midcarders in the WWE.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Holla if ya hear me


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*EPIC :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

That's creative.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Ryback just break character with that smile


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh hai Ryback :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HAH!*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice. lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thats awesome lol


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Not a bad entrance for Ryback. He desperately needs a new catchphrase though.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ryback comes out of an ambulance


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

That was kinda cool i guess.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

We're live ****** :mark: 

l0l at the ambulance


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the biggest bombshell of the night will be Kaitlyn's would be boyfriend


BIG POPPA PUMP!!!...oh..Ryback


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

He even has O'Doyle Rules on his fucking jacket.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright that's an interesting way to start off


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryback actually looks like a badass heel.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For a split second I thought "what the hell is Bully Ray doing here"!
:bully


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Ambulance getting that hometown pop.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

one minute in i'm already disappointed.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

No Steiner

Booooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how nobody gives a damn about Ryback's condition even though neither man could continue the match apparently.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Hahaha AWESOME moment there with Ryback stepping out of the ambulance. Things like that which make zero sense, love them.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Feud ain't over yet!

:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RYBACK RULES!!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thought it was bully ray at first


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

That was awesome!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ryback looks pretty badass.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Thought Alberto had downscaled for a second there.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Like a boss Ryback!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn that's one tacky ass vest.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Good entrance for Ryback


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

This is bad ass as fuck.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

marked for the ambulance. thought it was steiner.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the leather jacket


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ryback looks like such a badass.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback looks so much more badass in clothes.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The ambulance is already more over than most midcarders in the WWE.


:WWEApp Uh oh. looks like I need more promotion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I think John Cena should not be called superman anymore but Jesus, he keeps rising from the dead

Cena will Rise again


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

fpalm Ambulance match in the future?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I've actually not minded Ryback as a heel so far.

The ambulance was cool I suppose. Ambulance match at Payback?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Awesome entrance.. Dat smile when he came out :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 I know how it feels, I don't need to go


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena boo


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought that was Bully Ray for a second?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat Cena no sell :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bah gawd king it's Bill Ryback!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ryback looking like a PG Stone Cold for some reason right now :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT NO SELL. :cena5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

John Cena is such an inspiration!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking like a Fubu ad from 1997. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, Ryback even dresses like Goldberg when Goldberg was a heel. 

Cena can't sell that shit! He ain't got time for that!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Ryback. You should be champ; let the people know!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I thought Cena was going to come out and be like the champ is here!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena no selling......


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course Cena didn't go in the ambulance. He has better recovery powers than Claire Bennet :hayden2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn it. I heard sirens go off and thought it was Steiner's theme. But no it's just Rysuck.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Ambulance match huh?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Here we go!!!!!!!!! 

What is this fuckery


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, this is one epic opening. 

I was expecting some lame Cena entrance out the ambulance.

Aww man. I thought he was on the ambulance to look cool


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I knew it


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Bully Ray must be peed off that Ryback ripped off his image!


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

God I hate cena

Ryback is actually more entertaining, I can't believe it


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback is awesome :lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ryback's smirk :lol*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking at that ugly-ass vest and beanie, you also apparently don't give a damn how you look.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Feud ain't over yet!
> 
> :lmao


Of course not. Cena hasn't overcome the odds yet.




I thought it was a stretcher match. ("ambulin" :lol)


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Cena to win.... again.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 ambu...damnit too late


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Enjoy your last 4 weeks of momentum Ryback!


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

LOL the decision was no decision, he walked away with the title, but he didnt walk. STOOPID


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Ryback/Cena Ambulance Match - Payback :mark:


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

"Like all of you, you're eventually going"

WELL FUCK, HE GOT US GOOD THERE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

His cut looks cheap as fuck. Looks like he just put some cheap iron-ons on some pleather.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

RYBACK FUCKING RULES! :ryback :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Looking like a Fubu ad from 1997. :lmao


:lol


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Ryback getting some cheers and lil pops :mark:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

'It doesn't matter if your heart is beating or not?'

Is Ryback saying that he's gonna kill Cena..


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ryback is awesome.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good work Ryback, not a bad promo!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback with that dig on the crowd nice


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, what? You're all going to hospital. Or dying. Or something. Boo me?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit Ryback is badass now.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Fuck you Cena no selling bastard


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ambulance match huh


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I fucking love Ryback


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

How can people hate on Ryback right now ?? He's a quality heel. Badass as fuck


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It doesn't matter if the heart stops beating? 

So....an Ambulance match can end in death??? 

And what the fuck is he talking about? We're going to an emergency center? We're going to die soon? The fuck?!


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

He's just begging for heat now.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn it. I'm starting to like Ryback.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Telling the fans their gonna die, lmao (Y)

Ryback Rulez! :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is he threatening to kill everyone? :jones


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You're fat, STOOPIDS.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This could've been cool if not for the pathetic cheap heel heat Ryback is going for.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck he's funny...i like this Ryback :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

When did ryback join aces and eights


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm enjoying this more than I should.

Also it was a huge let down that the sirens didn't signify the return of Scott Steiner.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Weak Weak Weak Weak.... Does Ryback have a stutter?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Get this dork off the screen and let's get to the Shield celebration.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Insulting the crowd. Cheap.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a bad promo thus far by Ryback


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is blatant IWC pandering. Blatant.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

weak huh..I am pretty sure I wont get gassed in 5 minutes into a match


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm enjoying this


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

John Cena will never be my hero.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm sorry how am I suppose to boo Ryback?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fat jokes are so cool these days....I was on your side Ryback..no longer.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Never thought i'd starting liking Ryback.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

For the first time ever ..im actually bothered about Ryback....:clap


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

So who said Ryback doesn't know how to cut a live promo??


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's official, Rybacj is fucking awesome!

Never knew heel Ryback could have been this damn good.

Ryback stop with the swearing! First "damn" now "ass"? Plus, he's on a vehicle?

BAH GAWD IT'S STONE BACK!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryback is underrated.

And fuck this stupid "Cena is never giving up!!!!" crap.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dude in the crowd clapping.

"Yeah Ryback you tell me I fucking suck"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You worship John Cena" 

No we don't. 

"You want to be like John Cena" 

No we don't. 

"You cheer for John Cena" 

Fuck, he ain't talking about me at all.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Preach it Ryback. *TESTIFY!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Really digging Ryback as of late (Y) 
Great promo so far*


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty good Ryback promo...and it's live.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RYBACK RULES.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope it will be better than the on from last year.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Ryback is going to kill John Cena?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RYBACK just threatened us. Did Ryback just threaten us? I know he didn't just threaten us.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Looking like a Fubu ad from 1997. :lmao


:lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"John Cena's your hero!"

Crowd boos.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We're all going to die, Ryback.

STOOPID.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I love how Ryback talks shit against the fans......"FEED ME MORE LINES!!*" :lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback is gonna take out the entire crowd, folks!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ryback RUELS!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Ryback Rules, y'all.*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mass murderer Ryback comin up


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryback is gonna kill us!


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Seems Ryback is going to the CM Punk school of heel heat gathering.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this clown talking about education? Not long ago he couldn't form a sentence


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryback Rules, for better or for worse


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

This guy is getting better.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao "I take all of you to the morgue with John Cena."

So he's going to commit mass murder? The actual fuck is this?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This makes no sense. He's taking everyone to the morgue? Ohw my....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

WAIT.. WHO SAID THERE'S GONNA BE AN AMBULANCE MATCH AT PAYBACK? :lmao Fucking WHAT?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Wait...Ryback is going to kill..everyone?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That was pretty damn good.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:clap I actually thought that was pretty good.

Maybe I'm tripping, I like it.


----------



## Lillyart_14 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just joined raw to see Ryback on top of an ambulance. Weird already.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

To be fair, the guy who spent a whole year saying nothing but "feed me more" is probably not an expert on nutrition either.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback is being fed lines through an ear piece thats why hes wearing that beanie hat


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> RYBACK just threatened us. Did Ryback just threaten us? I know he didn't just threaten us.


He threaten those Cena kids.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RYBACK IS FUCKING AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

fpalm ryback mumblings


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is a career killing promo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! Ryback is going to murder all of us! 

At least he has the decency to take us to the morgue though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Enough with stipulations. An ambulance match, really?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

TripleG said:


> "You worship John Cena"
> 
> No we don't.
> 
> ...


THIS! repped.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> When did ryback join aces and eights


:bully


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

Impressive... Looking forward to heel Ryback.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Isn't Payback for reviving old feuds? Instead, we get Ryback vs Cena..


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback..there is no crying in wrestling..you..you don't know how hard it is...


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes they've teased it!!!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WWE app already getting a plug.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

new client please be Ohno or Morrison


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

That promo fucking rocked.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> "John Cena's your hero!"
> 
> Crowd boos.


Yeah i thought that was funny.....

Vince thinking fans were probably gonna cheer instead lol :russo


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

RVD confirmed


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback's new gimmick: Mass murderer :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

"how do I make more ppv rematches without it coming across as forced. Hmm I'll make a ppv called WWE Payback where I make the superstars ask for rematches. I'm a genius" :vince2


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Please be Cesaro!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Jerry said "Oh brother" when Heyman's client was mentioned...

GUYS, IT'S STING.


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

Dat New Client Bo Dallas.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*"One of the most Extreme Extreme Cole"

Shut your piehole, cole. :kobe*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wade Barrett and Miz feud still relevant? In May?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

oooohhhhhh awesome tag match with Fandango next


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ROFL @ that "morgue" line. :lol

Good promo. Too bad I'm about a minute behind with my stream.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Heyman new client teased, RVD tweet, ooh.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL Cole said Big Show name but not Punk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Great promo from Ryback.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh kewl, and Barrett, the IC Champ, is gonna be the one pinned, right?


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

na na na ROB VAN DAM na na THE WHOLE FN SHOW na na ROB VAN DAM!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm enjoying this more than I should.
> 
> Also it was a huge let down that the sirens didn't signify the return of Scott Steiner.


Yeah, I'm literally begging for Steiner beeing on TV at this point. I sadly know better though, doubt it will ever happen again .


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> RVD confirmed


Where??


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Ryback is gonna commit mass murder  thats not PG


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh look the IC Champ to job next.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Smarky Smark said:


> Damn it. I'm starting to like Ryback.


Me to. It's unique bad ass things like the surprise ambulance entrance that breaks up the monotony and makes me start to get high on someone. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Wade Barrett's the IC Champ? Didn't even know...


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

RVD


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

YES Barrett in action.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The amount of times Ryback licks his lips makes me think he must go through a lot of chapstick


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> He threaten those Cena kids.


In that case, that's okay.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ROB VAN DAM!!! 

Heyman Enterprises? Cool name for a stable.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

FANDANGOAT NEXT! :mark


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Jiz are teaming up together ah yeah!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He can't take The App to the Morgue


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

To the morgue bitches.

RYBACK RULEZ~!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As a guy who's despised Ryback from the beginning....he's getting better. I didn't think it possible but I actually like being proved wrong.. 

He's still dumber than a bag of hammers, though.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why the hell does Fandango have to team with that jobber?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Please just let the Heels win. Barrett hasn't won in so long. Give him just one win damnit
Could this set up a Fatal 4 Way for IC Title?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Emerald Flow said:


> :clap I actually thought that was pretty good.
> 
> *Maybe I'm tripping*, I like it.


Yeah, you're trippy like Juicy J


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SpeedStick said:


> LOL Cole said Big Show name but not Punk


He said Lesner, Punk and Big Show.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> LOL Cole said Big Show name but not Punk


He said Punk.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The Purge looks like a sweet movie.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Just burnt my Monday night Raw chicken wings.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Gamblor said:


> Oh kewl, and Barrett, the IC Champ, is gonna be the one pinned, right?


Well it sure as hell ain't go be Miz, Jericho or Fandango.


----------



## dikadeek (Aug 23, 2011)

So punk comes back from a mild return, stuffs both those bitches in the ambulance and Chicago goes nuts.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, I can already see whose going to lose that tag match...


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Where the fuck is RVD come on save us


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright promo from ryback

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, judging by them comments, Show's not the "new member".


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not bad Ryback.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stall_19 said:


> Why the hell does Fandango have to team with that jobber?


Well someone has to show him where he'll be in about 6 months.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> Why the hell does Fandango have to team with that jobber?


So he gets his shit in without getting pinned.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wait, so if tag matches are only made based on feuds, Jericho/Fandango are feuding, and the match is Jericho/Miz vs Barrett/Fandango, then that means...:delrio


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

tag match
guess teddy long is booking raw


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Well someone has to show him where he'll be in about 6 months.


Ummm... not at all. Fandango is more over than Barrett ever was


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know who I want to win, I hate Barrett and Miz but like Jericho and Fandango.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

Heymans new client is actually the 4th member of the shield....?? Trololol but on a serious note,this tag match is to make the beginning of the jericho/barrett feud the IC champ desperately needs to actually put him over. Something that a feud with miz nor kingston will do.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Where the fuck is RVD come on save us


Jesus, its been 10 mins and RVD's promos are no better than ryback, he's aint saving nothing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://twitter.com/HacksawJDuggan/status/336634855184007170
Except CP was 2 years ago.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll :mark: if it's....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

sharkboy22 said:


> Well it sure as hell ain't go be Miz, Jericho or Fandango.


And that's the issue.

There's an off chance the heel team wins with Fandango pinning Jericho, but Barrett is just getting thrown into this randomly, which is stupid.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

THA_WRESTER said:


> So who said Ryback doesn't know how to cut a live promo??


he came out to a siren and called us fat..Scott Steiner 101...33 1/3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Great opening promo by Ryback. He is getting better and better on the mic every week.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm excited. SONIC!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Well someone has to show him where he'll be in about 6 months.


lol you know it. Maybe they'll start to use Johnny Curtis five years from now. That's usually how they operate.


FUCK ADS WITHON SHOWS!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

SONIC


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Plugging Sonic now?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Sonic shakes....... fpalm.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*I don't give a shit about Sonic, Cole.*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Sonic Shakes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did that girl in the Hulk Rules shirt just flip off the camera?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Where the fuck is RVD come on save us


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Guys! You thirsty!? Try Sonic shakes! They go great with Dominoes Pizza


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, everyone is suddenly drinking Sonic.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Poor drink
Sonic Drinks v WWE App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fandango said:


> Ummm... not at all. Fandango is more over than Barrett ever was


Stop talking out of your ass. Nexus? Feud with Orton? Mini-feud with Bryan?
Just stop being a stupid mark. I like Barrett but people will agree with me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ryback with an awesome promo and an 3rd client to Heyman gives this show a great start... Ewwww.... Shameless shilling by the WWE.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The girl in the white shirt next to the guy wearing the DX shirt. :yum:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Planting for marketability :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

The Sonic ocean water is banging, though. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I smack all them drinks outta their muthafuckin' faces!*


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Yes! A Kansas Jayhawks jersey! KU represented well in Kansas City! Wish I was there tonight.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

This is the first time in a long ass time that I've been in the RAW thread during the show. But, damn, I just had to see what others thought of Ryback's epic entrance.

Fuck! Half price off Sonic shakes!!!!!

Goddamn, Summer Rae's Barbie-like legs.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Jerry, you should stay away from the shakes.

Just. Saying.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder which WWE star pissed in all those shakes?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Fucking plugs


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That all sounded like terrible flavors


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off with this Sonic Shakes shite. The only Sonic I want to hear of is that little blue fucker!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

What if the new heyman guy is triple h? Lesnar gave him his sledge at the end of the match and didn't attack him any further. No mention of haitch doing anything tonight after a big match. It would be a huge swerve. Ah fuck wwe wouldn't be that smart


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Summer!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I miss bitchface


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

THOSE SONIC'S WERE FAKE THE WHIPPED CREAM WASN'T SINKING


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Now I want a milkshake.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They got free shakes because they downloaded the WWE App :cole3


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*We just came from an ad break, to... more ads?*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Winner of this tag match will take on The App and The Ambulance at Payback.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Y2-Jerk said:


> The Jiz are teaming up together ah yeah!


JeriJiz vs. Wade Barrett and Fandango. :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No bitchface = no ratings.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Summer Rae, your dancing hurts my feelings.

Those shakes look good, though. I could go for some Sonic.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

domino pizza segment near 10:00pm, movie trailer at 10:30


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Summer Rae still here? Oh ok


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SJFC said:


> I'll :mark: if it's....


While I would love to see Bray debut tonight, I don't think he needs Heyman, he's good enough to make it on his own without the aid of a manager


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fandango needs to stop raiding Black Machismo's closet.*


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

take it east King


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So at what point does Jericho move on?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, Summer Rae might be more of an in ring talent, but she is nowhere near as good a dancer as the first girl. 

FanDAaaaanGoooooooooo! My favorite potential sex offender!


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

SJFC said:


> I'll :mark: if it's....


Why the fuck would they pair him with Paul Heyman and who the fuck would care? I doubt more than 10% of that crowd remembers Husky Harris and 9% of that 10% don't care.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Make sure you show the Sonics shakes dammit. :vince3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


>


And people said that would last long.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope Barrett isn't here just to eat the pin.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vaudeville thinks Jerry Lawler is a fucking hack.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Make way marks... the GOAT is coming through


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Summer Rae, you sexy fine ass woman.


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Jerry Lawler is such a pedo.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Barrett actually gets an entrance 
:mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lawler you perv :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did someone say sonic milk shake


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Let your A's breath


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Another new theme for Barrett :lmao


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dafuq? :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

New theme!


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

New theme!


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

wade barrett keeps getting new themes and no one cares


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Barrett has a new theme ??? wtf


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

new theme guys, omg, hes gunna get pushed.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

new wade song WTF


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf did they do to wade Barretts music?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Surprising I though Jericho was moving on, and new Wade Barret music


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Barrett with another crappy theme 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Anybody else notice that the jazz part of Fandango's song sounds like the Homeland theme. Sounds so similar!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> No bitchface = no ratings.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

another theme for Barrett? how many themes has he gone through already?


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Anybody else _REALLY_ want a smoothie now?

:vince


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

New theme?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Cole = "Do people still go the library" 

And that right there tells me most of what I need to know about Michael Cole. 

And have they gassed the commentary booth? They are acting sillier than usual.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Barrett got a new theme song?


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok. The Light Bright Kid was not horrible.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL New Barrett theme?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

New theme again


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

New barret theme.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

New Barrett Theme?

Barrett push incoming?

Barrett looking hot?

I kinda like it?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bosh Barrett has a new song? DOPE!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

New Barret entrance. Nice


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Barrett with new theme?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

how long until people bitch about Barrett's new theme?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Like the heartbeat in this new theme


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Barret with his 34th different theme music.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*How many fucking themes are they going to give him?*


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

BARRETT :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wade.... how does your music keep getting worse seriously?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

FINALLY, THE BARRETT *HAS A NEW THEME!*


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

not a single fuck was given during barretts entrance


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

New theme for Barrett!


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats even worse... whos keeps picking his music?!?!?!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

New theme? :clap


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Holy SHIT!!!!!!! A Barrett theme THAT DOESN'T SUCKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Great theme


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

New theme?

I like it.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Yet another theme for Barreh.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

holy shit, SICK NEW THEME


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

People still go to the library....?


And the WWE promotes children going to the library.

This fucking company.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Does Barrett have a new theme song?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Horrible theme.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

He needed new music. This is kinda ??? though. It doesn't fit him.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Another new theme for Wade? Jesus.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

New Barret theme? :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

NEW THEME? :lmao

Just as bad as "I Don't Care Anymore". What the fuck is that intro? :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

New theme?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Holy shit.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole3 Guys! You thirsty!? Try Sonic shakes! They go great with Dominoes Pizza


You can find the links for them on the WWE APP!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

New music for Wade Barrett. Much better than his previous theme so far.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Wade 2564th new theme :mark:


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Wade Barrett coming out to absolute silence :lol


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

New Wade Barret entrance song? hmm i like it better than the older one


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Barrett's theme at the beginning sounds like a funeral dirge.

Appropriate.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow that theme song takes a while to get going


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Another awful theme for Barrett.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

FTQ


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This theme is SO much better than his last.

And good lord King, calm down.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That theme is garbage


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The hell did I just hear?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Another new theme for Barrett :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Which one of Barrett's themes was the one he won during his stint in NXT?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Still generic as all hell, Barrett cannot get a memorable theme to save his life.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

NEW THEMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE and IT SOUNDS GOOD ':mark: :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Sin Cara? :lmao

Oh my god, legit forgot he even existed.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sonic milkshakes....of course all it's food items are low grade dog food. The hamburger meat still has marks where the jockey was hitting it...Rodney Dangerfield lives!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I like this new Wade Barrett theme.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Wade Barrett's music is an ever-escalating rib, right?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dat new theme for barrett :lmao :lmao :lmao :fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barrett's entrance was good, Fandango's was better. 

The difference? Showmanship!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

That theme kinda felt like a UFC walk-out theme. Fits him well.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

I really like this new Wade theme! He looks like he likes it too lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, Barrett's new theme is somehow fucking WORSE than the old one, amazing.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

FandangoAT to turn on Barrett and dance his way out of the arena please. :mark:


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If Sin Cara wins the IC fpalm

Wonder if he will botch putting it on his waist


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess Barrett cares now.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol Barret is a lost cause, seriously he's got no chance of ever being over.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Thats terrible......


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

B B B B B B BOOOM HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Raw is Jericho!!!!!!!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That new Miz t-shirt is actually pretty nice


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Barrett with yet another theme.

I think that theme and intro would be great if that song had some words.

But hell, they flip flop him more then any superstar on the roster. I'll take the theme change as a good thing.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Evilerk said:


> he came out to a siren and called us fat..Scott Steiner 101...33 1/3


At least he didn't come out and try and get the sympy of the people after not winning the WWE title.

Maybe The Ryback's always been good at promos, but he's had to dumb himself down.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What is WWE pre and post show analyst doing in a wrestling match


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Barrett's theme at the beginning sounds like a funeral dirge.
> 
> Appropriate.


That'll explain why I'm weeping whenever I watch his matches.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The garbage.... I mean the Miz is going to win because the WWE is giving him push for some reason.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

This should be a good match


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

SUMMER RAE


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I swear watching all the entrances to a match makes you feel more excited to watch the match.

Did that make sense?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Barretts theme scared the shit out of me with that intro
I thought it was gonna be some lady gaga shit


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> FINALLY, THE BARRETT *HAS A NEW THEME!*


and its shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why aren't Barrett and Jericho teaming? It would make sense, considering.

But sense is not allowed.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JeriGOAT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

great crowd so far


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I miss bitchface


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Wales just got a mention on TV! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm digging those Rick Rude pants.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FANDANGOAT Time.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah, Barrett is eating the pin in this match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well I guess the guy who chose Swaggers theme didn't choose Barretts


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> I swear watching all the entrances to a match makes you feel more excited to watch the match.
> 
> Did that make sense?


Don't jinx it


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Fandango > Barrett. 

By a fucking landslide.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

App mention #1

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YoungGun_UK said:


> :lol Barret is a lost cause, seriously he's got no chance of ever being over.


But he was VERY over a few years ago...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Why aren't Barrett and Jericho teaming? It would make sense, considering.
> 
> But sense is not allowed.


Jericho and Miz are faces, Fandango and Barrett are heels, where is there not sense?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The typical heel whining about a no contest or a ref mistake didn't happen tonight, very impressed by Ryback's opening promo.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I hope they switch feuds, Jericho goes after Barrett and Fandango faces the Miz, for no real reason.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

i smell a fatal four way at payback for the ic title between these four.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

What the fuck is Fandango wearing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> I swear watching all the entrances to a match makes you feel more excited to watch the match.
> 
> Did that make sense?


Yes because when they dont do jobber intros you actually dont know who is going to lose. Maybe Barrett wont eat the pin since he got a proper intro


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hmmm Rematches seem to be Vince's crush as of late with Brock vs Triple H, Rock vs. Cena...personally i'm tired of too many rematches fpalm


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> What is WWE pre and post show analyst doing in a wrestling match


:lol


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

WWE APP


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Asenath said:


> Why aren't Barrett and Jericho teaming? It would make sense, considering.
> 
> But sense is not allowed.


What is sense? What is logic? Only amnesia is permitted so we don't remember anything from months/years back. :vince2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WWE APP time. :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Here we go with this app shit.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

I *HATE* how WWE removes the "atmosphere" of watching the show by cutting the entrances, RAW/Smackdown themes and pyro, etc... To me, it signifies what RAW/Smackdown is and the fact they cut it all off now pisses me off.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm not sure how to feel about Barrett's theme. All he needed was just use the hidden version of Just Don't Care Anymore.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO WWE APP GET IT GET IT


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Here comes the WWE App talk


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And the App promotion starts :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol wwe app

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Enough with the app!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Cycloneon said:


> App mention #1
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


3rd now! 

Get that crap off the screen! :cussin:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn this WWE App kid is over than a mo'fo! :vince3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE APP TIME. :cole3


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And the bastard son of Liberace shows off his moves.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that was random


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

DAT APP :ass


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Road Dogg is Heyman's new client :mark:


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Talking about the app. Said the word App 5 times.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol @ the horse head!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

And It Begins. WWE App>The Whole Roster


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

9 mentions in 45 seconds


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Road Dogg on the app..to the app

and it's over..


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

16 minutes in and a WWE App plug :cole3


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

WWE App makes a run-in!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I like Barrett, but he cannot choose good theme music at all.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

A wild road dogg appears!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Road Dogg promo more entertaining then the actual match.

JBL, I love you but you deserve a punch in the nuts for the Lawler-style joke.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

App to the app to the app app app


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tension? Setting up for a Fatal 4 Way at Payback?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I guess you have to download that app to watch tv because they certainly are doing everything they can to make sure you can't watch tv on the tv.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gamblor said:


> But he was VERY over a few years ago...


Still clinging to the past?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

The WWE app for the WWE universe :cole3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

xdivisonfan said:


> i smell a fatal four way at payback for the ic title between these four.


as long as the IC is on the line this time around


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

fpalm oh my god JBL

I don't understand what they want us to pay attention to if they have things going on live on the APP WHILE Raw is on


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> What the fuck is Fandango wearing.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Breathe the zubaz. . .mmf


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

They're stealing our jokes! "better app someone."


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Road Dogg and the App vs Fandango and Tout, WM 30 main event, book it!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Step aside Cena. The WWE APP is the new face of the WWE and it is simply Vintage. :cole3


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

So we're not supposed to be watching the show, but actually watching it on the app? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Barrett to turn babyface and job to Fandango?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Why the fuck do they keep doing this promo and match at the same time thing. 

"_Yes fuck this match, were showing some promos on the App_"


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Anybody else thinking they might be setting up Barrett vs Fandango for the IC


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WWE should just make the APP the Raw GM


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

The shield fight versus the injustice they will destroy the wwe app.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

OH! Good another commercial.. Here I was worried that I would see too much action.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Shouldn't that have been "Your app better call somebody!"?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Up to 11 App mentions. 11.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH YOU DIDN'T KNOW? :vince

YOU BETTER AAAPPP SOMEBODAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYY :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5 :vince5


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

All about DAT APP


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Taz, what's the wwe app doing in the impact zone?!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*WWE APP!!!! :mark: :mark:




























*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> 9 mentions in 45 seconds


I bet that it will be mention 150 times earlier :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> Still clinging to the past?


Just stating the truth in response to someone saying Barrett can never be over.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Gamblor said:


> But he was VERY over a few years ago...


So was Miz, im not saying its the talent's fault but all hope is lost at this point for both of them.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Invertalon said:


> I *HATE* how WWE removes the "atmosphere" of watching the show by cutting the entrances, RAW/Smackdown themes and pyro, etc... To me, it signifies what RAW/Smackdown is and the fact they cut it all off now pisses me off.


I hate how all the shows have the same set. Takes away the aura.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

The APP IS BACK! I going to start taking shots of tequila.:no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The APP doesn't take no for an answer. :cole3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Michael Cole needs to fuck off. Why is it necessary to plug the APP during a FANDANGOAT match?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> I guess you have to download that app to watch tv because they certainly are doing everything they can to make sure you can't watch tv on the tv.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Ryder is going to be jobbing to the app soon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I admit, i'll laugh if it isn't RVD with all this RVD talk :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Up to 11 App mentions. 11.



And 10 of them were within a minute!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Fuck it. I'm downloading the app to see how it enhances my viewing pleasure.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I just love all the little things Fandango does, whether he's leaving the ring onto the apron, walking along the apron or tagging his partner in he's always doing it in his gimmick, he plays the part so well it will be a crime if he amounts to be nothing but a future jobber


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Here comes 50 consecutive posts of people mentioning that WWE talked about the app!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

**DIES**


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

The irony of people complaining about the amount of App mentions on WWE, while filling the thread about the app.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The App is clearly Heyman's new client. :vince2*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Anyone watching the match on wwe app lol?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I hope whoever the new client is they add some interest to the Mid card, maybe someone with the IC. I like the title on Ambrose


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oh lordy like you really have to download the app if you actually want to see a match. Fuck these commercials.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Fuck it. I'm downloading the app to see how it enhances my viewing pleasure.


IT'S WORKING, LINDA!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Heyman is the App's Client


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

I just opened the WWE App and they mentioned WWE App. What the fuck.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

found this on twitter..I will just leav it here

Seth Mates ‏@SethMates 
"@SullivanBooks: Heyman's client ... Hornswoggle is always the payoff." I would so buy an I'M A PAUL HEYMAN DWARF shirt


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

WWE app?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

they've done that before, where every hypes up a returning superstar, only for that superstar to never appear just like at this year's Royal Rumble


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

The New England Kits look Sick


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Road Dogg and the App vs Fandango and Tout, WM 30 main event, book it!!


Tout pins Road Dogg clean without much resistance.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YoungGun_UK said:


> So was Miz, im not saying its the talent's fault but all hope is lost at this point for both of them.


But you say he has _no chance_ of ever being over. He's shown he can get over with proper booking, something he hasn't had in 2 and a half years.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Take a drink every time the WWE App is mentioned in any form.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The client will be Ryback, tis obvious.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

- Fandango is being backed up by Vinnie Mac himself
- Fandango beat Jericho clean in his debut match, at Wrestlemania in front of 80,000+
- Fandango has a valet
- Fandango has the best entrance ever

He is being groomed for success people. Stop being delusional and accept it. There is plenty of room on the bandwagon.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The APP doesn't take no for an answer. :cole3


The APP provides non stop in ring action you'll never miss. :cole3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Who Ready For MONDAY APP RAW :vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fandango no selling the match. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> I admit, i'll laugh if it isn't RVD with all this RVD talk :lol


I'll cry tears of sorrow if it's RVD with all this RVD talk


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango is awesome!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Miz's face :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> **DIES**


Hogan must be proud. :hogan


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Miz is clearly pissed that someone is out-cunting him.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah I think the gimmick has run its course.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i'd say watch the dance than the match


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

what if happening?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Fuck it. I'm downloading the app to see how it enhances my viewing pleasure.


*Maybe it turns your iWhatever to a vibrator :vince2*


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

The fuck is this?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

WTF haha


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Fandango burying the Intercontinental Champion. :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so they take the camera off the match and we miss the action in the ring

guess if we had the app we would see the action in the ring


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What is this fuckery?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL who said he wasn't trying to help Barrett? :lmao


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

magusnova said:


> I just opened the WWE App and they mentioned WWE App. What the fuck.


Appception


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

what?????


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Michael Cole being the voice of reason. Fucking wow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao FAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNDANNNGOOOOOOOO


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Oh Fandango. :lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Jericho busted, looks like it was fixed during the app.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Barrett vs Fandango


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

By the end of the month Summer Rae is going to have to get a restraining order on Lawler.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Fuck? :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

watch summer rae or the match.... sorry wrestlers the woman wins


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Lawler fpalm


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Lawler sounds he's reading his shitty jokes from a piece of paper.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

What an amazing heel. Take notes people.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerry has def been waiting to use that global warning joke for months


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dance time!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fanny = GOAT!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Michael Cole telling Fandango that there's a match going on in the ring. Someone should tell him that while he's plugging the fucking app.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Fucking music in the background during a match. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL! His music is still playing! 

This is so awesome!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fandango burying the Intercontinental Champion. :lmao


Barrett getting buried you say? What else is new?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE: whatever shit sounded funny during lunch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Wade and Chris are doing the best they can to inject some wrestling into this dancing show.

LIONSAULT!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Look like she was about gave Fandango a bj.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

I hate Fandango more and more each week

god damn it im such a mark 

wwe can still rustle my jimmies


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

I sense a Barrett face turn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All Daizee Ouellet knows is the got damn ramp routine.

This bitch.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao glorious*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Fandango gives ZERO fucks about this match :lmao


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Barrett getting all the finishers :lmao


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

BERRIED.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

He's taking a shit on the entire match. Motherfuckers on break during rush hour. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is fucking amazing for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Cyon said:


> Take a drink every time the WWE App is mentioned in any form.


You're trying to kill us.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Fandango said:


> - Fandango is being backed up by Vinnie Mac himself
> - Fandango beat Jericho clean in his debut match, at Wrestlemania in front of 80,000+
> - Fandango has a valet
> - Fandango has the best entrance ever
> ...


He will never main event with this goofy ass gimmick. He may evolve into a top guy like Cena evolved from the rapper gimmick.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Barrett :buried


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Miz picking up the win kills this match for me


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

YOUR INTERCONTINENTAL CHAMPION


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Hahaha brilliant


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

FandanGOAT


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

hot girl+catchey theme song=Fandango is barely over


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, what a low point for Barrett. LOL


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Gamblor said:


> But you say he has _no chance_ of ever being over. He's shown he can get over with proper booking, something he hasn't had in 2 and a half years.


and at this point its too late IMO. the audience has already been told he's jobber/midcard act. I don't doubt they'll try to push him in a year or two but it will end the same way its currently going for Swagger and Del Rio. 

If you have serious plans for a talent, they need to be protected from beginning all the way to the point where the audience will at least take them serious, also he's not that talented in a CM Punk way where he can overcome bad booking IMO.

:lol As I right this he's tapping while FANDANGO IS DANCING GOATWORTHY!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IC champion losing once again.

Teh WWE BETTER not stop jobbing out Dean AMbrose now that he is US champ


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Poor Barrett


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha dancing at ringside during the match. Fandango is great.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Barrett


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

God miz, can you stop using the fucking figure 4.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango dances outside the ring and the IC champ gets fucking annihilated like a fucking jobber! :jay2


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

poor wade, having to tap to the figure four 3 times in 2 months.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao that was all on you Barrett, Fandango tried.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Lawler doesn't know what tap dancing is...and it's 2013. What the actual fuck.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wade Barrett :berried by Fandagoat. :lol


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

No fucks given by Fandango :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vicious 3 on 1 post match beat down?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Miz with dat irreversible figure 4.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango for IC Champion.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Shut up king, just please shut up.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

King we get it, she pretty, shut the fuck up .


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What is up with this weird shit?

Double finisher for IC Champ Barrett..


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

I can't with this company. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I just feel sorry for Barett. How much can you get burried? And fucking tapping to that schlong


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL KNOCKED SOME GUY OVER !!!!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This sucks


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

'Oh you have a championship, yeah that means nothing, we'll job you out to everybody'

DAT WWE LOGIC.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuck it I'm done for tonight. I'll be back when Punk is back.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:lmao he knocked over a fan


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

fatty fell


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who he ran over?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, Fandango knocked down a fatty in the crowd


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL Fandango knocked some fat guy over..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not only did Barrett lose, but he lost while his "Tag Team" Partner was dancing outside to his Theme so yeah Barrett is still legit :HHH2


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hahahaha fan down!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Fandango not caring at all :lmao

Leaving Summer Rae and shit :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Did Fandango just take out a fan? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HE HIT SOMEBODY IN THE AUDIENCE. :lol

Inb4 he gets fired. :vince


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

:lol at Fandango pushing the fan down.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Fandango just knocked a fan over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Knocked that fat dude down.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shit see him knock over that bloke haha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FANDANGO knocked over some fan :lmaoe


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

My hommie ran that dude over. LMAO

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Did Fandango just knock a fan over? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Poor Barrett.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Fandango not giving a single fuck (Y)


----------



## ugotrage (Dec 21, 2012)

ROFL fandango trying to run in crowd he knocked someone over in the crowd. fail


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jericho's lookin' rapey


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao he knocked over the fat guy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Y2 score


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOL @ the dude who got knocked down


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

The most irrelevant man in this match was the IC champ. What a joke.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Summer Rae is a goddess.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

She about to get it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Fandango running like a scolded dog. BAH GAWD! BAH GAWD!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Fandownhegoes


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Push that dude out of the way :lmao


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

What's happening?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

How is Fandango running away heel-ish?? It's two on one, he has every right to run away. Fucking heels and faces are backwards.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

if this were the attitude era, she would've been CODEBROKEN


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Jericho with the Tony Parker date rape eyes.

I thought these guys were supposed to be the faces. Why are they going after Fandango postmatch? That's not very face-like.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did someone say buried


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jericho taking Summer Rae already fucking happened!

Why is this the same thing?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Summer Rae is trying to look sexy, but she just looks like she's confused.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

JeriTROLL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So this means bitchface is coming back, right?
RIGHT?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Y2JGOAT :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jerichowned.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao Jericho


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Jeri-Troll! :lol


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

That wasn't a bad view of Summer Rae.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

JERITROLL :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

THAT WAS FUCKING GOLD! :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Y2GOAT Setting up another Diva threesome with the wife


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Haha Jerichowned


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It would have been funnier if Jericho dropped her on the dip. 

Why is she pissed off? He basically let her off the hook.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:clap Y2J


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

There ya go, Jericho.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DISSED. JeriGOAT. :clap


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao what a fucking segment.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

JeriTroll


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Dancing with the stars meets WWE?

Y2J makes it gold though, bless that man


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

LOL Jericho what an alpha :clap


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> if this were the attitude era, she would've been CODEBROKEN stripped


Fixed it for you.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

No jericho embrassing someone is what he did to stephanie in 2001.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Trolled


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Y2J..no...no..she so wanted the D


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TROLLOLOLOLOLO!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fandango dancing in the middle of a match = :russo


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Y2J is a fucking GOAT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jericho's old enough to be her father. Lawler's old enough to be her grandfather. This is getting slightly creepy.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"To finally end their rivalry" Thank god.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Classic Jericho :lol
I love this man so much


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

:lol: PEAK!!! Fandango wins. Fatality


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Barrett gets a new theme

GETS BURIED EVEN HARDER


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Ricezilla said:


> if this were the attitude era, she would've been CHERRYBROKEN


Fixed.

That's some real Attitude Era for you.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Jericho really has that troll face nailed down


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Did FandanGOAT kill a fan? :lmao


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fucking love Y2J.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Like a boss... bitches don't know how to deal with rejection.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Jeritroll temporarily back. :clap


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so glad that that Jobber Barrett was buried by Fandango himself. Hopefully he will continue by taking the Intercontinental Championship from him as well


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lawyer just say WWF?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

How did Ryback not win the match last night he got up before cena


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*BUY THE APP DAMMIT. :vince3*


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't stand that WWE app


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Seriously wtf, Barrett gets a new theme and he get's buried immediately.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Batista as the new client :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The APP with those REPORTERS. :cole3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

damn Summer Rae is so hot, Jericho you were sooooo close to making out with her


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Push that dude out of the way :lmao


That's a bigger push than Barrett's getting.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho's old enough to be her father. Lawler's old enough to be her grandfather. This is getting slightly creepy.


And we're both old enough to know better than to watch.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's Hhh. One last heel run


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Y2J is greater than ever. 

I wonder if USA is pissed with WWE saying that the app is the new way to watch TV?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

GET THE WWE APP GUYS, IT'S THE NEW WAY TO WATCH TELEVISION! :vince5


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ok I have to admit I got lots of laughs from the opening segment. It was entertaining!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> That's a bigger push than Barrett's getting.


:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT THE APP IS BACK AGAIN :mark:

IT'S BEEN LIKE FUCKING 10 MINUTES GUYS, HOLY SHIT, THIS IS A MARKOUT MOMENT TO GO DOWN IN HISTORY :mark:*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FandanGOAT said:


> Did FandanGOAT kill a fan? :lmao


Seriously, if this was football Fandango would have put six on the board. Killed him.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh Jericho....we know you're gonna smash that later on... Stop playing breh!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho's old enough to be her father. Lawler's old enough to be her grandfather. This is getting slightly creepy.


Wouldn't be the first time in this company. And creepy and Lawler kind of go hand in hand


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Fandango said:


> I'm so glad that that Jobber Barrett was buried by Fandango himself. Hopefully he will continue by taking the Intercontinental Championship from him as well


Jobber Barrett>Fandango


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett had me pumped when he came out tonight, and then he loses. Good booking WWE. -_-


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Summer Rae


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Fucked up!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho's old enough to be her father. Lawler's old enough to be her grandfather. This is getting slightly creepy.


tbf that has never stopped Lawler before.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh Lord... the way that Fandango was thrusting his crotch. I wasn't ready for that.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Seriously wtf, Barrett gets a new theme and he get's buried immediately.


And let's not forget he's the fucking IC Champion! Has he won a match since winning the damn title?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Triple H to interrupt Paul E because that's what the good guy face does right? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *BUY THE APP DAMMIT. :vince3*


It's free :vince2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn. APP is getting a bigger push than Inanimate Steel Pipe.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Shaddw said:


> Batista as the new client :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So we got Fandango GOATing, then proceeding to kncok some fat ass over and then JeriTROLL, wasn't expecting that when I saw the tag match advertised I have to confess


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho's old enough to be her father. Lawler's old enough to be her grandfather. This is getting slightly creepy.


Superb


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Summer Rae is trying to look sexy, but she just looks like she's confused.


Exactly. No ass, no boobs, etc.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE WWE APP WILL PUT CABLE COMPANIES OUT OF BUSINESS. Vince will acquire it all. Download the WWE app today. THE WWE APP IS THE FUTURE. :vince3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope the fan sees the funny side, you know what people are like now


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Summer Rae


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP WWE APP


"Talk about spreading the word." :vince


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

In all honesty though, it's fucking sad that Barrett and the IC is getting treated like this.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

What's all this that WWE has released an app?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Exactly. No ass, no boobs, etc.


Rotten face


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

ACSplyt said:


> THE WWE APP WILL PUT CABLE COMPANIES OUT OF BUSINESS. Vince will acquire it all. :vince3


Be nice if Time Warner lowered their prices!


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

So the Wildcat Chris Harris is the mystery Heyman guy right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> Exactly. No ass, no boobs, etc.


I don't think that's what Asenath meant by "confused"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> So we got Fandango GOATing, then proceeding to kncok some fat ass over and then JeriTROLL, wasn't expecting that when I saw the tag match advertised I have to confess


Seriously, that and Fandango breaking out into a dance in the middle of the match made one of the best segments of the year, sadly :lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Jericho's old enough to be her father.


... No?


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Interested in finding out who Paul Heymans third guy will be.*


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett should just turn face, it'll balance the titles out and he may actually get some where.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

LOL at all these idiots acting like they're too good for Summer.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


> Exactly. No ass, no boobs, etc.


She has nice legs :yum:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cyon said:


> In all honesty though, it's fucking sad that Barrett and the IC is getting treated like this.


Barrett will turn face, Calm down.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Horrible commercial.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

:Vince5 I'll fucking murder your family if you talk shit about my App...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


>


:lmao


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Good to see the people of NASA are huge WWE fans.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It's been a decent show so far. Jericho was gold as per usual :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*"WWE APP: Because the WWE UNIVERSE IS STUBBORN AND WONT DOWNLOAD OUR APP UNTIL WE RUB IT IN THEIR FACE" *:vince


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lol Vickie gets such epic heat

wish she'd go away tho


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

ACSplyt said:


> Fandango running like a scolded dog. BAH GAWD! BAH GAWD!!


HE ALMOST BROKE THAT BARRIER IN HALF


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Vickie still getting that heat.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Paul Heyman's new client is going to be none other than...


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off ya dozy bitch..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cyon said:


> In all honesty though, it's fucking sad that Barrett and the IC is getting treated like this.


yeah Cody brought it back to be worth something and now its crap again


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

not Vickie and that voice


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I can see the App winning the Royal Rumble. 

In at #1 of course.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

FUCK OFF WITH THE APP!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> What's all this that WWE has released an app?


:cole3 You haven't heard of it? Better download it immediately!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I got to see Fandango dance and push a fat guy. My night is made....

And now ruined because Vickie is out here screaming for some goddamn reason! 

Why does she even say excuse me when she comes out? I mean think about it. When she comes out, the crowd is usually quiet. Shouldn't she only say it when they are interrupting her?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Also wtf is up with Cole saying In Scotland and Wales, you do know they are still part of the United fucking Kingdom.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WWE APP

Khali :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

More app plugs


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swagger suspension starts tonight?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao I just downloaded the WWE App. Come at me, haters. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Eddie's music should play. :lol


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I Would Bang Vickie All Night Long!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Or'n.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Buff Ted said:


> Why the fuck would they pair him with Paul Heyman and who the fuck would care? I doubt more than 10% of that crowd remembers Husky Harris and 9% of that 10% don't care.


Well he's a new character so of course no one will care to begin with, but you could say the same for Lesnar the night he debuted with Heyman. Would much rather see Wyatt align himself with Heyman than a middle aged pot head that has sucked since 2006(anyone who has watched him in TNA can attest to that)


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

gee i wonder who will win?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those choices. :lmao
This company.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

lol @ if Orton doesn't win this.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

khali's gonna win right?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh gee whiz, better download the WWE App(tm) so I can vote on that nail-biter of a poll.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

This fucking app plugging is unbearable. Why the fuck do they insist on grabbing hold of one thing and relentlessly ramming it down everyone's throats? It is utterly pathetic.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Everyone pick Great Khali!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Vickie putting over DAT APP like a pro...and why does Vickie feel the needs to scream with a microphone.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Swagger vs. Khali, Truth or Randy Orton. Really?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

What a joke, Khali, Truth & Orton.

Jeez, I wonder who will win? :lol


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Stupid App!!!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Obvious match is obvious Vickie fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

uh... why not just book Swagger vs. Orton in the first place. Stupid app push.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*ORTON :mark:*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even Vickie is plugging the app. FUUUUUCCCKKKK!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

calling it now Orton to write Swagger off RAW with punt


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

OW FOR FUCK SAKE, SWAGGER AND KHALI IS AN OPTION fpalm.

Ow Randy Orton I wonder who will win :side:


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Hmm I wonder


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm voting for the Punjabi Playboy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Swagger jobbing to Orton. Predictable :mark:


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thanks WWE, I had no idea that they're was an App.*


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Least surprising poll winner coming up.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

DAT APP :ass


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

APP mention EVERYONE DRINK


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Watch Cena overcome the odds as the secret vote.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

There's no telling who's going to win this poll!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously everyone just fucking pick Khali.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Shit, Orton gonna fuck Swagger up.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How in god's name did they put those three together?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

How many fucking times is that? LOL. Can't cope.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Great Khali, R-Truth, or Randy Orton? i wonder who will win that vote? (sarcasm)


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul Heymans new client is either Evan Bourne or Christian calling it now


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Swagger's America vs. RKO Outta No Where.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Using the WWE APP to book matches? :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey guys have you heard of the wwe app? Everyone who apps is apping on the wwe app don't you know. Oh and you can also vote for some shitty matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay Vickie the fucking obvious is answer Orton why have people bother to vote with that FUCKING APP lol

*Cole:*" *APP, APP, WWE APP, APP, APP, APP, WWE APP, APP, APP, WWE APP, APP, APP, WWE APP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

More app shit..... And do I really need to vote to guess who is going to win this. Everyone bote Khali


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Projections:

Khali: 16%
Randy Orton: 4%
R-Truth: 80%

:side:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck off... If this app shit keeps up every week i might go back to watching this on a tuesday..


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

leon79 said:


> I can see the App winning the Royal Rumble.
> 
> In at #1 of course.


I also see it eliminating ever contestant single-highhandedly.


:lawler I guess I have to pay attention huh?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Lol more WWE App I hope it's Khali


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Watch everyone vote Khali


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD WITH THE FUCKING GOLD!!!


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

The wwe app is more important than the third heyman´s guy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hmmm, decisions decisions. Subtlety has never existed in the E


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

id laugh so much if Khali just got a surge of votes 


guessing orton is getting a title push then after del rio/ziggler is over


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

Three shots down WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The app didn't get a pop. It clearly isn't over and is completely undeserving of the push it's receiving.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

I think we should give R-Truth a chance


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

what would be great is if the fans stopped chanting "Yes, Yes, Yes" and started chanting "App, App, App" instead from now on


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Brye said:


> Projections:
> 
> Khali: 16%
> Randy Orton: 4%
> ...


*Zeb will be dropping an N-bomb if Truth wins.*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

He needs to shave that thing.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I hope the fans troll WWE and vote Khali


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously look at those options, I might just vote Khali out of spite.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome to APP is APP!!


in our main event Cena vs the App..who will overcome the odds


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Team Hell No!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan heel turn please!!!!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Before you know it, the entire RAW show is only going to be seen on the WWE App :vince2

serious Bryan :mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

One of you guys witha twatter account bombard Vince and HHH to stop this App shit!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Embrace the hate!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Uh oh, breakup incoming. *


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Pluralism is lost on Bryan.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

D-Bry's feeling nekkid.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Naked without the title? You barely wore it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Knocking off Team Hell No??? They got a deceisive clean victory. They won!! Don't make the heels look like the underdogs. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Seriously look at those options, I might just vote Khali out of spite.


:vince5 Well as long as you vote!


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

bryan turning on kane in the next month.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kane's mask always melting


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao Kane checking out Bryan for a second.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO THE NEXT PPV IS PRETTY MUCH THE SAME AS EXTREME RULES? THANKS WWE FOR SAVING ME MONEY TO AVOID THE PPV :russo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi appearing out of nowhere to be super buddy!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

uhhhh not Kofi "Jobber" Kingston


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd pops for Kofi


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi getting a pop!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so DB heel turn then


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The seeds of doubt have been planted


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Kofi must not have anything to do. :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

-_-'' Kofi....


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Kofi with an ENTRANCE OUT OF NOWWHERE

Vintage


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

D-Bry as the Heyman guy?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

In just a few moments I'll be voting on my WWE app 

>Kofi
>ever
>KOFI


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh fuck off Kofi.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Those cheers have to be fake, nobody cheers for Kofi.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Voice of reason Doucebag McJamaica.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Please have Daniel Bryan turn heel tonight. :mark:


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Kofi...outta nowhere


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sheamus the Irish John Cena


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

DBry heel turn!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Kofi can fly... HIGH


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kofi always there for no reason.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Does Kane live his life with a bloody nose


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god Hell No's finally going to break up.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh great, a wild shithouse appears


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

John Cena 2's on the scene.

As robotic as ever!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

fuck off sheamus


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh good....Lobsterhead.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> so DB heel turn then


Yes, and then going back to saying YES please? :mark:


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's cena lite


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Poor Kane...poor deluded Kane...The Shield = GOAT! Do not deny the greatness of The Shield. 

Justice is cold in these streets.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi just pulled a Hurricane with that appearance.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

A wild Kofi appears...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

How the cunting fuck did Kofi get the biggest pop there?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Urgh great, this fucking, goofy pale prick.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kofi? I just can't :lol


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Fuck off ya ginger cunt..


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I can't fucking stand Sheamus.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's the twist.

The app is the third guy.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's crap Cena :cena3

maybe one day he'll get a smiley if he becomes relevant!


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

Fella fella, lobster head!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I hope he's facing TITUS O'Neil :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus and that dumb grin that is glued to his face.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Sheamus is here because the cunt quota of this show is apparently 'too low'.*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kofi coming out of nowhere like a wildcat out of the bushes.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's only 8:35? It feels like Raw is going by fast. Here comes Irish Cena!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Kofi...outta nowhere


Yeah that was funny. Was he crouching under them?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

looks like bryan might be going heel. shame, he's been on fire lately. plus he's mad over


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Download the WWE App to see Sheamus warm up in the ring :cole3


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sheamus winning :jpl


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

Bring back Team Rocket Grunt and his Meowth!


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Show feels like it's on for hours... Dragging shit.

This company fpalm


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah, let's keep plugging Sonic, a chain only available in certain parts of the country.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

checkcola said:


>


:clap Lol Repped

Am I the only one who can't stand him


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

MrKennedy666 said:


> A wild Kofi appears...


Go Pokeball!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Swear I heard the words WWE App about 50 times already


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Yes, and then going back to saying YES please? :mark:


Saying Yes, makes a difference over the No? 

Really?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Kofi getting a pop!


Actually, while they were doing the promo with Kofi, Summer Rae bent over to pick something up and thus the crowd noise.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh fuck off Sheamus seriously I even prefer Cena to this clown.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Slider575 said:


> :clap Lol Repped
> 
> Am I the only one who can't stand him


No I can't stand him either


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Slider your stupid AJ Lee pic in your sig is making me wanna fap.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Swear I heard the words WWE App about 50 times already


Only 100 more times and then I win the bet lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The only way you can do away with jobber entrances in the future is if you download the WWE App today. :cole3 :vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

hazuki said:


> Swear I heard the words WWE App about 50 times already


It's the new face of the company, duh. :vince3


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

That's irrelevant said:


> Please have Daniel Bryan turn heel tonight. :mark:


I'd rather he get a single's run, a babyface Daniel Bryan is a solid choice to carry the IC title.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> :clap Lol Repped
> 
> Am I the only one who can't stand him


I like him as a wrestler, but I cannot stand smiling, joke-telling babyface Sheamus.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I swear Kofi is the migrant worker of the wwe

tell me he's not. amazing comparison right?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Titus O'Neil ‏@TitusONeilWWE 4m
Looks like @wwesheamus Got what he wanted..A Fight!! Lets Do this!! @WWE #RAW Next!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

So the new pecking order of WWE is Cena > WWE App > everyone else?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> :clap Lol Repped
> 
> Am I the only one who can't stand him


No, he's fucking awful.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*When we get back from the commercial: "yabba-dabba WWE APP dabba-yabba DOWNLOAD IT blabba-dlabba WWE APP"*


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Who keeps giving Seth Rogen work?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ready to go out for your match, 'Oh wait I better tweet first'


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

An ad with DMX. Is this 2002?


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

I can imagine Kofi interrupting every conversation with "Guys, come on", and then having awkward silence as he says nothing to follow it up.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

OORA OORA


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Who will be the next WWE Intercontinental Champion? Download the WWE App now to choose! :cole3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Advertising Extreme Rules?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

virus21 said:


> So the new pecking order of WWE is *WWE App, WWE App, WWE App?*



:vince5


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*RISE ABOVE THE HATE...BUY THE APP :vince*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So is anyone Drunk yet from hearing about The WWE App so many times?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Remember pick Khali!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Skybs said:


> *When we get back from the commercial: "yabba-dabba WWE APP dabba-yabba DOWNLOAD IT blabba-dlabba WWE APP"*


:jt7


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sheamus vs Sandow or Cesaro, I assume.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

xdryza said:


> Who keeps giving Seth Rogen work?


He must have a smokin hot female agent who's fucking every director/producer/co-star/make-up lady/floor manager in order to get him some work

That's my theory anyway


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It's gonna be r-truth. Swerve :russo


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

YoungGun_UK said:


> I'd rather he get a single's run, a babyface Daniel Bryan is a solid choice to carry the IC title.


IC would be a step down. He's way too over for that


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

So Jack Swagger is wrestling tonight...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Swagger vs Orton later tonight.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Didn't Owen die in Kansas City?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Calling a Mark Henry interference right now. Don't think they're done.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Woah mark put them man titties away


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The only thing brutal about that strap match was watching it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now, when you say the strap match was brutal, you mean brutal in the sense that it was boring. 


Aw, Mark Henry is sad.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PTP!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Titus jobbing to the Irish Cena.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

millons of dollars!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

awe nice knowing you Titus


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

The app is Borring is that Cesaro for the wwe bookers.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Prime Time Players :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why does Sheamus keep beating black people?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

What's the over/under on how much percent of the votes Orton gets?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Fandango said:


> I hope he's facing TITUS O'Neil :mark:


CALLED IT

GOAT THEME

GOAT TAG TEAM

LET'S DO THIS TITUS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

It's Prime Time, PLAYA!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Everyone vote for great khali, just for the lulz


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mark Henry showing a cheeky bit of cleavage


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fuck yeah PTP :mark:

I'm liking them actually showing the entrances.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:mark: DEM SHIRTS


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh look we have the irsh john cena and the black john cena


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Millions of Jobbers


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

oh no..Mark Henry lost his smile


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Strapp match


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Henry: "I'm coming home, i'm coming home..let the world know i'm coming home.."* :vince


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Someone gif those two guys dancing MILLIONS O DOLLARS


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So why not show the panel where Titus said he fight shaemus instead?


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Prime Time Players!:mark:


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The best tag team around o yaaaaa


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, Titus bout to get jobbed to Sheamus for his comments last night.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

gonna cry if henry is legit gone for a while


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This could be a handicap match and Sheamus would still win easily.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

PTP baby!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Why do they come out so greasy looking?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

My level of give a fuck about this match is at zero. Smoke break time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

PTP doing the dance > Random Fans doing the dance somehow without rhythm.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

MILLIONS OF DOLLAS, MILLIONS OF DOLLAS!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Go Titus!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm confused.... doesn't I Quit match mean loser leaves WWE....?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao at those white guys in the crowd


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The GOAT.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL CRAGGY ISLAND, FATHER TED REFERENCE FTW


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> *Henry: "I'm coming home, i'm coming home..let the world know i'm coming home.."* :vince


there's an app for that!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Titus was calling Sheamus not a tough guy on the post show last night. SO this match actually makes sense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Make a move, make a move, make a million dolla move! 

PTP's theme song is hilarious!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm confused.... doesn't I Quit match mean loser leaves WWE....?


says who?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> IC would be a step down. He's way too over for that


Bryan will never be a solidified main eventer but the advantage he has is that he is over and can become the similar to Jericho, Benoit, Kane etc.

Someone who can seamlessly move from midcard to main events seamlessly.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh look we have the irsh john cena and the black john cena


it's like a United Nations of Cena


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Come on TITUS!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Alchemind said:


> Slider your stupid AJ Lee pic in your sig is making me wanna fap.


Well that's the point! I think?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kaybe-wise why do they let Sheamus do that?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm confused.... doesn't I Quit match mean loser leaves WWE....?


It's supposed to :side:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

B A STAR Sheamus


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

PTP = not tag team champ....WHY?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Let's go Titus!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> Millions of Jobbers


:lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Newest Heyman client.

Calling it now.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wrestle_champion said:


> Why do they come out so greasy looking?


You don't know about that Dax and Castor Oil.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The fact that Titus didn't get Brogue Kicked immediately upon entering the ring is a victory in and of itself.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ARURURURURURU


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh oh..


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

fallaway slame! shades of Razor ramon!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Titus just got censored.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

uh oh.....titus said a bad word


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

f bomb?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

BOOOO SHEAMUS


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sheamus can get a decent match out of Titus too? Great worker. :clap


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I've reverted to taking fucks about this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus with the FBOMB :lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TITUS YOU CANT JUST SWEAR


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm confused.... doesn't I Quit match mean loser leaves WWE....?


Usually but when they looked at the instant replay they decided to stay instead


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And there went Titus's push.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do you think your fucking tough?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Did Titus just drop the f bomb?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Titus going ghetto for a second, forgot where he was.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL TITUS ONEAL THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Damn, that was cool by Titus.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Did Titus F-bomb?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Paul Heyman up next.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, that's like a super fallaway slam. doesn't look as cool though.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Titus :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Titus F bomb

Sheamus gives him a 1 count


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

xdryza said:


> Newest Heyman client.
> 
> Calling it now.


:mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Censorship!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Titus its a PG show! Dont ruin your push.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh oh, he cursed. He gon' get AW'd. :vince


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Heyman reveal next. It's not RVD then, too early in the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> it's like a United Nations of Cena


They should have the UN of Cena vs the shield
BOOK IT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Finally a different match


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Waiting till the brogue kick comes from nowhere....


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

As if things couldn't get any worse for Titus.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Titus just f-bombed :lol


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Think your fucking tough? 

Titus is awesome


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hope they dont screw titus after that


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

We wish titus O'Neal in his future endeavors. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HEYMAN TO REVEAL HIS CLIENT NEXT :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Titus pushing dem PG boundaries!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

The PTP need a HUGE push.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I think he only said freakin'
Hilarious nonetheless


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice knowing ya Titus


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

wow this is way more competive than i thought it would be.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus getting DAT CONTROL SEGMENT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Finally a different match


well im sure we will see it on the main event, SD then the next PPV lol

you wont be saying that for long


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It was either going to be "fucking" or "n***a".
Fucking is classier.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It's because he's black, right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

genocide_cutter said:


> Finally a different match


Amazing...no Henry vs Sheamus rematch?? I thought we were loving rematches Vince??:russo


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The reveal is next? It's not even Ryback then. 

probably Brad Maddox.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Seriously king shut the fuck up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Yay! Titus getting offense. I know he'll lose, but decent match.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Heyman reveal next. It's not RVD then, too early in the show.


Heyman to come out.
HHH to interfere.
Announcement doesn't happen.
HHH to come out again at the end of the night.
RVD interferes.
Heyman comes out to announce RVD as new client.


----------



## The King of Harts (May 19, 2013)

How did Cole come to the conclusion that JBL was making fun of Titus?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

great commentary Cole uh-oh...uh-oh...UH-OH


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Botch

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

it will be the shield garentee it


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WHERE IS THE REPLAY FOR THAT INTERFERENCE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

just watch Sheamus will lose then the ref will go to replay to give Sheamus the win lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well at least Titus is getting a decent showing from this which for a man in his current position is something he should really be grateful for and should take full advantage of

take advantage like Kobe takes advantage of his women :AW


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got in. What did I miss?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't see the reveal actually happening yet


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Please just end this misery.*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I thought this would be a squash. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Sheamus getting a good match out of Titus O'Neil. Good stuff.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Least it's not been a squash match, that counts for something I guess.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

if RVD is indeed the client, its going to be hard for me to imagine him as a heel.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Titus may not be the best wrestler but he sure looks like he belongs in the ring with Sheamus despite beeing a Tag Team Jobber, his charisma and look are undeniable.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheamus, we fucking are commin' for you!!!!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I have to admit, I thought Sheamus would have won a while ago.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That sheamus smirk cause he knows the irony of using white noise on Titus


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Punter said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


Barrett's new theme followed by him getting buried while Fandango danced.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Third client.... Hornswoggle!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

goodnight Titus, you've just been buried so far underground


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Darren with that pic in his head. I can't.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Fucking Sheamus! 










Decent match though.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

how predictable, but still a good match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......And Sheamus' "Great White on Black Crime" tour continues.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

First decent singles match I've seen out of titus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a decent match actually.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Comeone on WWE you couldnt give Titus a screw job win, to make this a feud


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Why is that ambulance still there?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Sheamus is going to the place the only Sheamus goes...

oh wait


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

god i hate shemaus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun match up. Shocking to see that Titus got some offense in.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not bad. Much better than I thought. :clap


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> just watch Sheamus will lose then the ref will go to replay to give Sheamus the win lol


He'll download the app first then watch the re-play


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Titus gave an on camera f-word, so he's probably fired.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

A better match than I thought it would be.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Aimless victory. I wonder what they have planned for Shaemus.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Titus match with Sheamus for more than 5 minutes :vince2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If a match lasts longer than 5 minutes, the loser is game! :cena2


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

I hope that the third man will be Cesaro.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The fact that announcers still pushing Titus means backstage isn't that mad over the f bomb.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fucking shit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


Ryback dressing up as aces and eights
Fandango Giving Zero fucks about a tag match and decides to dance.
WWE App
More WWE App
More WWE App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Lasted a lot longer than I expected. Surprising.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Not that bad


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

That was a decent match. Time for RVD to return. :heyman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here we go..........Heyman next :mark:

WHO WILL IT BE??


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

WOW TITUS had an excellent showing, hopefully this is the start of a PTP push


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Seamus is just so... mediocre.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> That sheamus smirk cause he knows the irony of using white noise on Titus


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Seriously, F this app. This is getting fucking absurd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The most influencial manager in WWE history is Bobby Heenan


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Punter said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?












Ryback v Cena in an ambulance match at Payback
WWE app
Miz and Jericho def. Barrett and Fandango. Barrett got a new theme. 
WWE app and Sonic milkshakes.
Sheamus def Titus.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> .......And Sheamus' "Great White on Black Crime" tour continues.


*He's wiping them all out with the "White Noise" cause he's the "Great White."*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i can't wait to see who the new client is of Heyman


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RVD NEXT.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Please be Cesaro please be Cesaro please be Cesaro


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Heyman's newest client: The WWE App!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Man the PTP are growing on me. "Million of Dollars!!".


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Heymans new client works in the porn industry!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am hoping for Cesaro, RVD, or a returning Christian


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Heyman to come out.
> HHH to interfere.
> Announcement doesn't happen.
> HHH to come out again at the end of the night.
> ...


Bingo


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The App gets more of a push than any wrestler on the WWE roster outside of John Cena.


----------



## john2201 (Nov 21, 2010)

Heyman's latest client is gonna be a 'Triple H' pisstake dwarf or some shit and everyone is gonna be pissed! Mark my words!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Mick Foley ‏@realmickfoley 
I'm guessing that @VinceMcMahon's post-match chat with @TitusONeilWWE will be a memorable one

was it bad on Titus' part


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It'll be Benoit. :vince3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

I think the Cole phrase I hate the most is "Thanks for coming *Insert name here*". Anyone remember when he'd say "*Insert name here* shoots the hat!!!!" literally every pin attempt?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

man i really hope it isnt rvd. nothing hes done in years suggests he's even worth it. plus as a heel is even weirder

cesaro plz


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Straight to DVD... outta nowhere!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

I can't wait to see who it is.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Tazz: It's RVD, COLE!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Tommy Dreamer is gonna be making his long awaited return in a few minutes. :mark:


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Why do people think it could ever be Cesaro in a million fucking years? Vince has buried the shit out of him.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Heyman's new client...










:mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

It's Brad Maddox


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Okay I was gonna stop watching, but that match brought back my interest. Plus the Heyman anouncement.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Odd though...so IF RVD is the guy...do you guys think he'll be a good heel? I mean i dunno but he doesn't seem to fit in with the cold blooded heels Paul Heyman has managed. Just sayin lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The most influencial manager in WWE history is Bobby Heenan


If you are just speaking about their role as a manager I could agree. Heyman still has plenty of years left though so who knows


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Brad Maddox or Antonio Cesaro as the client.

Or a swerve revealing Tamina or another heel diva.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Man I hate 3 hours, I always feel like going to sleep right around now. Can't wait til it goes 4 hours. :gun:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> It'll be Benoit. :vince3


He never existed dammit :vince3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What would be the point in bringing RVD back? He isn't a draw like Brock.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If it isn't Douchetista, I have no fucks to give.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RVD, a babyface, being on Heyman's side. Makes total sense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope its Ohno or John Morrison


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Heyman's Newest Client will be Bo Dallas


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh shit, its up next :mark:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Maybe it's Barrett, I mean he did get a new theme..*clutches @ straws*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Could it be the Gobbledy Gooker? Knuckleball Schwartz? Waylon Mercy?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RVD or Dean Ambrose

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If RVD ends up being tonight's New Paul Heyman Guy, he'd better have his hilarious, awful Impact Wrestling music. VAN CRUSHINATAAAHHH.*


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Why do people think it could ever be Cesaro in a million fucking years? Vince has buried the shit out of him.


I don't know. I really hope they don't actually believe that it's going to be Cesaro.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Please, Heyman, make it someone INTERESTING.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Well done to Titus, good showing - made a thread about it praising him. Sheamus aswell put on good showing.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Anyone else have the feeling that :vince will throw a curve ball at us and it be someone we all just don't care about?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

If its RVD, he better not be in a part time schedule. Getting fed up with these part timers.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

John Morrison
Antonio Cesaro
Kassius Ohno
Rob Van Dam
MVP


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> goodnight Titus, you've just been buried so far underground


Do you even know what that word means?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Fandango said:


> WOW TITUS had an excellent showing, hopefully this is the start of a PTP push


from your mouth to Vince's ears


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Odd though...so IF RVD is the guy...do you guys think he'll be a good heel? I mean i dunno but he doesn't seem to fit in with the cold blooded heels Paul Heyman has managed. Just sayin lol


Punk and Lesnar are _heels_? unk2


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Heymans new client works in the porn industry!


 Val venis's voice: Hello ladies
Cole: OH MY!


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

BrokenWater said:


> It's Brad Maddox


I would rage!:cussin:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Maybe Heyman's new client is Christian?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> He never existed dammit :vince3


:lmao Touché.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This better not be some troll shit...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

LigerJ81 said:


> Heyman's Newest Client will be Bo Dallas


I will set myself on fire if that happens.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ToddTheBod said:


> Titus gave an on camera f-word, so he's probably fired.


ah...just like his manager...

:langston


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Someone from NXT will be Heyman's client!


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kevin Jonas? Who?*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Blueforce7 said:


> I don't know. I really hope they don't actually believe that it's going to be Cesaro.


More hope then anything that it's not going to be The Slow Fuckin' Show.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> Could it be the Gobbledy Gooker? Knuckleball Schwartz? Waylon Mercy?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So is this the closeted gay Jonas?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH will ruin the moment before it happens


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

They're featuring a running count on the Win/Loss Record of Sheamus/Titus. They plan to make this into an actual angle?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Who the fuck is Kevin Jonas....


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Serious option = Shield. 

Comedic option = Maddox. 

We'll see what they go with :vince2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I knew they'd plug this ******* show.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Its Kevin Jonas!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The new client is Ryder he's turned to the dark side


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

What is a Jonas brother doing on a wrestling show?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

weeeeeeeee here comes the announcement


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Punter said:


> Heyman's new client...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love for it to be Bray Wyatt. I prefer him than RVD tbh.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Jonas?? :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...why does the show need a social media ambassador?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Who gives a flying fuck about Media Ambassador's?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Jonas Brothers? Oh lord.


Anyway, THE GOAT IS HERE :heyman :mark:*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:heyman :heyman :heyman


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Heyman needs a theme


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Heyman out now? probs wont be announced yet, something happens then client ends show.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Watch it be Big Show. 

WWE slowly stabbing a dagger through all of our hearts.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

please be Bray Wyatt...Please be Bray Wyatt!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, my man :heyman

Now I'm interested, finally.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

do not boo this man


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why do they have to say 'welcome paul heyman?'??

just have him come out talking


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

If you boo Heyman you should be slapped


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WILL HEYMAN TROLL US?? :russo


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

I just wonder... Paige?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Get ready for the RVD return.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Punter said:


> Who the fuck is Kevin Jonas....


That guy from that thing.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Heyman's too good.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Shut up lawler!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King booing.. fpalm.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Shut up Lawler you cunt.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Heyman! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

100% it'ks Kassius Ohno! I almost guarantee it! Heyman's going to be his boxing promoter just like I though!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*cheering for Heyman*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Watch it be Big Show.
> 
> WWE slowly stabbing a dagger through all of our hearts.


They already mentioned about how heyman mentored big show before. I don't think it's him

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Heyman is great....shut up King


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Powerless? We've got the WWE App dammit!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

shut up lawler


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Brock: That's my manager.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*SHH everyone.

Heyman is speaking.*


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Awww. Heyman coming out with no theme music. Should have let him come out to the awesome ECW music.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

the master of the brocktagon!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Shut up Lawler you dickhead


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

fpalm just shut up King...


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Be quiet Lawler, you don't get to boo.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WHAT IF ITS SABU


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So...why does the show need a social media ambassador?


Because WWE is hip with the kids and all their twitters and myspace.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel its going to be a troll


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The beast incarnate BRRRRROOOOCK LESSSSNAR :brock


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BUHROCK LESNAR :heyman


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Okay!

BOO BOO :lawler


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

BBBBAAARRROOCCKKKK LEZZZNERRRRRR!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

booze changes many realities


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope its RVD, if its not - I wont be upset, but would be nice to see him back.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

How can you hate this man


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like Paul is wearing an expensive suit today


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Beast mention :brock


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

How it feel to powerless? We're used to it by now.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I love how he says Brock's name... love it!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the money..... here comes the money..

Won't happen, would still mark though.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

THANOS said:


> 100% it'ks Kassius Ohno! I almost guarantee it! Heyman's going to be his boxing promoter just like I though!


God I hope so.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What if Heyman announced Barack Obama's name like he announces Brock Lesnar's.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

What happened with Titus?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

GET TO THE FUCKING POINT, HEYMAN, shit.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Goddamn, the beast incarnate BRROCK LESSSSNAR isn't even there yet my dick is still rock hard.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Paul Heyman is the most lovable douchebag ever.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul forgot one moniker of HHH - The Connecticut Blueblood :jpl


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol why is the ambulance still out there?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock That's my manager


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kevin Jonas vs The App at WM30? :vince


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

IT'S RVD HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: Tell em, Heyman.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Heyman is Epic


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If HHH interrupts I swear to fuck......


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH is definitely coming


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Please don't come out HHH pleaase


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

xdryza said:


> How it feel to powerless? We're used to it by now.


We're slaves to Vince McMahon. :vince2


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Tuck his sledge hammer between his legs."

I love you, Heyman.


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

so not rvd i guess.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

in b4 Tim Tebow


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

God, Heyman is so fucking SEXY


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cue RVD.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Con27 said:


> Lol why is the ambulance still out there?


Cena needs to rise above it. :cena4


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

SHUT THE FUCK UP! WHO IS IT PAUL


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear it better not be RVD and his big bubble ass.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

ran home to mah mee!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

"Tuck his sledgehammer in between his legs" that's the innuendo of the year


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I am all for building new stars, but dat nostalgia - RVD&Heyman reunited ;D


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sonnen?!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yup, gotta be rvd


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck what a build.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Dean Ambrose maybe
he's a heyman guy


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

STING..ITS STING..


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman is just a master of the mic.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Please be Kassius Ohno


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BAH GAWD ITS KANE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heyman sure knows how to get me hyped


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

so ready for Triple H to ruin this moment


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God Heyman is a beast on the mic...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Punter said:


> God, Heyman is so fucking SEXY


Your gifs are very random :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Something new, something different."

A past-his-prime RVD comes out.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> Paul forgot one moniker of HHH - The Connecticut Blueblood :jpl


You also forget "TERRA RIZEN". Wish I was kidding.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Michael McGillicutty?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

omg are you kidding right now ?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

IT'S GONNA BE SIMON DEAN


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOFL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Boos only make him stronger


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao OMG.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Mcgillicuty :lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WHO?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god.
:lmao

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

fpalm


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WHAT Curt Axel? And he is using his dads theme

At least he has a better name


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

LOL MCGUILICUTY


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

OH GOD YES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*This the moment...the moment....the moment!*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmaao

Curt Axel :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

boooooo awfull dont care dont care


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WHAT. THE. FUCK.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

WHAT?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THE GENESIS BEGINS TONIGHT.


of.. Curt.. Axel... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

It's Mr.Perfect!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well so much for that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

What the....


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

What the actual fuck


----------



## Top Dollar (May 19, 2013)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO.....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...what


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

THAT'S THE MOMENT THAT HISTORY TOOK A LEFT TURN:

THE NEW CLIENT ISSSSSS CURT AXEL?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

noooooooooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That's not RVD....

Joe Hennig...wow. That's kind of a let down, lol.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wait what, lol?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

HOLY SHIT :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:lmao

Oh my fucking God!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:heyman


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

To the WWE:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lmao mcgillicutty


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mr Perfect 2.0


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

McGuillicutty!!!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Epic fail......


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

LOLLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLO


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy fuck people actually called it.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA MICHAEL MCGUILFUCKY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHAHA YOU ALL WERE TROLLED...NO ...R..V...D :russo


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Its Maggicilicicucuty!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

GAY. LAME. AWFUL.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been trolled............................. BUT I'M MARKING OUT THAT THEME :mark:


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

HOLY SHIT LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL...all ppl who were expecting RVD.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*crickets*


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck this shit. I was waiting weeks and weeks for the King of Blandness to be revealed as the new member?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Ummm. Ok.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mr. Not Perfect!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WTF LOL


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, trolled by WWE again.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

OMFG :mark: WHAT THE FUCK HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Well shit


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahahahahahhahhahha 
:lmao


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

THIS MOMENT


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

THAT NAME


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mr. Perfect Jr. (???)


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Holy shit. IWC about to have a meltdown.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

We just got fucking trolled


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ha 

haha

hahaha


ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Joe Hennig getting a push? I'm down.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CURT AXEL.

PAUL HEYMAN TROLLING ON THE UNIVERSE!

:lmao


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

No seriously who is it


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Michael Mcguillicuty?? AND his theme is Mr. Perfect's theme


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

LMFAO. LMFAO. LMFAO.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm kinda marking for the remixed mr perfect theme


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What?!


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

michael mcgillicutty???


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark: THE SON OF MR PERFECT.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

LOOOOL!!!!!!!!! Michael Mcgillicutty! Alright then. Don't forget to check out the







guise


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Micheal Migillicutty!!!!!!!!!!! WITH HIS DAD'S REMIXED THEME! Now is the time.... the moment!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

lollllllllllllll

god that what a waste 

can't believe I tuned in for this shit


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

At first I was like: ahahaha this guy
Then the music hit!
Then another dumb name


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy shit :lmao


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

You already arrived and flopped you idiot fpalm


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

.......What!?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

the genesis... of mcgillicutty.....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Im outta here


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What? The guy from NXT and nexus?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Mcgillicutty....


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

this is actually pretty good. I'm genuinely interested to see if they can get him over with some proper writing and Heyman in his ear.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dat Mr. perfect theme remix! lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Michael McGillicutty? Really? Well at least he has a better name.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fucking Michael Mcgillicutty? FUCK

Epic song and entrance though


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Decent remix of the perfect theme though.. but really?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

THE GENESIS LIVES


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:lmao :lmao :lmao I CAN'T. SO RANDOM. OH MY.. :lmao :lmao :lmao*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

i ALREADY LOVE HIM!!!!!! THIS THEME!!!!!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! CURTIS AXEL!!!!!!! THE SON OF MR. PERFECT HAS ARRIVED1!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I like the new music for him. Throwback to dad.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

OK, I tuned in just for this segment, and to say it was sort of underwhelming is an understatement...

And who thought of the name Curtis Axel? Ugh.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

well i read triple h was high on him. so i hear ya go.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq :lmao


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

you know what? good for him.

OH MY GOD WWE IS TRYING TO MAKE A NEW STAR

BITCH

WHINE 

MOAN 

COMPLAIN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I just :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK. I dig the remix of the Mr. Perfect theme. But really?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Got some nice music. actually kind of a smart idea. He couldnt speak boom mouthpiece.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Henning.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll admit I like the Mr. Perfect theme remix


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Modified version of Mr. Perfects theme


----------



## Hallofpain (Dec 5, 2012)

Mr. Perfect theme remix is cool


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

New and improved Mr. Perfect theme


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow. It's Mike.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

This begins the Genesis of McGuillicutty.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

LMFAO Michael Mcguilicuty, LOL! oh my god, fail.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THE GENESIS OF MCGILLICUTTY

EDIT: Just noticed the theme song. I guess that's nice.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Well I guess that Genesis had to start some time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:StephenA2


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Michael McGillicutty?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao that name...I can't


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Got 'cha :vince


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dat theme was sick.

However, the new client is a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

How can they just randomly change his name like that hahaha? Unlike many, I've never been a huge fan, but I'll definitely give him a chance. Major chance in gimmick ne-- scratch that, he just needs A gimmick. Same attire, same haircut...hopefully he changes his act up.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I HAVE ARRIVE! HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice to see a young talent getting a chance.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Micheal Migillicutty!!!!!!!!!!! WITH HIS DAD'S REMIXED THEME! Now is the time.... the moment!


I agree. :mark: So happy for Joe.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Curt Axel.....was that always his name? I thought it was Michael Mcbuddy or whatever?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

HHH to bury Axel on his first night???


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

he looks like a MINI MATT MORGAN :lol:

the fans seem they don't give a shit lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Caught you bitches slipping.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Also, Matt Morgan finally managed to get a height that fits his overselling wrestling style.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEES!!! McGillicutty! Or Curt Axel! Sure! but Yes!! Yes!! Just marked out


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, if Paul can't get him over...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Love the Mr.Perfect remix


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I still can't believe it

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

I am laughing my ass offffffffff, why couldn't they just name him by his actual name instead of Curtis Axel lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was so not the reaction people had for Lesnar when he debuted. Like at all.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

...at least it isnt RVD.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Remix of Mr. Perfect's theme. :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The name is better than Mcgillicutty.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

From this moment on, this will be the moment that marks a momentous occasion that I Curtis Axel will be known as a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

SHOULD I MUTE THIS CLIENT?


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Really?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Curt Axel/Kurt Angle - similar sound.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

McGuilicuty, did Santino ever get to touch the beard?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Banjo said:


> you know what? good for him.
> 
> OH MY GOD WWE IS TRYING TO MAKE A NEW STAR
> 
> ...



you cant shine shit


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

I was either tripping or did i actually see his name is Curtis Axel


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

New Talent being pushed? Let's all bitch FFS I hate you guys at times


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Heyman does have a point here.*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL I read somewhere the 3rd Paul Heyman guy was Michael mcGillicutty and thought I was being trolled, tuned in and its true.. is this real life?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Is this a joke? Really?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Right here... is the moment... starting now... this is the moment... this is the beginning of the moment that we will tell our grandchildren about!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

God, that was a bigger buzz kill then this:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Curt axel sounds stupid 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

ITS NOT RANDOM. JOE IS THE SON OF CURT, WHO WAS A GOOD FRIEND OF LESNAR :mark:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Smarky Smark said:


> Joe Hennig getting a push? I'm down.


This^^

People whine when guys like Miz get pushed yet this guy can actually wrestle..he can benefit from Heyman talking for him..


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He is a good wrestler though


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Get ready for the Genesis of Axel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol at Kurt Axel


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans don't give a shit :lol:

I'll admit..i'm disappointed at this shit ....and NO i didn't hit RECORD, glad i didn't waste bandwith lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

He has a beard no one is going to remember his last name! :vince2

I am glad they are finally talking about his pedigree though


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> SHOULD I MUTE THIS CLIENT?


I don't think you have to do that bro.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> he looks like a MINI MATT MORGAN :lol:
> 
> the fans seem they don't give a shit lol


He's always had the beard/hair like this, though lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Are they going to pretend he was never Michael McGulliguity?

So this was all a set up just so HHH could bury him?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

His theme was bad ass as fuck.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

He looks like Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

So, this is the Exodus of McGillicutty?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Kevin Jonas vs The App at WM30? :vince


Squash match, App wins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That remixed version of the Mr. Perfect theme is going to haunt my dreams.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

definately the best thing that could happen to mcgillicutty though. makes a lot more sense for heyman to manage guys like him, than punk.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

He wants to make his own legend using his fathers music..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow. Heyman is going deep. But going over Kansas City's head.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

ITT: People not giving this guy a chance despite him being gone 2 years or so working on himself.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I can't....I just....wow


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Mr. Perfect

Crowd: Who?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SO he is The Rock now?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

El Barto said:


>


:lol 

:clap


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Whoa, acknowledging his family. Three fucking years late


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Well, if Paul can't get him over...


You said it. Looks like he's getting his last shot at glory.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Hes not in good shape!


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Joe Henning is the third guy are you fucking kidding me??? fuck this shit


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

No one gives the slightest fuck.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

I love the how they took Larry the Axe's nickname - that's some cool shit TBH.


----------



## Swark (Jan 3, 2012)

Very Rocky Maivia


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*CURTIS AXEL, Y'ALL!*
:lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> New Talent being pushed? Let's all bitch FFS I hate you guys at times


how is he 'new talent'?


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

3 months time.....sad to say it
John Cena def Curt Axel


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE GENESIS


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Here comes the Game.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heyman is trying his best to sell the shit out of this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE : We'll rename your ass on live television like Flavor of Love bitches.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is the biggest opportunity a guy can get.

ITS BURYING TIME


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm glad its not RVD. I saw him in TNA and he was sleepwalking through his matches.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Trips needs to get his berrying in now


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Already time for some burying


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

They say Heyman can get anyone over. Here's your Litmus Test.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

haha aaaaaand he's about to get buried :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

SHOVELS


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Trips here to bury him before he even has a chance.*


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Time to bury him.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Good. We can just get Curtis Axel's burial over with right now.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It's burying time

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> HHH to bury Axel on his first night???


Bwahahha


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

good, give someone new a chance to work with heyman, maybe it will go somewhere


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BURIAL TIME


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TIME FOR TRIPLE H TO BURY THIS GUY :lol: :russo: :vince


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Damn. Bury the kid already?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Well Curtis Axel. It's burying time.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Triple H ready to bury CURRRRRRRRRTIIIIIIIIIIISS AXXEEEEEEEEEL already.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

:buried time for Curtis Axel :HHH2


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dont know how's he's done it but Heyman's sold me on this guy

Curtis Axel = Kurt Angle, just need a you suck remix theme to go along with it


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2

BURIAL TIME!!!


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

oh i get it! they made a new star so trips can bury him right away!


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

oh no.....please don't ruin this awesome moment. Curtis Axel DESTROY Triple H!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Young talent getting a chance to shine? Nope, its BURYING TIME!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well looks like the Curt Axel push is over


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bring out the shovel HHH!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

HHH/Axel...Book it!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HHH getting the shovel out early on Mr. Axel.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Triple H just hates someone stealing his shine.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Annnd here comes HHH to bury him


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

heyman's gonna really earn his paycheck with axel. if he gets him over i give him all the respect in the world.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, Paul Heyman (the character) also gave us Heidenreich. 

Just sayin'. Not all of them have been winners.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

If he gets pedigreed than I tap... I'll just give up.


EDIT: He's already being made to look second rate!!!! WHY!!!


----------



## wrastlinggg (Mar 28, 2013)

am i actually this raw so far or am i that drunk?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H ain't done with you Heyman. It's :buried time! :HHH2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fresh meat for the Game.

Gotta get my heat back!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Triple H to bury normal sized Matt Morgan in 3...2...1...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Where is that shovel?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Will mark so hard if Axel wrecks HHH.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

.... Why.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

IS IT HIM???


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Hunter, you're supposed to wait at least a month before you bury them.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shovels on deck!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Trips looks kinda like a sad, old McGillicutty.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Triple H to start burying geeks.

:berried


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I think we might see a swerve here.....


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hahahahan yes the king of kings is here suck it haters


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

It's burying time


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

When I see HHH I automatically think :buried


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kid never stood a chance

Burying time


----------



## Crosses (Feb 11, 2013)

Burial time


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

triple h coming out to put over the new talent, seriously there were reports that he was high on curtis.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Time to :buried


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

HHH shpould just come onto the ramp, point and laugh at 'curtis axel', then leave


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:HHH :HHH


**IN BEFORE SHOVEL GIF**


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

[/IMG]

sorry, not even Paul can't make me give a fuck about baby Hennig


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ Triple H's music hitting as I was listening to a Metallica song with a similar sound.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Here we go.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The crowd didn't understand one word Heyman said.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Let's see is Curt is the next Jack Swagger, or the next Lesnar. 

Give him a chance guys. It's his GENESIS :mark:


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Come on Trips, not the shovel on his debut....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes the perfect burial


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Axel to beat the shit out of HHH

You read it here first.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

RVD would of shaked things up, Curtis Axel his new name - will probably a project that fails and be buried by Cena soon and if not by HHH right now!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Well Curt's push is over


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Burying time!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The only good thing about his new name is it's easier to type


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

:berried


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck that im totally giving this a chance. If anyone can make it work it's Paul Heyman, and Joe Hennig is fine in ring


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I just got this! 

its a fucking rib on Heyman, WWE's perception of him is trying to turn chicken shit talent into something.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

HENNIG'S SON???? AXEL?? WITH HENNIG'S MUSIC BUT REMIXED? HEYMAN AS HIS MANAGER? Could this be more perfect? Curtis Axel looks freaking awesome even before I knew he was Hennig's son.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:HHH2 right on cue to no sell the match last night and bury Hennig before he can even breathe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

he's about to bury curt axel and send him back under the SHOVEL :russo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Axel tries to get over but now HHH is in the ring. :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

BURIAL TIME


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

:HHH2:buried already


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Curtis Axel is a horrible name.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WrestlinFan said:


> If he gets pedigreed than I tap... I'll just give up.


"WrestlinFan, do you wanna quit?!"


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H burying Curt on his first night? NO! NO! NO! Go home, Hunter, you cunt!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well nice knowing ya Curtis


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

In this moment...HHH...will....get the shovel....in this moment.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cmon HHH, Bury this idiot! He deserves it!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

It would be great of HHH if he puts over CURTIS AXEL. Automatically makes him a major player. PAYBACK: HHH vs AXEL.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, Trips is high on Joe Henning...maybe he'll let the kid get one over on him? It'd be a good push for him.

I'm willing to give him a chance, but the name isn't that great, IMO. Plus, for a grand reveal, it was sort of a let down.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*sigh* I mean I guess they've gotta push new talent.... but I really was hoping for a mark out moment. Instead I got a "I have to watch this guy as champion some day?" moment.

They're gonna have to work REALLY hard to make me care about this guy, and putting him with Paul Heyman makes it even harder because we're already talking about high grade stars in Punk and Lesnar. And now you're trying to throw the kid in with them?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Triple H: New star being made?! Not on my watch!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Doesnt waste time does he


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

time to get burried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:buried


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Buried!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

It begins!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Well that was short. RIP Curtis Axel. :buried:jpl


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

and in two seconds Triple H shuts down Curtis Axel.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried :buried


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh cool, Triple H.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

oh God here is HHH to ruin a potential push


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Triple H going to bury Axel in his first segment with this gimmick? 

"The adults are talking junior" 

Yes. Yes he did.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Triple H ain't holding back. :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

all in all... said:


> HHH shpould just come onto the ramp, point and laugh at 'curtis axel', then leave


damn you were right buried him within the first 10 seconds


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

Dat Shovel


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh there's the shovel. :lol


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

It's burying time


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"Listen hhh this is my moment of moments in the moment!"


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trips just couldn't wait to BERRY dat repackaged talent.

:berried


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

HHH about to bury Joe Henning its about damn time :HHH2


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

First Night as a Paul Heyman Guy and He gets Buried :HHH2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'curtis axel' just has the look of stupidity


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't stand Triple H...


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Gets beat by Lesnar, buries a jobber to make himself feel goood....
DAT TRIPLE H EGO


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Well does Curt, you lasted 3 minutes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Payback HHH vs Lesnar IV!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

...

HHH just buried him already


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

for once I hope HHH actually buries someone


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:buried It Begins :buried*


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

30seconds to bury him
Record HHH burial


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes i hope HHH buries him I dont care about michael migilicuddy


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Just what we need : Another Midcard Heel.

Damien Sandow
Cody Rhodes
Wade Barrett (the most irrelevant, yet still the IC Champ)
Antonio Cesaro
Fandango


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :HHH2
> 
> BURIAL TIME!!!


TIME TO BURY THE YOUNG BUCK......


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

So much for Curt Axle :buried :HHH2


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Good chance of seeing a "perfect" pedigree.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

all in all... said:


> HHH shpould just come onto the ramp, point and laugh at 'curtis axel', then leave


lol this!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"The adults are having a conversation, alright"... Let this kid get on the mic and go toe-to-toe with you on the mic. FFS.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Please don't ask for another match


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

He can't be the real client


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If Trips destroys Hennig then I really don't understand this company.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Welp shovel all over that. It was a good 10 mins Curt Axel!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

McGillicutty deserves to get buried. Go Triple H! Whoop out the shovel!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Well he had a good five minute run.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H no selling the entire thing. FUCK THIS!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I swear to god if we get another HHH vs Lesnar match


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> The only good thing about his new name is it's easier to type


Mcgillikidcudi?


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Axel Henning woulda been a cooler name


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Curt has to be a scapeGOAT.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

go home already HHH!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Just like a responsible COO would


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What do we say to the God of Burial?

Not today.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

:HHH2 loves burying talent


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Triple H thinks and acts like a little child. Grow up.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

HHH is gonna put Axel over though, it seems pretty obvious.

(Y) if he does


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"You know what would make me happy? If I bury this new guy on his debut!" :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And he's going to speak in this moment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There goes your 30 seconds of Fame Curt Axel.... :lol:


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no. No no no. You don't give McGuillicutty a microphone. That's what Heyman is for.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Dude shut up. Nobody cares about you anymore. All that's left of you is your HGH gut and wide waist.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE SHOVEL IS IN USE


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Mcguillicuddy about to get mcguilliburied


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'heyyy....yyy...'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He looks like his dad in the face.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 4m
> Everything Paul touches turns to gold.... We see money in Curt Axel ?? #RAW


Great quote. Remember this. Heyman did introduce Lesnar as a no one. This could be bloody good.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, now we see what the future might hold for the kid.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

DA GAME DUNN CHANGED!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT :lmao :lmao

You try so hard, "Curt"


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Already better on the mic.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Hey!" - Curtis Axel

"I like this!" - JBL

(Promo over)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

"HEY!"


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

HHH must be so insecure with himself.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Bitch slap


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Really...this pisses me off...buried on his first day


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kinda missed McGillicutty/Axel's old song.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

loldedcareer


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BITCHSMACKED!*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Burying time in 3....2...1....


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Slapped the shit outta that boy. :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

yes bury him...please


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I gotta say he actually looks like a tough guy and not a pretty boy like the rest of the new guys.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

trips betting put him over


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

oh my god i cant take this


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope he kicks him in the balls.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

he slapped the taste right out of his mouth!


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

CURTIS AXEL GETS BURIED, RVD COMES IN AS THE REAL GUY - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And there goes the bitch slap! BURIED!!


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

YES! There's still a chance for RVD.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:buried


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Curt Axel Rip 9:00-10:00


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh jesus, a match. Why?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PUT OVER CURTIS AXEL IN THE MATCH, PLEASE!! :mark:


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

triple h vs curt axel. get your shovels boys!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh god its burying time 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Like a bitch Axel, like a bitch! :HHH2


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh shit there's gonna be a fourth guy!!


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:HHH2

Buryin someone after losing to Lesnar !


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that was quick.. no point in calling the kid up if this happens


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HHH to either bury Michael or put him over.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Well he had a good five minute run.


One of my favourite ever Wrestling Forum quotes :busta


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

barnesk9 said:


> Axel Henning woulda been a cooler name


did you not even listen to Heymans promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This company. :lmao
One pimp slap and he's already on his ass.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Whose burying Axel?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

hmmm maybe HHH does put him over? lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

smacked to the floor like he burned the roast...again


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

Lesnar's music goes off, Triple H gets distracted, Axel wins with a roll-up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well Axel just got bitched out.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH wrestling on raw fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes fuck yes


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Slap of BURITISM :HHH2 it has Begun


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Triple H is relentless tonight :lmao


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Alrighty. So much for that Curt Axel gimmick. :lmao


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

STRAWBERRIES, BLUEBERRIES, BLACKBERRIES

TRIPLE BERRY IN THE HOUSE, BITCHES!

YOUNG TALENT GETTING :berried


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:buried :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So basically Curt Axel is a "TROLL" attempt by the WWE to get another Triple H vs Lesnar Match???* :fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope he is not really the paul heyman guy and during the match someone else comes out and beats up HHH


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

You can't be fucking serious.


WHY DOES TRIPS NEED TO KEEP PUTTING HIMSELF OVER LESNAR!?!?!?

Is his dick that small!?!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

So the reports about Trips being high on McGillicutty were true after all...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think things aren't going to work out for Triple H. Paul E. will have a trick.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Curt Axel for the win!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

RVD to return during this match :lol


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Asenath said:


> What do we say to the God of Burial?
> 
> Not today.


Valar Burial


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Burial of gargantuan proportions about to happen.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh boy :lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

HHH is having a match on RAW?

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Curtis better beat him, or this'll be a huge waste.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

HHH is going to put him over!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Let it be known that the Main Event of Raw is Triple H vs Michael McGillicutty w/ Paul Heyman...Don't tell me you expected that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Not gonna lie, I'm interested in seeing HHH in action on Raw. We'll see what Axel can do...


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm liking Hennig, Jr. already. 

Triple H as usual burying dat talent. This is the guy that will takeover the WWE, ladies and gents.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Is HHH actually gonna put over Axel tonight?? 

Lol no chance.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love RVD but I've gotta ask, why do people want a heel RVD back? He's fucking terrible as a heel.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

then crap adr match next


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Trips is going to put over Curtis. I''m expecting a good match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

is it appropriate to say Triple H had a shovel in that segment?

Also RVD better return during that match later tonight


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

See ya Curtis! Nice to meet you and all, but it's burying time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Dec_619 said:


> Great quote. Remember this. Heyman did introduce Lesnar as a no one. This could be bloody good.


Let's not say something we can't take back now.

I'm willing to give him one more chance but if he's the same as he was a few years ago this is going to fail spectacularly, Heyman or not.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

McGillicutty has no mic skill :/. Sorry marks.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how u gonna fall from a slap? already killing axels credibility. just legalize the chair headshots and give helmsley at least 50.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Weicome to buriedville Mr. Axel :HHH2


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey, at least it wasn't the Genesis of McGillicutty quality. 

Here's hoping Hunter puts the new guy over.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The plot is ready. Now it's over to HHH to put Curt Axel in the plot :buried
BUT BUT BUT, Curt Axel will win :kurt


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I love Haitch but WHY DID HE HAVE TO DO THAT? *facepalm*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

He not really Haymon guy the real guy coming at 11:04


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

i gotta admit I'm excited for this, it's been over 2 years since triple h has been in a match on raw, plus i think axel will win.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rvd will interfere and cost hhh the match. Heyman then says "I forgot to mention I have a fourth client"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

There is no reason for Triple H to win tonights match-up.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Gonna get buried already lol


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

not saying joe hennig is the best wrestler out there, but way to bury young talent triple H......jesus christ this is sad


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I beg of them to let Curtis Axel go over & win. It would be a nice rub.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Axel's going to win.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This could actually get Axel a big win right out of the gate, or bury his ass.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Calling it now that Axel loses then the real client comes out and kicks Triple H's ass


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Michael McGill......i mean Curtis Axel doesn't seem like a Heyman guy


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The Sheild wins, then Bryan will come out and save Heyman to turn heel.

I hope.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I reallllly hope HHH puts him over


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

i cant see them going through the pain of re-naming him just to have him buried in a night. but it is WWE.



Faraday said:


> Valar Burial


what is buried may never rise


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's call a Mulligan on Axel, and call up Bray Wyatt.

FCW nerds, I know all 4 of you get that.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Brye said:


> I love RVD but I've gotta ask, why do people want a heel RVD back? He's fucking terrible as a heel.


He's terrible as everything that involves him beeing on TV.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

I think HHH may even put him over! 

:mark:


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Hopefully RVD returns during match, wont happen but a boy can dream.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Calm the fuck down people. He is going to put Axel over just like he did for Sheamus.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I guess still a chance for a RVD run in


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Aww, of all weeks for me to have to go into work tonight because of the holiday screwing my schedule up next week. Guess I'll have to youtube the match tomorrow.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

i think axel wins tonight. cant see hhh wrestling on raw just to beat someone in their first match


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Trips is going to put over Curtis. I''m expecting a good match.


I hope so. I think McGillicutty is pretty solid in the ring.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

reminds me of this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punter said:


>


LMFAO pretty much this just happened...no matter what people think :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

El Barto said:


> Is HHH actually gonna put over Axel tonight??


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOW what a start off match.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> You can't be fucking serious.
> 
> 
> WHY DOES TRIPS NEED TO KEEP PUTTING HIMSELF OVER LESNAR!?!?!?
> ...


Well Lesnar did drink a Coors Light because Budweiser couldn't pay him enough and went down on his wife. :brock


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Any chance that AXEL is just a swerve, and somebody else is going to run-in during HHH vs Axel? Will HHH actually put Axel over? No contest? BURYING TIME?!

WE'LL FIND OUT TONIGHT, LIVE, ON MONDAY. NIGHT RAW. :cole3


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Show some respect!!! HHH just said he was going to beat up (bully) Heyman just because he could. I hope Axel wins just because he's a fresh face. He's already been ruined by HHH though. He'll be dominated the entire match and pick up a fluke win following a Heyman distraction. Only to be pedgried afterwards anyway.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

I actually think HHH is going to give this guy a rub and pull a job, not clean mind you. But something is up here. Something just felt off about that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

People should be happy. Trips burying baby Hennig would be a blessing. He's beyond ass.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmmm... okay the WWE has won me over with this move. It's gonna be kinda cool getting to see HHH fight on Raw. And it could be a really good way to get this Axel guy over.

So I'm gonna give WWE to the end of the show to get me interested in this guy.

You gotta think that WWE is limping for TV ratings though, having first Undertaker and now HHH appearing and fighting on Raw.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Curtis Axel vs John Cena at Payback


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Triply H isnt going to win tonight, guys. It would be monumentally stupid for Axel to lose in his debut.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1205 (409 members and 796 guests)


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

This can be salvaged if Trips eats a Vandaminator later tonight.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

stop calling Curtis Axel a boy and pretending like he's not 33 or been in the wwe for years ..yawn I wanted Damien Sandow 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pissed im missing something kind of interesting. Have no idea whats happening but sounds game changing. Almost home so hopefully we get recap after recap.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> There is no reason for Triple H to win tonights match-up.


Except for feeding his ego.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Somebody else will return tonight during their match, or when HHH goes to kick Heyman's ass.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> LMFAO pretty much this just happened...no matter what people think :lmao


The slap and the non-reaction sure didn't make him look good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

If Axel were to win, this is how you use established talent to push a guy.

And that's why WWE won't do it.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

In retrospect, Curt Hawkins would of been a good choice.

Either that or a tag team would of been super cool.

We don't need another midcard heel, we really don't.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can I say, on a purely prurient note, that Baby Hennig has the kind of big man body I find appealing in the extreme?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

His promo was not half bad. Hopefully he doesn't lose tonight. That'd be a waste.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Trips can bury Axel all he wants so long as I get to hear that theme again.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

bigd5896 said:


> reminds me of this


that was an amazing match and such a great fresh new start for Benjamin


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

The Ratman said:


> Calling it now that Axel loses then the real client comes out and kicks Triple H's ass


I was thinking the exact same thing, but I doubt they'd have gone through with the name change and stuff, just to job him in a night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wrestling_junkie said:


> CURTIS AXEL GETS BURIED, RVD COMES IN AS THE REAL GUY - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


It's only logical, 'cause *WHAT THE FUCK IS GOIN' ON RIGHT NOW!?!*
:lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

you dont need to lose to put someone over. Hope HHH wins tonight


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Murph said:


> Any chance that AXEL is just a swerve, and somebody else is going to run-in during HHH vs Axel? Will HHH actually put Axel over? No contest? BURYING TIME?!
> 
> WE'LL FIND OUT TONIGHT, LIVE, ON MONDAY. NIGHT RAW. :cole3


And don't forget to tune in on the WWE APP to never miss the non stop action during the commercial breaks. :cole2


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

The Ratman said:


> Curtis Axel vs John Cena at Payback


Cena is already in a match.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

HHH buried me?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Alchemind said:


> Triply H isnt going to win tonight, guys. It would be monumentally stupid for Axel to lose in his debut.


This IS the company that had Brock lose his return match...anything is possible.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I admit, I would mark out of HHH beat Axel, and then Heyman unveiled RVD as the real new client. I think a RVD vs HHH feud would be cool. But that's just me.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

SWERVE SWERVE SWERVE SWERVE SWERVE now this can only go three ways as it will be the main event either.

1) brock enter the match and beats triple h to a pulp and curtis is just a prop to set that up
2) there is a bigger 3rd heyman guy and curtis is being used as a lure.
3) curtis is legit and goes over triple h (not going to happen)

after all triple h wasn't sceduled i'm thinking brock is lurking. then again cant help but think batista is returning tonight


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I do like Curt Axel's theme though.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

curt axel guys....curt axel....


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a theme song though


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ElTerrible said:


> HHH buried me?


:lol


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Give Curtis Axel a change Trips please leave the shovel at home.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I still say the words of HHH's theme song should be changed to:

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

it's pretty mich benjamin vs triple h 2.0, well I hope it is


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> You can't be fucking serious.
> 
> 
> WHY DOES TRIPS NEED TO KEEP PUTTING HIMSELF OVER LESNAR!?!?!?
> ...


Hey, woah, he could put an eye out with that thing!!


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I see some potential in this Axel guy. Going to be the next face of WWE. Haven`t watched very much NXT so don`t know about Axel`s wrestling ability.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> Already a worn part-timer
> Goes through "war" with Brock Lesnar
> Wrestles the very next night

Dat selling. :HHH2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I admit, I would mark out of HHH beat Axel, and then Heyman unveiled RVD as the real new client. I think a RVD vs HHH feud would be cool. But that's just me.


RVD is old and unmotivated. I prefer Axel to get the push.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Michael Mcgillicutty main eventing Raw...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brye said:


> If Axel were to win, this is how you use established talent to push a guy.
> 
> And that's why WWE won't do it.


Well depends if it's an actual establishing match or one of those HHH "Hey look, I kinda put the guy over while getting my shit in so I really didn't" kind of matches.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Paul Heyman's newest guy is Michael McGillicutty, under an even WORSE name. Didn't even knew who it was until I checked here. Huge letdown and having him face HHH in his debut match after he lost to Lesnar isn't a good sign (just can't see HHH losing this as I don't remember him ever losing two matches in a row in years). The rest of the show's been okay though.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm not some one who hates triple h but his current booking, including the ER match is fpalm worthy for sure...


It's fucking 2013 not 2003, yet :jpl is still pulling the same shit fuck and people claim it will be better when he takes over... I'm not to convinced


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

RVD is doing an indy show soon so I'm not so certain like everyone else he is going to show up.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Fandango said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 1205 (409 members and 796 guests)


*We are the 'most viewed weekly episodic wretling forum' on the interwebs.*


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

HHH is going to break his record of number of buries in one night tonight you heard it here first.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> He not really Haymon guy the real guy coming at 11:04


That has to be it. No way the night ends with McGuillicutty going over Triple H...


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Except for feeding his ego.


It's good for business. :HHH2


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, nobody predicted Triple H and Micheal McGillicutty would be wrestling tonight.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

THE NEAREST SONIC FROM ME IS 200 MILES AWAY. FORGET IT.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Murph said:


> Hey, woah, he could put an eye out with that thing!!


You can also put an eye out with a sharp but small pencil...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The "WWE Shakedown" is what they do every month when they expect people to pay for ppvs.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well depends if it's an actual establishing match or one of those HHH "Hey look, I kinda put the guy over while getting my shit in so I really didn't" kind of matches.


Very true.

I'd love it to be like Benjamin/Trips but I don't think it works without a face being against a heel Trips.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Queen Akasha said:


> His promo was not half bad. Hopefully he doesn't lose tonight. That'd be a waste.


I agree. :clap


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh great now Del Burrito.

The roster really is awful


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kewf1988 said:


> Paul Heyman's newest guy is Michael McGillicutty, under an even WORSE name. Didn't even knew who it was until I checked here. Huge letdown and having him face HHH in his debut match after he lost to Lesnar isn't a good sign (just can't see HHH losing this as I don't remember him ever losing two matches in a row in years). The rest of the show's been okay though.


Lost to Taker at WM, lost to Brock at Summerslam. Don't think he had a match in-between.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I know we like to joke a lot about Trips burying people, but lets be honest. You all know he's not actually going to kill Curtis on his debut. That would just be ridiculous.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Curtis doesn't have mic skills? Really? For fuck sake. Neither does Bork and look at how much of a don he is. HHH will put him over.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

So, the big question is, how many pedegrees does trips think will compensate for his loss last night?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahhahaha


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DEEELLLLLLLL RRRRRIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mexican Shawn Hunter always staying fresh.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Time for Big E's song to play. :mark:


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

at least ricardo is wearing a suit again, he looked disgusting in that shirt


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh look its ADR. And no fucks were given.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I love that sound, that noise for Del Rio. The sound of silence.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Michael Mcgillicutty main eventing Raw...


welcome to raw 2013


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to need ADR to put his suit and scarf back on. T-shirt and draws is hurting my feelings.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd bet that this isn't the actual 3rd heyman guy.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

dat deafening crowd for del rio


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow... This company....ummm where is the shield?


----------



## TheUMBRAE (May 18, 2012)

Wade Barret is going to lose the IC championship to Sin Cara and then Sin Cara is going to drop the belt to Curtis Axel.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So is Ziggler still at home?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Is it me or is Ricardo getting worse at that.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Big E's theme song is fucking badass


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Alberto's character works as a fucking heel. This face shit just destroys his arrogant persona and makes him boring.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*"She got a big booty so I call her Big Booty"* ----2 Chainz


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

3 AIN'T ENOUGH MAN I NEED 5.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Instant replay? GTFO WWE..


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Alchemind said:


> THE NEAREST SONIC FROM ME IS 200 MILES AWAY. FORGET IT.


Mine is down the street


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

btw what happened in the first hour? missed it


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

lmao, Ashy Larry..


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big E's got a theme!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is a smart move to have Heyman speak for Hennig. 


Does anyone remember this?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Where is AJ Lee, announcer?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Brye said:


> Very true.
> 
> I'd love it to be like Benjamin/Trips but I don't think it works without a face being against a heel Trips.


Who is that chic in your sig?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big goof' been playing with that powda' again :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Might be that time to take a trip to Taco Bell and get me some of them Doritos Tacos.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E MUSIC PLAYS!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

AJ's entrance was awkward without Dolph.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Here comes Ass McGee


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

So this guy (Axel) is the future, and the new bad ass on the block? If so, then how does he get put on his ass, by one open-hand-bitch-slap by an old cunt? Even if Hennig gets put over, it still isn't a good look unless his performance is really that astonishing. I can only hope for the swerve, and the "real guy" to come out during the match. However, that would actually be cool. WWE booking patterns don't give me very much faith in that.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Did JBL say "justice"? :reigns


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Christ, does anyone else think Ricardo looks like Eddie Munster.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ getting the hell away from Big E's entrance

Don't want another chest punch


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Big E, hide yo ass.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Langstons butt cheeks gonna fall out his damn singlet.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Big E doing coke by the handfulls, had to dust off on the ramp.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I need five.........more inches on your gear Big E. Seriously, I don't need to all that.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Big E got a hold of Lebron's powder :lmao


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

When the hell did AJ come out?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booty booty booty booty booty everywhere with the downs chops.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Big E needs a new haircut


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Big E's theme is catchy as hell.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> I still say the words of HHH's theme song should be changed to:
> 
> It's time to be lame!
> Time to be lame!
> ...


i feel bad for the future if kids like you think this is funny


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That awkward moment when the man has bigger tits than his corner girl.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big E is pretty intense, hope he's still protected.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Did anyone else laugh out loud with the disappointing guy they chose for Heyman to manage next? It was so disappointing to me, it was actually hilarious.

And of course Triple H buries him immediately after he buried Lesnar last night. Triple H is quickly becoming my least favorite wrestling personality.

Even Vince didn't come out and book himself over guys, he booked himself to practically always lose. Triple H's bullshit is . . .well, bullshit.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here comes a buffed up Kendrick Lamar.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Did he just say Curtis Jackson?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big E with them short fucking tights and ass cheeks hanging out :russo


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is about to be a good match, I think.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bret said that Del Rio reminds him of him.
I give Bret's opinion, on that matter, a 4/10.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I guess I still don't get why they couldn't just let Curtis Axel go by his real name. Is it cos people can't spell McGillicutty?


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

did I miss hear King or did he really just say Curtis Jackson???


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Alberto No Reactiono


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Curtis doesn't have mic skills? Really? For fuck sake. Neither does Bork and look at how much of a don he is. HHH will put him over.


Ikr. He sounds better than Brock on the mic IMO.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

all in all... said:


> btw what happened in the first hour? missed it


Ryback came out in an ambulance. Challenge Cena to an ambulance match.
WWE app.
Jericho and Miz def. Barrett and Fandango
WWE app & Sonic shakes.
Sheamus def. Titus.
Paul Heyman guy was revealed.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm disappointed that Langston doesn't come out to this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

really wish they'd stop getting these knock off versions of Tyga to do the themes for the black superstars. All those themes are corny as fuck


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

05-20, 20:07 Even.Flow.NYC 
its Michael Mcsillyputty tbh 

that moment where you fucking called it


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

mjames74 said:


> Big E doing coke by the handfulls, had to dust off on the ramp.


That was just him being ashy.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Big E gets me hype as fuck.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

curt axel...guys I'm going to tune into raw to watch curt axel! Don't you get it!

CURT AXEL


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> BIG E MUSIC PLAYS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

Woooaahh.

Big E just went full retard when he was on the apron. Never go full retard.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay seriously WWE. Make Langston put on more attire I'm tired of seeing his full ass cheeks.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was a smart move by Langston to throw Del Rio into the corner post


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Slider575 said:


> Big E needs a new haircut


and a new slinget...and a new head 

He can keep the ass though :datass


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am seeing way too much of Langston's E.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Big E langston still sucks wwe


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Jigsaw83 said:


> did I miss hear King or did he really just say Curtis Jackson???


Haha I heard it, King just spoiled it and 50 Cent is the REAL Heyman guy.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Big E is a fucking monster.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One lone person chanting AJ's Crazy


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Change your fucking attire and then maybe I take you seriously, Big E. And while you're at it change that shitty theme music you have.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Did anyone else laugh out loud with the disappointing guy they chose for Heyman to manage next? It was so disappointing to me, it was actually hilarious.


I am not disappointed. Baby Hennig has been super-impressive on NXT. He had a nice little feud with Seth Rollins for the NXT title, pre-Shield. I gained a new appreciation for him.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> Did anyone else laugh out loud with the disappointing guy they chose for Heyman to manage next? It was so disappointing to me, it was actually hilarious.
> 
> And of course Triple H buries him immediately after he buried Lesnar last night. Triple H is quickly becoming my least favorite wrestling personality.
> 
> Even Vince didn't come out and book himself over guys, he booked himself to practically always lose. Triple H's bullshit is . . .well, bullshit.


Well if you were expecting RVD or Batista, it would be a disappointment maybe. But I'm not going to bitch about a young guy getting a huge rub by being put into a program with Heyman and Triple H (the only exception to that rule being Bo Dallas of course).


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm just now noticing how skinny AJ is. She looks kind of unhealthy.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Slider575 said:


> Big E needs a new haircut


He needs a REAL haricut...and some pants


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Big E looks good doing power moves.

But please put on more clothes.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Dunmer said:


> That was just him being ashy.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

It seemed to me that the Hennig reveal was just a joke and that the true reveal will happen during their match.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Big E looks fucking ridiculous. He's showing more skin than the Divas for Christ's sake.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Bigger flop? Del Rio or XFL.*


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

checkcola said:


> One lone person chanting AJ's Crazy


That's me!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Well if you were expecting RVD or Batista, it would be a disappointment maybe. But I'm not going to bitch about a young guy getting a huge rub by being put into a program with Heyman and Triple H (the only exception to that rule being Bo Dallas of course).


He's not a "young" guy, he's 33 coming up 34. He's only a couple of years younger than the likes of Lesnar, Sheamus and Cena.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> And while you're at it change that shitty theme music you have.












His theme music is the best thing going for him.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

So much for RVD.. so wonder where the hell he is then..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

msi360-20 said:


> Bret said that Del Rio reminds him of him.
> I give Bret's opinion, on that matter, a 4/10.


ADR reminds me more of Tito Santana...in his "El Matador" jobbing days.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Big E no selling like a don


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Osize10 said:


> curt axel...guys I'm going to tune into raw to watch curt axel! Don't you get it!
> 
> CURT AXEL


That's CURTIS Axel...that 'is' makes it sound even worse. Curt or Kurt are fine, but Curtis sounds weak.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> Big E langston still sucks wwe


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Open Question

Ok, who is curtis axel? Paul heymans new client in Wwe. He don't seem too bright talking to triple h like that lol

11 minutes ago
- 4 days left to answer.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Big E's a beast ...

A goofy one with a horrid attire, but a beast nonetheless


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Bigger flop? Del Rio or XFL.*


I'm sorry you don't appreciate good wrestling.

. . .I didn't appreciate this ending, though. Way to make the #1 contender look impressive, WWE.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


:lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Bigger flop? Del Rio or XFL.*


XFL. I doubt Del Rio will cause Vince to lose billionaire status


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Bigger flop? Del Rio or XFL.*


I actually cared about XFL


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I think HHH broke a new world record for shortest burial tonight.*


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

a bucket interference FTW


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Huge win!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Del Rio loses!!!!!!!! YES I mean SI


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

TO THE INSTANT REPLAY


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:cheer


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

YYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BIG E!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, color me surprised.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bet they're gonna do a instant replay.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh snap! Gettem'!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

what?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I think I have squatted 600 pounds in 15 years"


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Big E beat Del Rio?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

YES! ADR loses


----------



## xdivisonfan (May 19, 2013)

oh yeah, classic heel tatics for the win!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

YES!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wow. Del Rio lost!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

And :damn I'd put it in AJ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice AJ Lee butt shots, thanks camera man!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

WHERE'S THE INSTANT REPLAY


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Yesssss BIG E!!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, Big E is now No.1 Contender then?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Langston \o/


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Oh shit. ADR lost by cheating...

GET THE INSTANT REPLAY.


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

seems like fandango is really partial to the lame version of triple h's theme, sorry for hurting your feelings jimmy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Del Rio pinned. :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Aj giving the boys a little peak on the apron there, lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BIG E WINS PLAY THAT MUSIC!!


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Big e win more time to Del rio than Ziggler


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Wait....what...what the hell is going on tonight? There's no way Vince is backstage. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Does Langston just inject steroids right into his pecs? Do steroids even work that way? I don't fucking know. All I know is that his tits would make Jessica Rabbit jealous. 

Also, where's the instant replay save on that one referees?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I am not disappointed. Baby Hennig has been super-impressive on NXT. He had a nice little feud with Seth Rollins for the NXT title, pre-Shield. I gained a new appreciation for him.


Yeah he's really not _that_ bad. He needed what he has now, a mouthpiece, he does not have his dads mic skills _yet_.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Big E won the match????????? He beat the mid card slayer Del Rio?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Big E wins? Oh snap :mark:*


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Something is wrong when a guy comes out with a female valet and we can see more of his ass than her's.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Bigger flop? Del Rio or XFL.*


Oh XFL for miles.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Big E is one of the few credible big guys left in the WWE, shit doesn't look forced. If they could just keep him from a wardrobe malfunction, he'll be gold soon.

Big E with that WIN, *****.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Big E vs . Dolph?


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ's ass...:yum:


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm calling for a twist. I say HHH beats Axel. Heyman comes out and fires Axel and says that he had a backup, RVD.

And did Big E just go clean over Del Rio?

Pretty much a sign of Langston turning on Ziggler.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

here comes the replay..ADR is the winner

Big E going to get him some AJ


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Big E. Langston vs Dolph Ziggler is a future match up

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Wheres dat instant replay??


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Scott Steiner!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why does cheating work when AJ and Big E do it without Ziggler around?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The bucket had a white towel in it does that not mean they quit


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay where's The Shield? I'm bored...


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Go on ref get the tv out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HOLLA! if ya' hear me?!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I was waiting for another Ref to run down and review the replay and overturn the match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tit E pins the number one contender...in fact, anyone? fuck outta here


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let it now be known that next to the stage constitutes near the ring. Thanks Cole.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

at least Cena isn't on RAW tonight


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> I'm calling for a twist. I say HHH beats Axel. Heyman comes out and fires Axel and says that he had a backup, RVD.
> 
> And did Big E just go clean over Del Rio?
> 
> Pretty much a sign of Langston turning on Ziggler.


They could do that but its a heavy buryment of Mcgilly unless he gets a feud with RVD for the backstab straight away.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Why does cheating work when AJ and Big E do it without Ziggler around?


Vince isn't in love with Ziggler's pecs.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Lok said:


> HOLLA! if ya' hear me?!


:steiner2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*That was robably Ryback's best promo to date.*


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryback the real ultimate thrilla FREAKZILLA.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Big E is the future :vince3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

the Shield is definitely winning that 6 men tag match


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ryback has old man pants on. :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I was expected Big E to turn on Ziggler soon but not THIS soon. Oh well Payback here we come


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Did my eyes deceive me, or did anyone else notice AJ's subtle twerking while she was getting in the ring?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People annoyed by the instant replay? They've done this shit forever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Triple H vs. (enter Jobber name here) :lol: :russo


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Did it say "Curt Axel" when he made his entrance, but they've already changed it to "Curtis"?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE App ad :shaq


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow that is the lamest ad i have ever seen for an app


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

ACSplyt said:


> :steiner2


Kickin some FAT ASSES!!!


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

rematch from last week but instead replacing Cena with Kofi, Im excited for that! :side:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope it's not just going to be a Lesnar interference.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So it's "Curtis" Axel? I thought it was Curt? Not much of a difference but you know...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

all in all... said:


> Spoiler: DAFUQ




*DUDE.*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

People reaching heavily for an RVD return here.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Buckley said:


> I was waiting for another Ref to run down and review the replay and overturn the match.


:vince3 Fuck consistency!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Why is everybody saying RVD will return?*


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Asenath said:


> I'm sorry you don't appreciate good wrestling.
> 
> . . .I didn't appreciate this ending, though. Way to make the #1 contender look impressive, WWE.


*I have no qualms about his in-ring ability but it's clear after 2-3 years even with his heavy pushes as both a face and heel, no one gives a fuck abut him.*


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

DOWNLOAD THE APP! DOWNLOAD THE APP! DOWNLOAD THE APP!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

I just realised something.. They've been saying that Axel has a *pedigree*. Subliminal Messaging at its finest..


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Not nudes being posted in this thread. :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I could watch that JFM beard commercial all day long. Mmm.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

lol, the Smackdown promo is old from last week


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Can Steiner even walk without help anymore?


----------



## trekster (May 25, 2010)

yawn.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Buckley said:


> I was waiting for another Ref to run down and review the replay and overturn the match.


can someone tell me how the fuck to paste a goddamn image in here?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

The Shield can afford a loss tonight. As long as they all win their rematches they will look strong.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

The biggest surprise is that aside from Ryback's promo, there's been very little mention and no sight of Cena tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dammit why the fuck did you have to post a picture of that guy?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That's irrelevant said:


> His theme music is the best thing going for him.


Oh fuck off, that shit sounds generic as hell.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Takertheman said:


> Kickin some FAT ASSES!!!


GETTING LOOKED AT LIKE HE'S A TWINKIE OR SOMETHING! :steiner2


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> They could do that but its a heavy buryment of Mcgilly unless he gets a feud with RVD for the backstab straight away.


By the way who is the chic in your sig pic?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Does Langston just inject steroids right into his pecs? Do steroids even work that way? I don't fucking know. All I know is that his tits would make Jessica Rabbit jealous.
> 
> Also, where's the instant replay save on that one referees?


yes, site injections are real thing


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

.....could it be Punk returning tonight. 

either way theres no fucking way RAW ends with THE GENESIS OF MCGILLICUTTY. were getting 'something'


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought it was strange to see a LMS match used as a stepping stone in a feud, but then I remembered that the same thing happened with both HHH/HBK and Tista/Taker.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, who on Earth wants a RVD return in 2013? Seriously?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The Shield can afford a loss tonight. As long as they all win their rematches they will look strong.


I want to see Daniel Bryan walk out on the match turning heel on kane and kofi


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Daiko said:


> I just realised something.. They've been saying that Axel has a *pedigree*. Subliminal Messaging at its finest..


:HHH


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Why is everybody saying RVD will return?*


more like why does everybody care?


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Ambulance match is stupid. A standard 1v1 doesnt demean its quality.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The Shield can afford a loss tonight. As long as they all win their rematches they will look strong.


Why would you ever have three champions lose the night after they win their championships why would anyone do that ever it's not the right thing to do don't do it


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Also, who on Earth wants a RVD return in 2013? Seriously?


Only people who didn't see RVD in 2010, 2011, and 2012.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6c/Scott_Steiner_2013.jpg

Holy fuck that's depressing. Also what in the shit are those weird shoulder tats?!

Edit: Fucking massive picture.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Point9Seconds said:


> By the way who is the chic in your sig pic?


This one, or the one i just had?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

lol Big E is better booked than Ziggler.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

So..Monsters, Inc. gets a sequel and UP doesn't? That just reeks of ass.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Layla yeah


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Summer Rae, Big E Langston, Curt Axel, The Shield all getting pushed.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Duck Dynasty

The fuck is that?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla with that unrealistic weave. Girl.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

looks like AJ stayed at ringside for this match


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I want to see Daniel Bryan walk out on the match turning heel on kane and kofi


Might be a bit early for that but we'll see. Kofi getting good pop which is surprising. Maybe the 'E will try to keep all 6 of these men relevant.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

More Aj!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Nath, no fucking need..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> .....could it be Punk returning tonight.
> 
> either way theres no fucking way RAW ends with THE GENESIS OF MCGILLICUTTY. were getting 'something'


I agree, I think the real Paul Heyman guy comes out to jump HHH, could be Punk, but I am hoping for Ohno or even John Morrison


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> The Shield can afford a loss tonight. As long as they all win their rematches they will look strong.


The Shield have been built up strong enough where they can start taking a loss here and there without it hurting them whatsoever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ gives no fucks about this match!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yeahwhatokay said:


> i feel bad for the future if kids like you think this is funny


I don't think it "funny" as much as "True". HHH has booked his own success at the expense of wrestling for far too long. I'm sorry if you're a HHH mark, but enough is enough.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Layla!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SUP LAYLA? 
SUP AJ? *


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: Layla vs. A.J :mark:


:homer


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

At least they're giving a fraction of a fuck about the Diva division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaitlyn is annoying as fuck.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Be A Star moment.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait... isn't Kaitlyn the face? :cornette


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Don't be a bully be a star. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## yeahwhatokay (Jan 30, 2006)

how is kaitlyn cheered for doing that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kaitlyn was mean there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Layla with that unrealistic weave. Girl.


Yeah, like anyone looks at her hair


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kaitlyn had enough? She can dish it out but she can't take it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Big enough picutre? jesus fuck.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why does AJ get no entrance?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Smitson said:


> The Shield have been built up strong enough where they can start taking a loss here and there without it hurting them whatsoever.


Besides, according to WWE logic, since they're champions, they're supposed to lose all their matches.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I agree, I think the real Paul Heyman guy comes out to jump HHH, could be Punk, but I am hoping for Ohno or even John Morrison


It would make sense if Trips squashes him only for someone else to come out and attack him afterwards, not John Morrison though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls. AJ is starting to look like Melina in the face....

That isn't good.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Why would you ever have three champions lose the night after they win their championships why would anyone do that ever it's not the right thing to do don't do it












Can we discuss how happy I am that AJ is wrestling again?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:kobe4 :ass on Layla & AJ


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

So AJ was picking on Kaitlyn....sure...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Faces gonna Face :cena:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

hazuki said:


> Summer Rae, Big E Langston, Curt Axel, The Shield all getting pushed.


yeah, unfortunately


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

layla corpsing


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Tonight on raw! The Cena Ryback feud continues!

Sheamus wins!

Del Rio is #1 contender! What will he do next?

CURTIS AXEL debuts!

oh, and the shield pins Daniel Bryan...or what was that last week? or did the wwe make us pay $40 to see that? oh what the heck pin him again!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Kait calls AJ names, then when AJ gives her a taste of her own medicine, Kait jumps AJ from behind?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> Why does AJ get no entrance?


She was already out


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Download the app to watch people watching wrestling!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Bellas on The App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That dirty little AJ needs a spanking lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

homer:homer


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Mention the APP again you SOB! :vince3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bellas talking smack :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Yeah, like anyone looks at her hair


I do. I'm always checking the weaves. It's the cosmetologist in me.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Watch the WWE app to see the Bellas watching a match on tv.

I hate you.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buckley said:


> layla corpsing


Send for the man


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ & Layla in the ring at the same time.

FUCK YES.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ's attire is weird imo. Doesn't even look like wrestling attire. She needs to go back to this.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

AJ selling dem Layla kicks.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

They can wrestle all night if they wish. :datass


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Layla does it so much better than AJ. I'm "marking" out.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ selling like Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Layla, please just keep skipping.. Please?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ AJ holding on for dear life


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

THIS MATCH IS GIVING ME A BONER.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow that is a great submission by AJ
I like that


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

DAT ASS


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Layla squeezin dat ass :vince5


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

thats right Layla, spank AJ's ass to tap out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That match happened.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice move, AJ


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

AHHHHHHHHH that lucky Layla!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Tap that ass :mark:


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Tap dat ass!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Smack that ass Layla


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Layla slapped Aj Lee's flat ass


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Layla getting a quick grab at the end.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Layla tapping that ass.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice shot of Layla tapping AJ's ass. And AJ is enjoying it.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Layla grabbing a handfull of that ass after spanking it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The least they could have done was give Curtis a semi cool "gimmick" name...you know...like Mini Perfect lol

Btw....SPANK THAT AJ LEE ASS LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yeah, I stared.*


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Layla spanking AJ's booty..


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Layla tapping dat ass

:datass

AJ in the ring is awesome, let this chick fucking wrestle more, jeez.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

lol layla just trolled AJ's ass there.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Layla just did what I think most AJ fans have been dying to do... Hmph.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I do. I'm always checking the weaves. It's the cosmetologist in me.


Ok. (slowly walks away)


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Layla was tapping :datass


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Layla just squeezed her ass. I really saw that. I did.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Layla getting a hand full of A.J's ass


:homer


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*THAT ASS TAP. :mark: 

God dammit Layla.*


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Loved Layla spanking AJ.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Black Widow I like it, and having to tap out on the best ass in the WWE Yesssss


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:clap Yes, yes more, more AJ/Layla in sex, I mean, wrestling moves.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Layla slapping and squeezing Aj's ass.. :mark::mark:


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hottest tap-out ever?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Aj with that Ziggles selling...


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE commentary: all the fun of a Z-grade roast but without the attempts at comedic timing.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

If the result of that submission is you have to spank AJ's ass to tap out, PLEASE PUT ME IN THAT SUBMISSION! RIGHT NOW AJ!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sorry ladies that rat could out wreslte and pop both of you even with your famous sugar daddy


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> AJ & Layla in the ring at the same time.
> 
> FUCK YES.


What an amazing match, right?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:barkley2


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

layla grabbin' a handful huh


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty much Layla helped AJ get into that.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dat Submission :yum: is it wrong to want to be in Layla's position at that moment?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Layla spanking DAT ASS. Someone get that .gif


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Another shitty AJ match, full of poor fundamentals and even shittier transitions.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Randy Ohton.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We all know it'll be Randy Orton. DUH!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sensesfail said:


> thats right Layla, spank AJ's ass to tap out


Oh damn, I didn't even catch that. Some great gifs are coming from that move :clap


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

keep spanking her


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That great sportsmanship between those 2 divas. :lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

OTON. LOL


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

New gif in 3...2...1....


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Layla is Bi. Every match she is copping a feel. :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Randy Oaten?..lol at Cole.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Something sinful about that AJ Lee girl...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

"Randy Oaton" :cole3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Randy Oh-ton! 

Also, lol at Layla literally tapping AJ's ass.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> Dat Submission :yum is it wrong to want to be in Layla's position at that moment?


Not really.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the gifs from that match.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Damn AJ


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Layla tapping out on that ass, then squeezing it


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

GO RANDY OATON.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

People act as if they tap on her ass on purpose. :lol They have no choice when in that position.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Walrus! :lawler


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Layla is always feeling up the divas isn't she...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I voted khali cause fuck wwe


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vote for great khali, people!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Layla has been copping Diva feels for a good couple of years now in the ring. Where have y'all been?


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Layla slapped Aj Lee's flat ass


You don't know what a nice ass is if you think AJ has a flat ass.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Layla tapping that ass.


Damnit, quit posting, it's annoying that I can't give you anymore rep. :austin


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

vanboxmeer said:


> Another shitty AJ match, full of poor fundamentals and even shittier transitions.


Yeah those poor fundawhatever's and transisisisisss.... Layla spanked AJ so I'm sorry you cannot use words that are more than 2 syllable's for at least the next 10 minutes


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Randy Oaten?..lol at Cole. "Vintage OATEN!!"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Oh damn, I didn't even catch that. Some great gifs are coming from that move :clap


it was the hottest tap out in WWE history


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So is Layla legit bi or does she just likes molesting other women?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Incoming app swerve.

Great Kali up next


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Dirty Little AJ can wrestle pretty good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like I missed a good AJ match? :grande


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> People act as if they tap on her ass on purpose. :lol They have no choice when in that position.


you think that its not intentional?


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Yeah those poor fundawhatever's and transisisisisss.... Layla spanked AJ so I'm sorry you cannot use words that are more than 2 syllable's for at least the next 10 minutes


Losing hundreds of thousands of viewers with no crowd reaction every week. What a star.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ladbrokes advert 'download the app now' Just can't get away from it!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> People act as if they tap on her ass on purpose. :lol They have no choice when in that position.


she squeezed it tho


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*How I feel about "The Last of Us"...*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

voted Khali because fuck tonight


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

THE LAST OF US :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Voted for Khali. Where is The shield?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Layla has been copping Diva feels for a good couple of years now in the ring. Where have y'all been?


What's your take on this?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE apps, adverts featuring WWE apps and other adverts such as Ladbrokes apps.
FUCK OFF WITH APPS!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cyon said:


> So is Layla legit bi or does she just likes molesting other women?


A girl doesn't have to be bi to cop lady feels. We do it all the time for funsies.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

wtf guy getting raped by gorillas


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cm punk no longer on the tv ad for money in the bank here in Philly (he was a month ago)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zack Jobber


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Got Ladbrokes telling me to download there App now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rhodes I swear if you lose fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The fuck? Where did this match come from?!


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

Pretty good RAW so far. Can't wait to see the Shield wearing those titles, Axel vs HHH match and AJ's finisher is fantastic. If the Divas division got a complete revamp with only Kaitlyn, AJ and Naomi remaining on the roster and the NXT divas coming in it would turn into a fantastic and exciting division.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh wow. Different look for Zack Ryder. And still, no one gives a fuck.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Did we just have a double jobber entrance?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Whoa, double jobber entrance.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

A match is going on? The fuck :lmao

MATCH OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

And they were doing so well with the no jobber entrances :no:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

When did this match start?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao No fucks about this at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ZACH RYDER = PISS BREAK


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cody facing Ryder? fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Spy vs Spy, Jobber vs Jobber


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ya know your career is going nowhere when you're jobbing to Cody Rhodesth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A match just starts like that...ok.
Ok, WWE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chaos-In-Motion said:


> You don't know what a nice ass is if you think AJ has a flat ass.


Exactly.








:mark:


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow! just comeback right with a match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

:lmao they didnt even get a Jobber Entrance


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

#PutMeintheOctopusAJ


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Random match is random.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL TWO JOBBER ENTRNACES! I'VE SEEN IT ALL!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The Ladbrokes ad is worse than WWE promoting their app.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This is a good, solid match, and they started it DURING a commercial? It's like they're vaguely apologetic for being a wrestling show. 

I can't.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


> Whoa, double jobber entrance.


Catch to see their entrance on the WWE APP. Download it today. :cole3


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

CoverD said:


> *How I feel about "The Last of Us"...*


:lol that would be me


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Please beat the shitty gimmick out of him, Cody. Please. I'm begging you.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Amber B said:


> A girl doesn't have to be bi to cop lady feels. We do it all the time for funsies.


Oh you all do it for 'funsies', but when I do it, it's 'creepy'..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zack Ryder with this new hairstyle looks like a Jericho wannabe.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Lol at the "Let's go Ryder" chants. That ship has already sailed, boys.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't know if anyone caught it, but they actually said Curt Hennig and not Mr. Perfect.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

oh it's Zack Ryder VS Cody Rhodes... apparently


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

The app = higher up the roster than Ryder


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got to see Cody's entrance...

On the WWE App. :troll


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Oh my god. Gotta download dat app to see Ryback looking at a screen instead of watching the match myself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

dan the marino said:


> Did we just have a double jobber entrance?


Didn't you check out the app :cole3
:troll


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So download the app so you can see Rylack watching a screen with a stupid look on his face...Where do I sign? geez.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

See Cole, when you say LED board....that takes the intensity of that spot away. At least for me.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Fuck the fuckin' app!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wanna see entrances? There's a WWE App for that!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

As if Cody doesn't know that he has a mustache.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its sad to Zach Ryder still jobbing


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Man.. I don't like this Cody anymore.

His jackal-like gimmick when he won the IC Championship was awesome.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zack "Ryan Gosling" Ryder. They should give him the gimmick from Goslings character in Drive. :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Love how even if you don't have the app, they still force you to see what it's showing in the corner. :lmao


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Liked Layla grabbing Aj ass.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Zack Ryder with this new hairstyle looks like a Jericho wannabe.


Everyone in this company is a Jericho Wannabe.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This is literally a shit break instead of just a piss break, since the diva's match started.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Zack, what the fuck are you doing? Just land down and get pinned already.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> I don't know if anyone caught it, but they actually said Curt Hennig and not Mr. Perfect.


So?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

that was actually a good match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cody gets a win bitch!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Watch Ryback watch Ryder but will Ryder watch Ryback back? Let's go to the back with Ryback.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Are the commentators STILL making mustache jokes?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Cody Rhodes with a big win. Right, Cole. Right.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> A girl doesn't have to be bi to cop lady feels. We do it all the time for funsies.


*Buncha nasties!*


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

It must suck to be Zack Ryder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And that match just happened.

No it literally just happened.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

whatakick!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Great win by Rhodes, finally!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Atleast Cody is Above Zack Jobber


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank god he won. If Rhodes would have lost it


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

"Cody Rhodes with a big win."
How is beating Zack Ryder a big win?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what is the point of ryback coming out


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL "cody rhodes with a big win" :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cody Rhodes vs. Zack Ryder. Because we needed to fill time until Ryback killed someone.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ryback to destroy both jobbers?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryback's strut looks kinda fuckin cool.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Run bitches!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback lololol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So Ryback is now the 'beast incarnate'?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FEED ME WHORES! :ryback


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

The Beast Incarnate Ryback? Whaaaat?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kicking a jobber while he's down, I see.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The Beast Incarnate? I thought that was Lesnar's nickname


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

No more 'feed me more' in his entrance. Nice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just when you thought Ryder couldn't get anymore :buried


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback is the beast incarnate?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Team Rocket Grunt is here.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Zack Ryder's about to get buried. Again.*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"The Beast Incarnate" Ryback..... fpalm


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WJAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?

Ryder is getting buried twice in 5 minutes


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

and once again Zack pays for Cena's sins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just release Ryder already. This is sad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WWE always throwing around nicknames and re-using them. Beast incarnate is what they called Lesnar


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Please beat the shitty gimmick out of him, Cody. Please. I'm begging you.


And Cody's gimmick's better (it's all about his mustache)?

Ryder about to get buried by Ryback again.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Has ryback dropped the feed me more?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...WAIT?!?! 

Who is The Beast Incarnate?!?! Lesnar or Ryback?!?!?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well Feed me more is gone. Ryback rules now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ryder back


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*What's even the point in Zack Ryder anymore?*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Brock vs Ryback for the "Beast Incarnate" title :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

He just called Ryback "The Beast Incarnate"

Cole that's your line for Brock, is every musclebound dude gonna be known as the Beast now?

Fuck you cole :cole3


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Ryback beating up jobbers again. Way to go full circle, eh?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ryback to commit murder as promised.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

"Really? I'm getting buried again!?"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How many times has Ryder been :buried
Ryback should've attacked both guys.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

DO NOT FUCKING CALL RYBACK THE BEAST INCARNATE.

COLE, YOU ARE A FUCKING MORON.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> Love how even if you don't have the app, they still force you to see what it's showing in the corner. :lmao


It's like the WWE think there being nice to us by doing that

:vince Oh you don't have the app... well don't worry we'll show what's going on, on the app anyway that way you don't miss out 

oh hey Ryback


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

And not a single fuck given about the utter destruction of Ryder. I approve.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

You guys remember when Zack was over? Yeah, me too.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

I guess while Lesnar's off tv he's letting Ryback borrow his nickname


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*JUST FOR THE HELL OF IT!*


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

:cole3 Stop harassing that young man you big bully!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

FEED ME JOBBERS!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ryder getting what he deserves lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Damn they really must not like this bastard.

That's what happens when you hang with Cena and start slut shaming.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Goldberg Rulez!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> No more 'feed me more' in his entrance. Nice.


The theme is shit without it now, though.

I fucking love his powerbombs, though. :clap


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

That AJ/Layla groping session was so hot that it made me *fucking angry*.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

What a throw by Ryback!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Goldberg chants abound.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Am I the only one who enjoys watching Ryder get beat up?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Somebody stop this!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Where is the reaction from the crowd? :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Did Ryback just . . . ?

Huh?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Statement to Cena??? Look i can beat up half dead jobbers!?


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

poor ryder...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My goodness, they love to :buried the shit out of Ryder as much as possible, haha.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Beast Incarnate LOL maybe the crowd should start chanting Brock Lesnar instead of goldberg for Ryback


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So...WAIT?!?!
> 
> Who is The Beast Incarnate?!?! Lesnar or Ryback?!?!?


Simple. Lesnar and Ryback are the same person :vince2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*ZACH RYDER HAS GONE TO JOBBER HEAVEN...HOW CUTE* :clap

*"WWE: Zach Ryder has been released....we wish you the best in your endeavors"* :lmao


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

He's getting zero reaction from the crowd


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Even the music guy is like "All right, that's enough of this crap."


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

So last year Kane was whooping Ryder to get to Cena

Now Ryback is whooping Ryder to get to Cena

My God

:cena


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Put him int he ambulance!"


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

watts63 said:


> You guys remember when Zack was over? Yeah, me too.


*Oh he's over...all over the mat. :vince2*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welp atleast they wont have to call 911, The Ambulance is there already RYBACK RULES


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Smitson said:


> Am I the only one who enjoys watching Ryder get beat up?


It's the only reason I watch WWE anymore.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WWE always throwing around nicknames and re-using them. Beast incarnate is what they called Lesnar

and this my friends, is probably the last time we'll see Ryder on TV


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vince must really hate Ryder


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> "Really? I'm getting buried again!?"


Wow that gif actually made me feel bad...


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

What is the fucking point of this!?


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

I guess this is what Zack gets for trying to get over I guess


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WHERE IS CENA? :cena3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So who turned the ambulance round


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha! Random fan screaming "Ryback Rules"


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Cena in an ambulance match. Zack Ryder getting buried. Are they repeating storylines from last year now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Now playing: *Metallica - Some Kind of Monster*

Fits so perfectly. lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The fuck is this new version of Ryback's theme? :truth


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Nice of all the babyfaces to sit in the back and watch this happen.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> *ZACH RYDER HAS GONE TO JOBBER HEAVEN...HOW CUTE* :clap
> 
> *"WWE: Zach Ryder has been released....we wish you the best in your endeavors"* :lmao


:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wish he could do that to Cena.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ryback is such a nice guy. Bring Ryder into an ambulance.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Future endeavored.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Who is driving that ambulance?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryder had some nerve working overtime to get himself over. Vince made sure he paid.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> *ZACH RYDER HAS GONE TO JOBBER HEAVEN...HOW CUTE* :clap
> 
> *"WWE: Zach Ryder has been released....we wish you the best in your endeavors"* :lmao


:lol I can see this actually happening to. 

OMG Tazz, What's Jack Ryder doing in the Impact Zone!?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

That driver is a pretty Damn good reverser

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

They just had the feed me more theme and shirt at the beginning of the show didn't they? They kind of needed to do it because it isn't his catchphrase any more but mid show? Weird


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Ryback is supposed to be the top heel right now, and fans don't even give a fuck. Time to send him back to NXT.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol I remember when Ryback did the exact same thing to Brad Maddox 7 months ago.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Holla...if ya hear me :steiner2


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I bet Vince is driving that ambulance


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Inb4 Steiner actually comes out here and mesmerizes the freaks out there.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you and I could be friends (Y)


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I honestly don't think Ryder really deserved that


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i thought at first when Ryback was carrying Ryder, i thought he was going to do a repeat of what he did at Extreme Rules on the stage?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would the ambulance drive away they're not going to the hospital this is stupid


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

message sent 

:ryback 

I can't :Archer2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

msi360-20 said:


> How many times has Ryder been :buried
> Ryback should've attacked both guys.


But why Cody?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ryder quit man. It's not worth it anymore.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Good guy Ryback. He'll kick your ass then send you to the hospital.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Murph said:


> Nice of all the babyfaces to sit in the back and watch this happen.


Agreed.

No need to have entertaining ass-whoopins interrupted.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Holla if you hear me,,,,I wish Scott Stiener returns lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Odd as it is, this actually builds Ryback's credibility and gives the audience something to associate his character with. He's being booked outside of generic, non talking monster heel #2975.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WHERE IS CENA? :cena3


Kissing Ryder's girl Eve

:cena4


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

''The Symbolic end of Ryder'' that segment was great.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Ryder is finally getting released.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

Who needs the Shield? Ryback has the EMTs.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Ryback..YEAH I DID IT..I BEAT A JOBBER..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Ryder getting his ASS WHOOPED like a little bitch > WWE APP*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And now Ryder gets taken away in Rybergs rape machine.*


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME! :steiner2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"History will not write about Zack Ryder."

No shit JBL.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ryback is getting A Del Rio like reaction


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ryder 

He doesn't deserve this.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> :lol I can see this actually happening to.
> 
> OMG Tazz, What's Jack Ryder doing in the Impact Zone!?


Jack Rider.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> I think you and I could be friends (Y)


Lets! I'll message you. :vince


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Ryback burying that young man then ensuring he makes it to hospital. What a nice guy.

Face turn?

:cole3


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

so ryder got kayfabe injured again! lmao 

buried... so.. so deep.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

:mark: The Shield is next! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> I bet Vince is driving that *ambulance*


McMahonbulance :vince5


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> WHERE IS CENA? :cena3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Odd as it is, this actually builds Ryback's credibility and gives the audience something to associate his character with. He's being booked outside of generic, non talking monster heel #2975.


bout time :mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

God Ryback is a waste of a roster spot...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd laugh my ass off if after that Ryder tweeted about getting released.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I hope Payback is Ryder comes out with a chair and smashing everyone. Now that's some payback


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I can hear Ryder doing a Dave..YOU'RE SUPPOSE TO BE MY FRIEND


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Ryback is getting A Del Rio like reaction


Somebody shouted " Fuck off" ?


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

TheDeadMan86 said:


> Now playing: *Metallica - Some Kind of Monster*
> 
> Fits so perfectly. lol


You should know better than to play St. Anger.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> "History will not write about Zack Ryder."
> 
> No shit JBL.


He'll be in the chapter titled "Emperor McMahon's Pointless Vindictiveness"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


Hoeski


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryder's greatest fear : Ambulances.

I'm sure his wheelchair is still around somewhere, seems like he could use it.

Just stay away from Kane, he's in a bad mood.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

TehJerichoFan said:


>


It's crazy how far he's fallen since teaming with Cena.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cyon said:


> I'd laugh my ass off if after that Ryder tweeted about getting released.


Off screen Heel turn and run in at Payback.

Ryder/Ryback feud incoming..


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TheResurrection said:


> Who is driving that ambulance?


Rikishi. :rock


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:cena2


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

This is all just a set up for Wrestlemania XXX when Zack Ryder has his redemption beating Cena in the main event for the WWE title and has a live sex celebration with Eve. Clever booking.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Huganomics said:


> Rikishi. :rock


"I Did It For Da Rock"


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Shield is next














No ****


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> It's crazy how far he's fallen since teaming with Cena.


'cause everything Cena touches turns to shit.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Colonel_Slapnuts said:


> Holla...if ya hear me :steiner2


No Sympy for Ryder! :steiner2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ryder vs. Vince at payback would be the storyline that would make the most sense sadly.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince must really hate Ryder :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD BITCHES!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*RYDER: "GUYS JUST PLEASE FUCKING RELEASE MY PATHETIC ASS"* lol


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The Shield :mark:


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Time to believe.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for the Shield!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

A "black" day?

RACIST


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

TEAM SIERRA


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SO MUCH GOLD.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*IT'S TIME








*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Who can make more panties drop, Ambrose or Orton?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Look at that gold! And the ugly bronze gladiator belts.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: ALL GOLD EVERYTHING :ambrose :rollins :reigns


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Believe in the Shield!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I enjoy Seth's enthusiasm


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Kings.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

FINALLY...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> SHIELD BITCHES!!!


NAM SAYIN!?!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

What's up with Ambrose's white shirt. Just being contrarian?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wheres the pop?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Shield!!!! :mark:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Now that the Shield has championships...maybe the WWE will actually put them into some real feuds.

Not just a mix and match of 6-man tag teams.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck yea he grabbed a mic!!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dean ambrose promo!!!!!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

PROMO TIME.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

All these titles and none of them are actually gold. You got, copper, red, white & blue.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*I think this is the most relevant the US Title has been in ages.*


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

They got less of reaction then Del Rio


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Speak my prophet, speak! :ambrose


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cena ruined Ryder. Like the 12 time champ needed a fuckin' rub from an over U.S. champ!

:cena5


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Give Ambrose the mic for the next hour and I'll be good.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

here's Brian Pillman


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ambrose reminds me of a squirrel. It always looks like food stuffed away in his cheeks.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

What happened to the idiots that whined when Cena broke the streak last week?

WAHHHH THE SHIELD IS RUINED

morons.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Another shitty AJ match, full of poor fundamentals and even shittier transitions.


You don't get that positive reinforcement of your out of left field bombs you like to drop, that you used to get.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The Shield as champions...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Fucking go home lawler


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

#PTS can either mean Praise the Sun or Praise the Shield :

Glad im home to witness this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Preach Ambrose Preach


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose owning on the mic, per usual.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shield taking credit for Rock's injury, lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean Ambrose. Representing America. Gutting a homeless man for the next meth fix.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ambrose looks like a greaser out of The Outsiders.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Dear Ryback: How to build some cheap heat with the AA/IWC folks. 

Next time you hear those Goldberg chants. Do encourage them to make it as loud as possible. Then get on the mic and badmouth Goldberg to the best extent of your ability. Which of course would only work if Goldberg would return for the feud.

But hey. It's a thought. Still a good way to utilize those lingering asshats that still chant it.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Preach Ambrose!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL WTF Random Rock reference.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh man, Ambrose is so fucking awesome!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Uh, did they go back in time and rewrite history?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

ambrose doing his italian gangster impression


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ambrose... Lord I'm about to breakout into a seizure. Dirty Dean, take my dirty ass with you.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I want to rub my face all over the swift arms of justice.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

No Dean, it was the Ref...


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

Could listen to you all day Dean


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ambrose hiding a bald spot?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Goddamn the US belt is gorgeous.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Just this for the rest of the show please.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stop booing you ingrates


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

I think Ambrose just got out of the shower..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

We still have Hogan's Heroes Brother!!!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL poor Reigns, he looks like he doesn't wanna talk.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

TYLER BLACK

IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

JFK..yeah it was the Shield too


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

ambrose is not that great on the mic


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Keep talking Ambrose.. Keep fucking talking!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

No "WHAT's" for the Shield promo. Respect!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Uh, did they go back in time and rewrite history?


Totally, classic heel exaggerating the truth


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose is so retro. He's going to comb his hair with a pocket knife any second now.



Then stab you with it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This guy is like a cross of Punk/Benoit the way he looks i mean lol


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

CoverD said:


> God Ryback is a waste of a roster spot...


Nope.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nobody respects a mannytail


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So the shield is taking credit for the last 3-4 months of fuckery? Great thanks for the oh so entertaining wrestling


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

These guys can really cut a promo, especially Ambrose. 
Take notes Curt Axle.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Still have no idea what justice has to do with anything...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

AND YOU KNOW WHO DROVE THOSE PLANES IN 2001? THE SHIELD DID THAT


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Uh, did they go back in time and rewrite history?


Believe! 
:ambrose :reigns :rollins


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

And the future is bright baby!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Scary.........or sexy?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Is 3mb going to come out? Lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

God I fucking love this stable. This is THEIR time. They deserve this moment. Great promo so far. :mark:

"This is just the beginning."


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Don't get all the fapping over Ambrose on the mic...like at all


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns the most over tbh


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn right it's just the beginning. Shield has a great future ahead of them. FUTURE MAIN EVENTERS.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is so damn good on the mic


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The "WHAT" chants lol :lol:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Rollins' voice sounds deeper. I thought it was Dean speaking for a second.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean ambrose is Money, put the WWE title on him now


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LMAO ROLLINS "YOU GOT NO CHOICE BUT TO BELIEVE IN US"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Believe in the shield!


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Rollins was most impressive for that promo. Very good delivery.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Awesome from Ambrose, in fact all three guys did a good job.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Daniel Bryan heel turn and join the shield and i cum.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ambrose just got scared like shit over the fire pyro. :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:clap Decent promo


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I really hope the constant reference to the Shield owning the yard means an Undertaker American badass return or something but I know he is far too old for that


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok time to let Bryan go full on hardcore american dragon on the shield.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Scary that this is just the beginning? Not at all chaps, I'm very happy that this is just the beginning


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Kingston Jobber entrance. HAHA


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

The only Kofi mark <----:mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

ROLLINS

REIGNS

AMBROSE

ROADHOUSE


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

worthless belts......


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Still have no idea what justice has to do with anything...


Not a god damn thing. 

Straight corny.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> AND YOU KNOW WHO DROVE THOSE PLANES IN 2001? THE SHIELD DID THAT


lame


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!


YA KNO!?!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

donalder said:


> Daniel Bryan heel turn and join the shield and i cum.


So basically:


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i just want RVD to show up, please?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> LOL poor Reigns, he looks like he doesn't wanna talk.


He reminds me of that retarded kryptonian from superman II


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rollins has definitely improved on the mic since his debut back in november, he's impressed me the most recently


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

legendfan97 said:


> worthless belts......


Shield gonna bring back some respectability to those straps


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

If the shield only knew how many people blindly cheered them on the interwebz


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

Crowd gave a rat's ass about them and I can't even blame them.

Three great wrestlers, but the Shield storyline (or whatever it is) is bland as hell. Justice? WHAT?!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Who knows what else The Shield has done...


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

THE FIRE OF JUSTICE IS BURNING BRIGHT AND WE ARE THE FLAMES!


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> AND YOU KNOW WHO DROVE THOSE PLANES IN 2001? THE SHIELD DID THAT


What an idiotic post.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Kingston Jobber entrance. HAHA


i'm guessing you're watching on the App huh?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Tonight needs to end with the Shield taking out Hotel Hotel Hotel.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kofi Kingston must be licking his lips seeing all those midcard titles in one place.*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

"IT'S STILL REAL TO ME" :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> I really hope the constant reference to the Shield owning the yard means an Undertaker American badass return or something but I know he is far too old for that












U WOT M8? This is him in 2013.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


>


*Raises right hand*

I Believe in the Shield. The Almighty Shield of Injustice


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

The Usos cutting a promo on the SHIELD via the WWE App, challenging for the Tag Titles.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Ambrose vs. Punk on the mic could go on all night and be pure gold for all three hours i swear.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

abrown0718 said:


> Don't get all the fapping over Ambrose on the mic...like at all


Don't get how you don't get it


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bowlen said:


> Crowd gave a rat's ass about them and I can't even blame them.
> 
> Three great wrestlers, but the Shield storyline (or whatever it is) is bland as hell. Justice? WHAT?!


They were getting boos, or you were ignoring that


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

LOOK AT THEIR CORNER. LOOK AT THOSE FLAWLESS SASSY BITCHES.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Shield gonna bring back some respectability to those straps


its too late.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kofi taking the pin here he got the jobber intro


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Tonight needs to end with the Shield taking out Hotel Hotel Hotel.


We could only dream.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

kennedy=god said:


> AND YOU KNOW WHO DROVE THOSE PLANES IN 2001? THE SHIELD DID THAT


I don't understand? Is it a joke that failed or are you just an idiot?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> I want to rub my face all over the swift arms of justice.


Oh... you sure you're not referring to other parts of the body? Preferably between the legs? :ambrose2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Rollins talkin' shit on the ring apron.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> The Usos cutting a promo on the SHIELD via the WWE App, challenging for the Tag Titles.


And not a single shit was given


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Kofi looks like a starved out blue cow in those trunks.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Punter said:


> "IT'S STILL REAL TO ME" :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Deptford said:


> Ambrose vs. Punk on the mic could go on all night and be pure gold for all three hours i swear.


Exactly, Punk Vs Ambrose feud needs to happen one day.

Make it for the WWE title & I'll fap to it :mark:

:lmao


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

look at ambrose with the white t-shirt trying to be like deuce n domino. stop it man, you're not that cool.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

kennedy=god said:


> AND YOU KNOW WHO DROVE THOSE PLANES IN 2001? THE SHIELD DID THAT


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh... you sure you're not referring to other parts of the body? Preferably between the legs? :ambrose2


The Wang of Injustice?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> Oh... you sure not other parts of the body? Preferably between the legs? :ambrose2


The arms first. Because reasons.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kofi rocking the Ben and Jerry's gear


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Why turn :dazzler heel when hes so godamn over?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

I miss the Jerry Lawler that called Goldust a 'flaming ***'


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs. Dean Ambrose for the US title, please :mark:

If I was booking, that is. :lol


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL "I AM NOT THE WEAK LINK."


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

hazuki said:


> They were getting boos, or you were ignoring that


A few towards the end. They are not over with the marks anymore. Live with it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Vulnerability....Cole can't say it! lol.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> The arms first. Because reasons.


You into choking??


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


>


dat face :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at JBL making fun of Cole for saying Dean Ambruce last night


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

lol first thing we come back to is "Cmon Kofi. You're better than this!" You're pathetic!" 
I love how ambrose is all in Kofi's face and taunts him endlessly for no real reason and Kofi never knows what to do.

"WHY DO YOU WANT ME HURT ME?  IDK WHAT I DID TO YOU!?"


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

kennedy=god said:


> AND YOU KNOW WHO DROVE THOSE PLANES IN 2001? THE SHIELD DID THAT


fpalm *That joke's bad, and you should feel bad.*


----------



## BigPimplePop (May 21, 2013)

You pay for ppvs? Why


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Tim Legend said:


> Why turn :dazzler heel when hes so godamn over?


:vince5 Exactly!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Ambrose vs Daniel Bryan is a future main event


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jesus they're spending way too much time together.
Their screams are sounding the same...that's kinda hot. What?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> And not a single shit was given


Promo actually wasn't bad, they ended it with "You can believe in the USOS, OOOH!"

Good shit. :kanye


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HOLY SHIT, DEM AGGRESSIVE KICKS! :mark:

Did JBL just say "Dean Ambroose"?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What the fuck is wrong with Cole?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Actually, serious question, is HHH having a match because Cena isn't here? Where is my hero? :cena3


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't say vulnerability?

You know what to download


----------



## saucery (Apr 2, 2012)

vulnerab..mcgillicutty?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

King its not daniel bryant its bryan


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Jesus they're spending way too much time together.
> Their screams are sounding the same...that's kinda hot. What?


You know they've been practicing.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> HOLY SHIT, DEM AGGRESSIVE KICKS! :mark:
> 
> Did JBL just say "Dean Ambroose"?


Yeah, he was saying that to mock Cole for accidentally saying 'Randy Oton' instead of 'Randy Orton' 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

BigPimplePop said:


> You pay for ppvs? Why


Agreed. My stream was completely fine last night.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan better not turn heel, he is way too over. He needs to be pushed as a face.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

dafuq is up with kofi's attire, looks weird in light blue


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> Ambrose vs Daniel Bryan is a future main event


If a few people get injured maybe..


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

JBL: The measure of an athlete is how he responds to defeat

*FLASHBACK TO WRESTLEMANIA 25, JBL JUST LOST THE IC TITLE TO REY MYSTERIO*

JBL: I quit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambuce, Ohton and vulnera..vunerality..vulnerability.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> What the fuck is wrong with Cole?


:cole3 I'm just so excited to be able to vote on who I want to face Jack Swagger on the WWE app!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DB's hair reminds me of Regal's.

"KOFI, GOING AIRBOURNE!" Oh, the irony. Reminds me of some screw-up idiot who hasn't been seen since 2011... Moving on.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kofi "Migrant Worker" "The Wildcrap" Kingston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Actually, serious question, is HHH having a match because Cena isn't here? Where is my hero? :cena3


WHOSE SIDE IS HE ON, OMG Cena is a Heyman guy, heel turn!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Seriously, I can't wait to play with the Shield in WWE 14 :mark:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know if you know this but that's the Shields yard


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Michael Cole can't pronounce half the rosters' name right, but he can say one of those Jonas brothers name with ease and way mor excitement.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is pretty even when sulking.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

ERM..."The Shield didn't embellish any of that"...lolwtf. The thing about the Rock was not true, haha


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Seriously, I can't wait to play with the Shield in WWE 14 :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted for The Great Khali to face Jack Swagger :vince2


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Just let Bryan and Rollins get in their for 30 minutes and call it a night..


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Seriously, I can't wait to play with the Shield in WWE 14 :mark:


You'll probably be better off just hoping they're in WWE 2K15. 14 is pretty much guaranteed to be a waste of money.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> If a few people get injured maybe..


A man can dream!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Brown Horatio said:


> dafuq is up with kofi's attire, looks weird in light blue


I'm not surprised by any of his attire anymore. They're the worst in the E. Whoever designs them must be on acid when they do it.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

JBLs dick sucking of the shield actaully gets annoying sometimes


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dean, that submission looks like a vigorous backrub. Stop it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Planting them ego seeds.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Seriously, I can't wait to play with the Shield in WWE 14 :mark:


Me too, man! :mark: I really hope they don't fuck up the models and make them look legit and add in some additional attires (including Ambrose's new wrist tape & white shirt)

Dat submission from Ambrose. :mark: Fucking awesome.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> :cole3 I'm just so excited to be able to vote on who I want to face Jack Swagger on the WWE app!


*I did hear it's the new way to watch television. :vince5

Did king just call sucsess a bad thing?*


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

match needs more Bryan


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The Shield are fucking awesome.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

A tag team match that makes logical sense? Shit. That's a first.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Jeez now Jerry can't talk..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So they can't say Mr. Perfect.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> JBLs dick sucking of the shield actaully gets annoying sometimes


He may as well put on the SWAT uniform and make his entrance through the crowd.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> JBLs dick sucking of the shield actaully gets annoying sometimes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pretty good match so far.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> match needs more Bryan


You don't like DA WILD CAT?

& OMG, Seth PLANTED Kofi :mark: That looked awesome


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kofi got a tattoo? When?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Asenath said:


> The arms first. Because reasons.


I see you.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Watch and see the Shield lose this match...:side:


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> I'm not surprised by any of his attire anymore. They're the worst in the E. Whoever designs them must be on acid when they do it.


I didn't mind his Riddler trunks. It had nothing to do with Kofi, but I do like The Riddler. See Kofi's just trying to connect with DC comic fans.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

are they in Missouri or Canada tonight


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rollins is a wild motherfucker.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> A tag team match that makes logical sense? Shit. That's a first.


What do you mean? Seems no more "logical" than every other "take a couple of feuds, separate the heels/faces, tag team match playa."


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm just gonna come out and say it and fuck the consequences

Seth Rollins does have a cute little ass


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that's right Rollins, mock Kofi's stupid taunt


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the day Rollins pulls out the buckle bomb Adavara Kadavara combo on WWE TV.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> Me too, man! :mark: I really hope they don't fuck up the models and make them look legit and add in some additional attires (including Ambrose's new wrist tape & white shirt)
> 
> Dat submission from Ambrose. :mark: Fucking awesome.


:mark: OMG MAN I WISH 2K WOULD RELEASE DLC FOR THEM RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Watch Daniel Bryan eat the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is fucking hot for Bryan.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

How over is Bryan...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Holy shit that clothesline


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan on fire bitches!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dat' clothesline!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *I did hear it's the new way to watch television. :vince5*


Vince will buy out all the cable companies, and come up with an all new revolutionary interactive upgraded WWE APP that will connect to the TV. :vince2 :cole3


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Rollins with dat selling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB FUCKING SNAPPED :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

:mark: :mark: BRYAN WOOO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I just want DB to build me a log cabin


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Rollins can sell pretty damn good


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Mocking Kofi :datass

HOLY SHIT IM GETTING SO HYPED RIGHT NOW :mark: Daniel makes this match so fucking exciting. Him + Seth rn :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The only person I can ever tolerate being in the Shield, even if I don't want another member in it, is Sami Callihan. Just because his little ass in swat gear, sounding like a gremlin and telling people to fuck their head would be an acid dream come true.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

D Bry going badass


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Bryan is going bananas! He could be the face of the company if they let him.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

They couldn't turn him heel if they wanted to


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Waiting for the Bryan/Rollins wet dream match.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is why Bryan needs to be a top face. Heel turn would be fucking stupid.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Rollins can fucking sell boy, God damn


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

that was one hell of a clothesline that D-Bryan gave to Rollins


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

goat


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Can it be? An actual watchable and entertaining Raw tonight?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone who claims bryan is not over needs to listen to the crowd


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Left after the Axel segment. What'd I miss.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

King is dying a slow death out there.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

"Very strange individual" hahahah.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kane to turn?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rollins is really, really good inside the ring.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That crowd is on fire for Bryan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So everyone has voices in their head like Randy Orton?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Bryan is definitely going Heel, folks. He'll retain his following of course but they're definitely foreshadowing a Heel turn, we saw the same things with Ryback, Jericho, etc.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That's the beauty of Bryan. No matter what match he's in, by the time it's almost over the fans are into it.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This match is fantastic so far.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> Can it be? An actual watchable and entertaining Raw tonight?


Is it snowing outside?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it and fuck the consequences
> 
> Seth Rollins does have a cute little ass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is fucking amazing :yes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is the best worker and best seller in the Shield. Period.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vintage WWE App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its good to see this match is going longer than 5 mins with alll the talent involved


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

D Bry is wrestling like one pissed off man...I love it


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

nothing happens in a match during a commercial break, and stop trying to shove that stupid app down our throats Cole


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Kofi's that 6th wheel that nobody cares about :lmao


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

"WWE App" :cole3


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

"download the almighty wwe app" :vince5


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

is it just me or is daniel bryan just fucking absurdly over holy shit lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Alright WWE you win! I'll download the fucking App


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Bryan is looking fucking amazing tonight.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

This match is pretty entertaining. Make sure you download the WWE App so you don't miss the action during the commercial break. :cole3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Awesome match, ngl.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

wrestle_champion said:


> Can it be? An actual watchable and entertaining Raw tonight?


And without Cena at that.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Download the app get one free


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

FUCK THE APP!!!! BURN IN HELL COLE!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Waiting for the Bryan/Rollins wet dream match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


That gif will never get old.
:lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dr.Boo said:


> Is it snowing outside?


No, there's no snow in California. :lol


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

WWE App :cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3:cole3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Download the app to watch a 2 minute headlock :vince2


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

KANE TO UNMASK?


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

D bryan is so sick :mark:

Stupid commercials :heyman


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Osize10 said:


> D Bry is wrestling like one pissed off man...I love it


Is that you in your avatar?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THE WWE APP. THE WAVE OF NEXT GENERATION FUTURE TECHNOLOGY. :vince3


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Lawler is the one hearing voices in his head.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> FUCK THE APP!!!! BURN IN HELL COLE!!!


The App talk makes me want to shoot a monkey out of a tree









See!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So what's going on at the WWE App, guys? :cole3


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm currently catching all the action you can't see on live tv on my WWE App! :cole3


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Long ass match


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

in all honestly...raw could just never come back on after this commercial and D Bry would have satisfied all my wrestling needs


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

This is an exceptionally good match. Crowd has been really great tonight.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

danny_boy said:


> I'm just gonna come out and say it and fuck the consequences
> 
> Seth Rollins does have a cute little ass


Cause it's true and repped!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sitting here watching the match, via the WWE App without a break.

You mad, brah? :vince


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> is it just me or is daniel bryan just fucking absurdly over holy shit lol


It is not just you.

Kane v. Reigns on the app. It is the perfect big man hoss beating.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

AmWolves10 said:


> I think Lawler is the one hearing voices in his head.


*All of them under age females.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

I can tell you this...you have never heard the crowd go nuts for CM Punk as a face during a hot tag sequence like they just went for Daniel Bryan. That was str8 up Bryan support over all of the bullshit and reasoning for the match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Didn't WWE use their website the exact same way they're using the app in 2006? And didn't that fail miserably?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Does anyone here actually have the app?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

"If you want exclusive content, make sure you download the WWE App right now! And if you want even more exclusive content, go ahead and download the WWE App App!"

:cole3 :vince5


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

virus21 said:


> The App talk makes me want to shoot a monkey out of a tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

virus21 said:


> The App talk makes me want to shoot a monkey out of a tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're horrible human being, but the WWE App made you this way so I understand lol


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So everyone has voices in their head like Randy Orton?


Im beginning to legit think Cole only has like 10 sentences he can actually say ever and just uses those to communicate his thoughts. 

"Bryan made an amateur mistake right there!" turns into "Umm, Daniel must;ve heard some umm voices that umm made him do that hmm right there. hmm those weren't smart voices umm."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

From Bryan/Rollins to Kofi/Reigns. I hate WWE ad breaks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Fandango said:


> Does anyone here actually have the app?


HELL YA.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ambrose is so old school. Guy is awesome :ambrose


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *All of them under age females.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Alright WWE you win! I'll download the fucking App


Credit where credit is due, the video quality is pretty good even on my Ipod touch


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose with those classic heel tactics


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Download The App= 3 Hours Commercial Free Raw :vince2 You should be Happy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Asenath said:


>


Part three then since the first one was at an ROH ppv, can't remember the name right now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fandango said:


> Does anyone here actually have the app?


I do. :$

I only got it because I was over a friend's house and trying to order some tickets back in February. I've never really done the Raw Active stuff, although I've checked it out.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Great match


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

BRYAN! BRYAN! BRYAN!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Bryan's intensity is fucking scrary.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan going like a fucking madman!!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

True story: I downloaded the WWE app a while back but then The Rock sang that stupid song to Vickie Guerrero (You Look Wonderful Tonight parody) and got me so disgusted that I turned Raw off and decided to give up on WWE forever and deleted the app. I was a fan again probably just a little over 24 hours later but I never re-downloaded the app.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

That baseball slide to the head had to hurt


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Always loved corner power-bombs.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins and Bryan need a singles match on PPV, 30 minutes.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Corner Powerbomb

Somewhere in Japan Kobashi is giving his :clap


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Match of the night


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I swear I thought Rollins threw Bryan over the rope :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Buckle Bomb?

Pants are tight.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> Alright WWE you win! I'll download the fucking App


:vince5 Steph! Linda! Hunter! It's working! IT'S WOOOOOORKING!!!


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw a Rollins buckle bomb on wwe tv. I can die happy now.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That Rollins intensity, I finally really saw it, and it was good.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Rollins has some beak on him.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

This match is great!!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

D-Bryan is on fire tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like bosses. Like fucking bosses.
God bless Rollin's gf for bleaching his hair properly.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Bryan is literally the perfect wrestler.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

this match is good. well besides the wildcrap

lol at JBL creaming himself over a clothesline again


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *All of them under age females.*


:lawler


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Great match so far


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This RAW crowd is getting to see a nice match


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Like bosses. Like fucking bosses.
> God bless Rollin's gf for bleaching his hair properly.


Does it look moisturized better to you? Because it was crispy and driving me crazy, and now it looks less scarecrow-ish.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins is a fabulous troll. Damn.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Rollins: YOU ARE THE WEAK LINK!!!


Coming from the guy who was steamrolled by Ryback like 3 times?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shield really is the goods


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wwe needs to take notes on how a match should flow from this match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins and Bryan need a singles match on PPV, 30 minutes.


Fuck that

60 minute Iron Man Match BOOK IT!!!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

checkcola said:


> This RAW crowd is getting a to see a nice match


And they give a shit too.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

They're actually making me believe Bryan won't get pinned tonight....keep my hopes low, keep my hopes low


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Dean vs DB is :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The match hasn't even ended and it's the MOTN, far and away.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kane is about to beat the shit outta D-Bry.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Rollins is a fabulous troll. Damn.


Future WWE Champion there.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

God bless the Shield.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Goddamn this match is good. The Shield know how to fucking deliver.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kofi Kingston hasnt hit that jump in the corner for about 6 months now.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane and Kofi are so not needed.

This match is fabulous.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

women discussing mens hair health and fashion in this thread


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really glad I tuned into raw this week

The Shield gives me hope for the future


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Kane and Kofi are so not needed.
> 
> This match is fabulous.


LOL D Bry vs the Shield is gold


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

D-bry trending!


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

DANIEL BRYAN IS THE FOURTH MAN


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> Corner Powerbomb
> 
> Somewhere in Japan Kobashi is giving his :clap


While next to no fucks are given in America who Kobashi is. :kanye


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Ambrose sells like a boss


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, am I watching a gay porno?


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Rollins trash talk while in the corner is awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rollins sounds like Stephanie pre testosterone. 

And I still would.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose with that psychological warfare


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Daniel trending? WWE TITLE PLZ :clap:clap:clap


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Rollins has that Eric Young 50 pack of cigarettes voice


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's the best collapse I've ever seen.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tag in Kane, Fuck Kofi


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dean Ambrose vs. Daniel Bryan for the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania 30. :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Ambrose's trash talking the ring is so awesome.*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This match is fucking awesome.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, I love the sheild heeling it up with the trash talking and DB is really a special talent


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just leave Rollins and Bryan in there.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the way they are taunting Bryan. Fucking great.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Ambrose's facial expressions. Oh god...... loosing it. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait. The members of the Shield are calling Daniel the weak link. 

It is almost as if they saw that backstage segment from earlier. BUT HOW CAN THAT BE?!?!?! Nobody ever knows about those magic camera segments outside of the audience and the commentators!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ambrose with that goat-tier selling.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The crowd woke up.

This match OWNS.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This is one fucking fantastic match.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Kane cleaning house :mark:


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

This match is fucking good


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

damn what a match


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> women discussing mens hair health and fashion in this thread


Look, bitch. Y'all got AJ getting spanked. We get this.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is a fucking match right here!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

KOFI :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

GOT DAMN.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is an awesome match!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Match is crazy.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

The BEST IN THE BUSINESS D BRYAN! He can't be STOPPED!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great spot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

EVERYONE GOING HAM.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HOLY FUCK.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Even Kane is amped! WOW this match is sweet! FINALLY.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Man, this match :clap


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Wanna bet D.bryan takes the pin again


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kofi killin' it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Suicide in Stereo!


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Holy shit this is a great match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I caught the holy spirit from this match :mark:


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

These guys all look like they are having fun. Congrats to all


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Rollins sounds like Stephanie pre testosterone.
> 
> And I still would.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

The crowd is erupting


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL they are gonna keep the Shield undefeated. I love it


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Come on Reigns! SPEAR!!!


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

4* Match minimum at this point!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Best match Raw has had in a while. :clap


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Quality match! :mark: Still love Kane after all these years


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Wait, am I watching a gay porno?


What a tease. :ambrose2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This match is great.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SPEAR!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

When was the last time anyone was invested into six man tags before The Shield came?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great match.

End Raw now.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Shield with dat heat.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SHIELD WINS IT!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

GORE GORE GORE!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

and Kane gets pinned


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT MUTHAFUCKIN' SPEAR!!!!!*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Reigns' spear is fucking amazing.*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

How many times has Kane gotten spear'd by now? seriously?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

OMG WHAT WAS THAT!

SPEAR. THAT TOP ROPE THING. 

Everything was Ambrolleigns, and nothing hurt.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Daniel Bryan didn't take the pin!? :mark:


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Ambrose's trash talking makes a match feel like an action movie. I love it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Jesus. What a match.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesomeawesome match


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

that spear was beautiful!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sheild are by far the best thing WWE has.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Love how Kane got pinned to show that Bryan wasn't the weak link.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Amazing match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

one of the best raw matches of the year
italso seems like reigns picks up a lot of the big wins


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

How's everyone enjoying RAW this week? Figured I'd pop in and check out at least a little bit of the third hour this week.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fucking match!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking bosses.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Holy fucking PPV worthy match!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

5* Match


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!!!!!!!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Great match & yes we know JBL, it's their fucking yard!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great fucking tv match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

is rollins a smoker?

also wutta match, even kofi impressed me and i never thought id say that im a kofi hater

amazing efforts


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Fantastic match damn, should have matches like this every week


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Believe in the SHIELD!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

YASSSSS!!! BELIEVE BITCHES!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

MOTY candidate.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I tell you, if Kofi/Kane/DB have managed to win that match, the roof would have blown off of that place.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:datass


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> women discussing mens hair health and fashion in this thread


:lol ikr


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

EXCELLENT MATCH!!! :mark: :mark: Better than the PPV.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

These guys are such good heels, the subtle shit talking they do - man. I mean, jeez. :mark:


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

Great match but another "WTF, Why?" ending.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Kane's about to go mad, Kofi better run


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck everything else.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

The hounds defend their yard 

:reigns 
:rollins 
:ambrose2


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> I caught the holy spirit from this match :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Fantastic match from all 6 guys. They should all be proud of that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome match


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> How's everyone enjoying RAW this week? Figured I'd pop in and check out at least a little bit of the third hour this week.


It's been really good tonight. At least for me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome match there. Double suicide dive was a cool spot


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> :datass


so much of this


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So are we going to get some more D Bry character development?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> LOL they are gonna keep the Shield undefeated. I love it


They technically already lost


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can just end the show now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan and Rollins are the two best things in WWE today.

They gotta keep Bryan as an intense MF'er. Way better than that comedy BS.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you WWE


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, that was MOTN so far.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

I remember Chris Jericho said that in Japan, you have to work a crowd from polite clapping and general quietness to making them jump out of their seats going crazy with excitement.

That's kind of what you have to do with Raw crowds nowadays and this match just did it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amazing match!!!!!!!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Might have to buy me a US championship replica now.

The toy one. I'm not rich.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Awwwww Man I forgot that wasnt The Main Event, we still got about 40 mins of Raw :HHH2


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Great match but another "WTF, Why?" ending.


How? It was the right move for Shield to win. They have so much momentum and are now champions. I thought the ending was perfect.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Now all we need is Trips/Curtis to live up.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Bullshit. Why does the sheeld have to win every match?! Bullshit. Dbry and Kane shouldve gone over


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hopefully Cesaro shows up to cap off a good Raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry ladies but The Shield and I are having celebration sex tonight. 

Byeeee!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Does this mean that the Shield is going to have all rematches for the titles at the next PPV or what? No one new was introduced


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was fucking awesome. Match of the year by far.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I believe. I believe.

I wanna see more Blackout from Seth Rollins.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

still can't stand the shield, but gotta admit, that was a great match


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Needed a Bryan victory there. You could hear people sigh when Reigns prepped the spear. Imagine the pop if Daniel had won the match for his team.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SASpurs2120 said:


> Great match but another "WTF, Why?" ending.


What do you mean why?

They just won the titles last night. They aren't going to lose the next night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Give all of those bastards a raise.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BELIEVE!


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

CAHURTESS AXELLLLLLL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That match was better then anything on the ppv last night.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Decent match, probably at least a star or two.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

So now what do we do? Keep watching?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I caught so many feels from that match :mark: :mark:


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> is rollins a smoker?
> 
> also wutta match, even kofi impressed me and i never thought id say that im a kofi hater
> 
> amazing efforts


it's working with the Shield that gets all the guys to bring their A game. We need the shield to face everyone, it seems they bring the best out of their opponents.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

i wonder how this HHH/Axel match will turn out?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That was the best match of the night.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

HHH you know what will make me happy...bury another up and coming talent


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dat bitchslap...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Doesn't Trips have files to collate or something? Why is "the end of an era" a bigger lie than "once in a lifetime"?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> i wonder how this HHH/Axel match will turn out?


:buried 

:HHH2


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

:mark: How was that not the main event? That was freaking incredible!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Fantastic match from all 6 guys. They should all be proud of that.


:mark:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice change to see some wrestling this week..


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Like a bitch, Axel. :lol :HHH2 :buried


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just a random guess.... Ezekiel Jackson to interfere in the main event


HHH burying dat doctor


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That slap was like ten burials at once :lol


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

HHH getting that excuse ready. lol


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hell of a match, best RAW match since Cena/Punk for the WM slot against the Rock I think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H going to :buried the WWE Doctor.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM WWE its illegal to fire a doctor for not clearing you LOL
WWE is so lame with this stuff


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BURIED The Doctor :HHH2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

EVERYONE PLEASE GREAT KHALI


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh so Triple H is an asshole that abuses his power to get his way? 

As long as they are being honest about it.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Even the doctors get :buried :HHH*


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Sensesfail said:


> i wonder how this HHH/Axel match will turn out?


Axel gets buried...RVD shows up


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW HHH flexing his power. :lol


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lmfao. Trips threatening to fire the WWE doctor...Ah WWE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That SILENCE for Curtis Axel!! :vince


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What did HHH say?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

HHH even buries doctors. damn!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat abuse of power!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

HHH buries a doctor 

he'll be giving flu shots at Target by the weekend


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

HHH burying the doctors


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

wkdsoul said:


> Nice change to see some wrestling this week..


Who is that in your sig


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey Barry, did the doc also tell you to lose some fucking weight you fat fuck?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Doc about to get the shovel


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

HHH threatens to fire a doctor for looking out for him, THAT'S THE KIND OF BOSS WE CAN ALL DREAM OF.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I just had a terrible/amazing thought. What if Bo Dallas had been Heyman's third guy?

Also, :lol WWE voting "options."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got here and caught myself with Raw. Da fuck is up with Triple H? No sold last night? Any mention of Brock?

And he just buried the doctor. Nice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:lmao Shades of Vinny Mac. :vince


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HHH2 Burying his doctor :lmao


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Berried


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHH Being a Star
Oh fuck off Cole


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

:HHH :buried American Healthcare :lol


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Doctor, we wish you the best of luck in your future endeavors. :buried :HHH2


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Everyone vote Khali!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"Record numbers voting"

Hopefully it's all people trolling the WWE and voting Khali.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Is :cena2 going to no show?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This show truly begins when SWAGGER enters the scene, HURRY THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> HHH buries a doctor
> 
> he'll be giving flu shots at Target by the weekend


:clap lol


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Whoever actually downloaded that wwe app crap are bunch of puppets


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Khali vs Swagger - can't wait. :lol


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What a dick :HHH


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

cindel25 said:


> Sorry ladies but The Shield and I are having celebration sex tonight.
> 
> Byeeee!


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

He wants to fire somebody for doing their job? Axel please win.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Triple h can´t compete but he cant bury.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> That match was better then anything on the ppv last night.


The Queen Jackie.
I want a 5 person tag team of Henry, Jackie and the Shield just for the trash talking alone.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Be a * :HHH

Game telling the doctor he doesn't have a job for telling the truth


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

x78 said:


> That was fucking awesome. Match of the year by far.


Not even close to being MOTY...Taker/Punk is the current leader, this is way down the list.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

insanitydefined said:


> :mark: How was that not the main event? That was freaking incredible!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:HHH2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Even the medical staff aren't safe from Triple H and his shovel.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

AnalBleeding said:


> :buried
> 
> :HHH2


probably if HHH is being his stealing the spotlight self tonight


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

This Raw has been good so far. The best thing is that there's no fruity pebble in sight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> That SILENCE for Curtis Axel!! :vince


Did you hear Lesnar getting any sort of crowd involvement when Heyman first introduced him?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Triple H buries the medical profession. lmao!!!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Great Khali better fucking win the poll OR THIS IS RIGGED


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*No one is safe from Triple H's shovel.*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH even buries the guy who is paid to look out for his well being. LOL what a guy.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How many of them 108,000 are Vince himself? :vince2 :vince3 :vince5


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Please I swear I will mark out in a top 5 mark out fashion if Khali gets chosen.

I've been waiting all night for this troll... please god.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE tapping into that geek market with "The Doctor" and guys getting "The Silence" 

Nice..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LegendSeeker said:


> Whoever actually downloaded that wwe app crap are bunch of puppets


Puppet for downloading an app? :lmao ok.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Think HHH needs more tape.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Team hell no and Kofi vs the Sheild is Raw MOTY right now by far. If Bryan had made some one tap it would have been MOTY.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

I think if HHH could, he would bury Jesus Christ himself.

:HHH2 :HHH2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Would be crazy if Axel gets the pin on Triple H if Triple H blacks out during the match. :heyman


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lok said:


> Think HHH needs more tape.


:lmao doesn't it cut circulation?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Sorry ladies but The Shield and I are having celebration sex tonight.
> 
> Byeeee!


The queenie bottom in me has to out his foot down on that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

My body is ready for Orton


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Well, if HHH loses, its not as bad because he just gave the entire audience an excuse to lose. 

"He shouldn't have been competing."


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Randy Orton won't win the poll...but Randy Oaten will.*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

True god on twitter
_The Shield is a prime example of the fact that the WWE can easily make new stars if they are booked right and that damn talented._


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Triple H really is like a hurrricane, something that you cant just stop from causing destruction to anything in it's path, in Triple H's case he just cant stop burrying anything that enters his path.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Anyone want to guess the final percentages? My guess:
Orton - 79%
R-Truth - 12%
Khali - 9%


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

x78 said:


> That was fucking awesome. Match of the year by far.


You watching ROH Supercard of Honor VII	Kyle O'Reilly, Bobby Fish vs Eddie Edwards, Davey Richards


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't believe I wanna see Khali


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

If everyone in India votes for Khali he would win in a landslide...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here is comes, 80% for Khali and Vickie comes out and says it's Orton instead


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHH's black wrist tape looks shitty. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

AnalBleeding said:


> I think if HHH could, he would bury Jesus Christ himself.
> 
> :HHH2 :HHH2


Please. I'm pretty sure Trips believes he IS Jesus Christ himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> True god on twitter
> _The Shield is a prime example of the fact that the WWE can easily make new stars if they are booked right and that damn talented._


It also shows how INdy stars can be huge stars.

daniel bryan, Punk proved it before and now Rollins and Ambrose are proving it too


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> If everyone in India votes for Khali he would win in a landslide...


The Indian fan base is larger than any other fan base.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's Nattie or she's just a nosey bitch.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> You watching Davey Richards vs Michael Elgin from Showdown in the Sun


Well since that was in 2012, probably not.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm starting to love the modern HHH character in a way, BURY EVERYTHING IN SIGHT


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I want Nattie :datass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, end this stupid angle.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Khali calling someone :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cody


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

dafuq? They're never heard of reverse lookup :drake1


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Natalias kinda hot now.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

They're too old for you Cody!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Kaitlyn is so annoying


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Natalya's cleavage.

Cody :lmao :lmao


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Whoever this bitch is, she is getting trolled. It will be somewhat funny when the reveal finally happens.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:cody


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL I'm glad they make Cody as creepy as goldust


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

LOVESTACHE!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh this GOAT secret admirer angle again.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok...


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Cody is too good for her anyways.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The lovestash is still a thing?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Point9Seconds said:


> Bullshit. Why does the sheeld have to win every match?! Bullshit. Dbry and Kane shouldve gone over


because then it'll mean more when they finally lose. it's called actually building people up.. you're too used to the bullshit win-trading WWE booking of "guy A wins, guy B wins, guy A wins, guy B wins" repeat ad nauseum. if people just trade wins back and forth, they mean nothing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

cody posting pictures of himself on the internet? oh gawd I got to see that!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Good thing Kaitlyn is hot because she can't act for shit.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

HERE WE GO PEOPLE.

WE FIND OUT WHERE THE THE POWER LIES!


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)




----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

The suspense!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The secret admirer is Curtis Axel.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Imagine Khali ringing you?

'Hello?' 

'DFBHEYJHYTRFVNJYTEBSRFVGBTEYMURTRG'

'No I haven't been mis-sold PPI'

'fbkhntrsgjnvakdjnntgfdsb'


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Can't wait to find out who the secret admirer is










/sarcasm


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Damn no **** but if I was a female I would defiantly date Cody Rhodes


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Well if it is not Cody I am all out of fucks to give, unless Aj finally gets the title


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a Swagger fan at all, but his theme is fucking awesome.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*MARCHING BAND MUSIC* merica'merica'merica!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

He should've opened with "Free mustache rides." Gets them everytime.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Murph said:


> I'm starting to love the modern HHH character in a way, BURY EVERYTHING IN SIGHT


The Oprah of free burials.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha so good, Posting pictures of himself online!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Skybs said:


>


Je..sus. :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And the plot thickens..........into an unmoveable mix of garbage, crap and past WWE Raw scripts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*man this poll is the most unpredictable ever guise, I have no idea who winn!!! who u guise think will win!?! 


rton*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I just have the worst feeling that her secret admirer is that fucker Hornswoggle.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

150, 000 votes!

:bs:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Skybs said:


>


Holy crap ...:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

swagger needs a buzzcut, he looks like a fuckin goof


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MY ******


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Not a Swagger fan at all, but *his theme is fucking awesome*.


Hell yeah.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

SWAGGIE GIF PLZ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

150,000 votes on the app (for Khali I'm sure).
It's like democracy in Zimbabwe


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Inb4 khali.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"we know that most of you did" rotfl


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

THAT WWE APP :cole3


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

No they didn't, Jerry.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Orton won? Colour me surprised.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Queen Akasha said:


> I just have the worst feeling that her secret admirer is that fucker Hornswoggle.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha Khali got more votes than Truth :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

rton2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> What did HHH say?


Something his DAD VINCE WOULD SAY...oR you're FIRED~!! :vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck? Khali got screwed.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RIGGED


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Khali was robbed

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Orton with DAT POP!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

fuck it its rigged. dont know why i convinced myself otherwise..


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

150,000 Votes???

Swagger Draws


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Khali was robbed!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

72%. Dude who called 79% - do you get a prize for being that close?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Khali got 19% - at least 19% of the voters have a sense of humor. :lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Ooniverse :lawler


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Beef vs. Rotisserie Chicken, next on Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

150000 Votes? It's working it's working :vince5


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO outta nowhere 

Well not really


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SHOCKED.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Classic Orton pop (Y)*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

obvious choice was obvious.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Swerve...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dr.Boo said:


> Haha Khali got more votes than Truth :lmao


Vote for the Worst does have its appeal


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Mr. Landslide Randy Orton, the right man won. :jay


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Queen Akasha said:


> I just have the worst feeling that her secret admirer is that fucker Hornswoggle.


i hope not


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok I lol'd at the segment of Nattie, Kate, Cody.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Queen Akasha said:


> I just have the worst feeling that her secret admirer is that fucker Hornswoggle.


Oh *HAIL* NAW!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Her admirer is Khali.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Skybs said:


>


LMAO


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

doesn't even get full entrance


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

TY...LOL EVERYTIME.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Swagger to get punted back to the All-American American gimmick.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RIGGED


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy is still one of the most over guys on the roster. Put him in the title picture for fucks sake.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LETS GET IT. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would you ever call anyone Mr. Landslide.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> swagger needs a buzzcut, he looks like a fuckin goof


He'll need more than a haircut to cure that.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

"shall we call him Mr. Landslide? That was a landside!" fucking King.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

wrestle_champion said:


>


:lmao Never gets old


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Deptford said:


> fuck it its rigged. dont know why i convinced myself otherwise..


How the fuck is it rigged? Orton was the obvious choice. Who the hell would vote for R-Truth of Khali?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

LOL somebody on here called that 72% for Orton right on the button. It woulda been a damn-near GOAT RAW if Khali had gotten picked.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Lawler, I don't say this often, but Shut the Fuck up and retire, PLEASE!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Rigged.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So WWE according to you over a million people have downloaded the app but only 150000 voted? 15%? unk


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I just had a thought, holy shit. If the secret Admirer is Hornswoggle, i'll be pissed off.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

man of steel is going to be awesome


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> Rigged.


blame it on the Lil Jimmys


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm glad it wasn't that idiot Khali. Now hopefully Orton can punt Zeb Colter and Swagger and begin his heel turn.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Skybs said:


> *Classic Orton pop (Y)*


The fact that he's been in limbo for so long but still gets one of the & or usually the best reaction of the night shows you how over the guy is.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

A WWE app, you say? I'm marking out! :cole3


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Remember kids, not all racists have cool mustaches like Zeb.*


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> How the fuck is it rigged? Orton was the obvious choice. Who the hell would vote for R-Truth of Khali?


me


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


>


Swagger came along way. He used to look like a dumbass but now he looks like he can be taken seriously (when he's not talking).


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Can somebody please explain to me why the FUCK the WWE is completely ignoring the fact that Swagger quit last night and is now back on TV like nothing happened.... Does I QUIT not mean you leave the company?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

LOL No one gives a shit about R-Truth.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Deptford said:


> fuck it its rigged. dont know why i convinced myself otherwise..


Rigged or not, why would the "WWE Universe" (ugh) vote for the others over Randy Orton? Nobody ACTIVELY wants to see Khali, and Truth...exists. VINTAGE ORTON OUT OF NOWHERE THE VOICES THAT PLACE is beloved by the "WWE Universe" (ugh). Especially those who would unironically download the app because Michael Cole tells them to.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

did anyone out there honestly believe for even a split second that R truth or Khali would go against swagger?
come on now


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Orton huh. Well back to shooting monkeys


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> So WWE according to you over a million people have downloaded the app but only 150000 voted? 15%? unk


:vince2


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Randy Oaton with that out of nowhere vintage RKO coming up, on the wwe app, after the break!


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Hammertron said:


> swagger needs a buzzcut, he looks like a fuckin goof


Not even. That messy hair and beard combo upped his hotness 150%. That and not being so leaned up. The whole thing just works.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Dec_619 said:


> I just had a thought, holy shit. If the secret Admirer is Hornswoggle, i'll be pissed off.


we don't need a repeat of NXT Redemption where AJ Lee was Hornswoggle's admirer, and it will be reversed in this situation


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

What if The Secret Admirer was Viscera? :vince


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dec_619 said:


> I just had a thought, holy shit. If the secret Admirer is Hornswoggle, i'll be pissed off.


Well he is Vince McMahon's illegitimate bastard son. :vince2


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zeb Coulter cutting a promo on WWE App. :vince


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Skybs said:


>


:lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deptford said:


> me


iwcMINORITY


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

bmp487 said:


> LOL somebody on here called that 72% for Orton right on the button. It woulda been a damn-near GOAT RAW if Khali had gotten picked.


I feel like Orton would've thrown a tantrum if that happened.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Deptford said:


> me


But just ask yourself the logical question, who has the biggest fan base between those three? The answer should pretty obviously be Orton.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

What if the secret admirer is RVD :O


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Queen Akasha said:


> I just have the worst feeling that her secret admirer is that fucker Hornswoggle.


It's ALWAYS Hornswoggle.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Cody Rhodes is posting pictures of himself on the internet?


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This RAW has been pretty good. I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What if the secret admirer is Layla


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Why would you ever call anyone Mr. Landslide.


John Tenta's TNA gimmick if he was still alive.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

LigerJ81 said:


> What if The Secret Admirer was Viscera? :vince


Well, he did call himself "The World's Largest Love Machine"


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

virus21 said:


> What if the secret admirer is Layla


HLA


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

virus21 said:


> What if the secret admirer is Layla


I'm totally up for that


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Over 150,000 thousand votes


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Also, Zeb Colter looks like Dr. Eggman from Sonic the Hedgehog.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL owns commentary.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

virus21 said:


> What if the secret admirer is Layla


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Sensesfail said:


> we don't need a repeat of NXT Redemption where AJ Lee was Hornswoggle's admirer, and it will be reversed in this situation


Although the ending with Hornswoggle dumping her via letter and Maxine mocking her for it was worth it, I suppose. :lol

God I miss NXT Redemption. I would buy that beautiful mess on DVD in an instant.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> But just ask yourself the logical question, who has the biggest fan base between those three? The answer should pretty obviously be Orton.


And i know but i just felt in my gut maybe tonight would be the night that Irony ruled supreme and people just voted fucked up just for the sake of it. I admit it's not really logical.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Takertheman said:


> Well, he did call himself "The World's Largest Love Machine"


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Randy Orton is so bland as a face


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Orton and Swagger are probably going to go smoke a joint after this match :hayden3


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Also, Zeb Colter looks like Dr. Robotnik from Sonic the Hedgehog.*


Fixed. 



















Maybe a little


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> John Tenta's TNA gimmick if he was still alive.


Beautiful


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Also, Zeb Colter looks like Robotnik from Sonic the Hedgehog.*


Fixed


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If only they did a Weed the People Stable with Swaggie, Bourne and RVD.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

"Don't know if I've heard as LOUD an ovation, anywhere as I heard for Randy last night."

:StephenA


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I hope Orton punts Swagger back to jobber


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

oh shit. Bri just broke kayfabe on twitter and it was on the scroll.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So Touts reduced to jobber status.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Did they just post a tweet showing one of the Bella twins calling Bryan her "baby"?...Screw kayfabe I guess.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Also, Zeb Colter looks like Dr. Eggman from Sonic the Hedgehog.*


Maybe his plan is to turn everyone in the WWE into robots


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Seriously its quite sad that the show is better when your top guy isn't on.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Randy Orton is so bland


FTFY.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ugh, Jerry Lawler. "I don't know if I've ever heard an ovation like Randy Orton got last night".

Jerry, you were at MITB 2011, and the night after Mania last year when Brock returned. Oh and the night after Mania this year when Dolph won the title. Oh, and Jericho at the Rumble this year. 

Dumb fuck.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Also, Zeb Colter looks like Dr. Eggman from Sonic the Hedgehog.*


Somebody get to work & put that in the funny pics section. :lol


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

The secret admirer


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The fact that Joe is main eventing RAW pretty much shows how much Heyman/HHH believe in him.

Just hope he doesn't beat him in his first match, it makes no sense.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

leon79 said:


> So Touts reduced to jobber status.


Dat WWE App getting that push :vince5 :cole3


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Ugh, Jerry Lawler. "I don't know if I've ever heard an ovation like Randy Orton got last night".
> 
> Jerry, you were at MITB 2011, and the night after Mania last year when Brock returned. Oh and the night after Mania this year when Dolph won the title. Oh, and Jericho at the Rumble this year.
> 
> Dumb fuck.


Hey now, he's still marking from DAT PUNT! rton


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Orton on the beginning of his PUSH right here.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Dr.Boo said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THE LEGENDARY SUPER SAIYAN ZEB COLTER. KNOW WHAT I'M SAYIN!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Maybe his plan is to turn everyone in the WWE into robots


Miz
Randy Orton
Wade Barrett
John Cena Comedytron 3000.
Ryback.

Plan's in full swing then.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

inb4OrtonShouldGotoTNA


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Lou Thez Press, can't wait for him to stomp a mudhole....wait?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

rjsbx1 said:


> *If only they did a Weed the People Stable with Swaggie, Bourne and RVD.*


Yes.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Ugh, Jerry Lawler. "I don't know if I've ever heard an ovation like Randy Orton got last night".
> 
> Jerry, you were at MITB 2011, and the night after Mania last year when Brock returned. Oh and the night after Mania this year when Dolph won the title. Oh, and Jericho at the Rumble this year.
> 
> Dumb fuck.


And he was there for the pops Austin used to get back in the day.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> Although the ending with Hornswoggle dumping her via letter and Maxine mocking her for it was worth it, I suppose. :lol
> 
> God I miss NXT Redemption. I would buy that beautiful mess on DVD in an instant.


Haven't seen you around these parts of late, but I was hoping you were alright following Bateman's release.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Swagger: "Chop block!"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Guy who does the Twitter scroll is fired in the morning


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Smarky Smark said:


> The secret admirer


#boknows


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow. Could he of said chop block any louder?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Dat WWE App getting that push :vince5 :cole3


Get ready for Tout to turn heel :mark:


----------



## Markingoutsince90 (Mar 18, 2013)

I figured out who the secret admirer is!!! 

It's The Big Show


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tout now Knows how Zack Ryder feels


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Dat WWE App getting that push :vince5 :cole3


Unless tout superkicks the app through a Barber shop window.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Smarky Smark said:


> The secret admirer


isn't he in prison after that sexually motivated assault on Barrett a couple of month's back


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That BORINNNNNNNNNNNG Chant :russo


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Orton is a great wrestler, but Jesus, his punches absolutely suck.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

For those who are wondering (because I've seen some posts): In an "I Quit" match, saying "I quit" doesn't mean you quit the company, it means you quit the match.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It really can't matter whether this match is good or bad.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Haven't seen you around these parts of late, but I was hoping you were alright following Bateman's release.


It was even more crushing because he'd just replied to me on Twitter the day before, thus cementing our eternal bond.

LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE

(Goddamn WWE)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Garey Busey chants for Swagger.

cannot unsee


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

El Barto said:


> And he was there for the pops Austin used to get back in the day.


:lawler


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't change the channel guys..just use the WWE app!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


> It was even more crushing because he'd just replied to me on Twitter the day before, thus cementing our eternal bond.
> 
> LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE
> 
> (Goddamn WWE)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH coarse BORTON will get another 15 minute match


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

:cole1 STFU


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cole3 Download that WWE App or watch the ads


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DON'T CHANGE THE CHANNEL

Oh, and if you have the App, it's there.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

COMMERCIAL FREE RAW ON THE WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> For those who are wondering (because I've seen some posts): In an "I Quit" match, saying "I quit" doesn't mean you quit the company, it means you quit the match.


Wait, people are seriously confused by I Quit matches now? That's... new. :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

What's going on, on the app? I really don't check it. :cena3


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> Why would you ever call anyone Mr. Landslide.











^The only person who can claim that moniker (and make it cool) is Detroit battle rapper, Calicoe.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Let's go Swagger


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Of course Lawler is going to say Orton's pop is the biggest, just like every year they say that that 'Mania was the best they've ever seen. It's called pushing the current product. What do you want Lawler to say? "Oh wow, Orton's pop was pretty big but nowhere near as big as Austin's back in 1998"


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


>


I have half a mind to red rep you right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ad block would be pretty useful right now


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

seems like HHH vs Axel is the main event


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> It was even more crushing because he'd just replied to me on Twitter the day before, thus cementing our eternal bond.
> 
> LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE
> 
> (Goddamn WWE)


Leave the memories alone indeed


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Eulonzo said:


>


breathe must be STANK if you need 5. Actually, must be STANK if you need 3


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Orton vs Swagger is the closest Bluntman and Chronic will come to meeting in real life*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Watching Swagger continue to focus in on the knee of Orton, it's beautiful. I remember when guys used to key in on a body part and pick it apart throughout a match. Cena would have been on crutches inside a week with that 'ankle injury'.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Ad block would be pretty useful right now


App-block would be even more useful 8*D 8*D


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Sensesfail said:


> seems like HHH vs Axel is the main event


:HHH2 Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hope I get to hear Axel's theme again


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Ad block would be pretty useful right now


There's an alternative to AdBlock.... WWE App :vince5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

NikkiSixx said:


> It was even more crushing because he'd just replied to me on Twitter the day before, thus cementing our eternal bond.
> 
> LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE
> 
> (Goddamn WWE)


Don't change a thing...


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Why is this match still going on???


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> App-block would be even more useful 8*D 8*D


8*D


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice surperplex by Orton.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

12 Rounds 2 Reloaded? Wouldn't that be the sequel to 12 Rounds 2 and not 12 Rounds?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

Sensesfail said:


> seems like HHH vs Axel is the main event


"who did ya think was gonna main event Cena!, Lesnar!, cant have people stealing my limelight" :HHH2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Superplex has never resulted in a 3 count


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

......


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> There's an alternative to AdBlock.... WWE App :vince5


:vince


----------



## Pauly3 (Feb 18, 2012)

someone can post a streaming link?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

People complain when there's not enough wrestling then when there is all I see is 'End this match!' fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice superplex.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Here comes the RKO outta nowhere


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the point of this match.......


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

PhilThePain said:


> 12 Rounds 2 Reloaded? Wouldn't that be the _sequel_ to 12 Rounds 2?


12 Rounds 2: Reloaded: Even Rounder: Part Deux


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Gary Beusey vs Channing Tatum has lost all my interest.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Why is this match still going on???


They don't like their audience.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> App-block would be even more useful 8*D 8*D


(Y)


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match is just going on way too long for my liking


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Pauly3 said:


> someone can post a streaming link?


With 20 mins to go.. lol.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

came back surprised to see this match is still going. has it been a good one?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Randy Orton about to be in the zone like Ken Shamrock and hit that RKO outta nowhere!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> People complain when there's not enough wrestling then when there is all I see is 'End this match!' fpalm


That is because:



YoungGun_UK said:


> What's the point of this match.......


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

dat no sell


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> came back surprised to see this match is still going. has it been a good one?


Average really, I've zoned out once or twice.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Another Punt coming soon?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck these boring fucks.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> What's the point of this match.......


Its a good match...pointless but good


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

YES! GET IT, SWAGGIE.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Punt time?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is actually a good match. 

Who lit the fire under Orton's ass?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Randy Orton is still crazy over. Put him back in the main event already.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> That is because:



To continue with Orton turning mental


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

genocide_cutter said:


> Randy Orton is so bland


What you meant to say.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Randy had plenty of time to counter this..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, Swagger dropped the hold. :no


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

I can't help but wonder if it were somehow R-Truth or The Great Khali who won the vote would they have beaten Swagger too??


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE rton2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RKO out of no where after no selling another finisher


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Every Orton match is literally the same fucking thing.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*YESS. *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That was worst RKO out of anywhere


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The RKO is the very worst of the Cutter Variations. Just, for the record. Also, Orton's Lou Thesz Press ain't shit.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Did he just put an ankle lock on both legs for some reason


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its over finally.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

no Punt?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Boring as fuck match


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That RKO was picture perfect honestly
damn


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE

WHO COULD HAVE EVER THOUGHT


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Consider Swagger buried.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Dat RKO

And no punt


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

RKO outta nowhere.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

TJC93 said:


> People complain when there's not enough wrestling then when there is all I see is 'End this match!' fpalm


Rep This Man.

Randy with the well deserved win over Jack Swagger. :lmao


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

WTF is Swagger doing with that Ankle Lock :lmao

:kurt is not impressed


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

I do like the RKO, it's quite an aesthetically pleasing move.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This site needs to be more iPad friendly.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Another good match!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yawn 

Bring back the hounds of justice


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I thought that was a good match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Out of nowhere? :flip lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Just the laziest ending


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Guess that's about right.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this it for Swagger? Last night he quit, and tonight he gets RKO'd outta nowhere.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

This is fantastic i never see that final in the wwe,Orton doing a spectacular RKO,This show is Amazing...No


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tonight's show has been good, match-wise. Don't think it's been bad promo-wise either.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Orton-Swagger good match but of course it follows the same damn pattern as every Orton match
He's the Cena of the mid-card.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

OUT (WHAT!)
OF WHAT!)
NOWHERE! (WHAT!)

:austin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> People complain when there's not enough wrestling then when there is all I see is 'End this match!' fpalm


its because we dont want 20 mins of BORTON vs Swagger, but we do want 20 mins of someone like Daniel Bryan.

Bortons matches are boring where as Daniel Bryans or the shields are fun to watch.

that is the difference


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-I can't believe this dude beats everyone clean but he's not in a World Title picture.
-I can't believe this dude does his own pose wrong.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Vintage Orton


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> Is this it for Swagger? Last night he quit, and tonight he gets RKO'd outta nowhere.



Payin' for his DUI.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I do belive I could not see that rko maneuver coming.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TJC93 said:


> To continue with Orton turning mental


Nope.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Rofl, Orton is totally losing his physique.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh boy...never expected that RKO from outta no where -_-


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

abrown0718 said:


> breathe must be STANK if you need 5. Actually, must be STANK if you need 3


:lol


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

I think they could be doing a Swagger/Orton match at Payback.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So did they even mention or slightly hint at the fact that Orton punted Show last night?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*And they recap this again. Come, WWE.*


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME! :steiner2


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's just recap the 6-man tag in full please


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

why are we seeing O'Doyle rules again


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

Brye said:


> Every Orton match is literally the same fucking thing.


Same as the sheeld. Same old shit. Same as cena too. Lame


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Payin' for his DUI.


Funny how some people are acting like the DUI arrest didn't happen.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*We know what time it's going to be next guys, it's going to be*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RECAPS.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> its because we dont want 20 mins of BORTON vs Swagger, but we do want 20 mins of someone like Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Bortons matches are boring where as Daniel Bryans or the shields are fun to watch.
> 
> that is the difference


THIS. Having said that, and despite the fact that Orton wrestles the EXACT same match every night, this was still a great match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

So burnt out on Raw. It's not even a bad Raw. Just too many damn commercials. I really need to wait and watch this on Dailymotion or somethin.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Curtis Axel wtf :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Main event time with Curtis Axel you guys.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

It's :buried time with :HHH2 up next on the WWE APP!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'When HHH certainly goes through Axel' :lawler

Lawler is joining in the :buried fun


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Back stage at a WWE event when a face bullies a heel


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Point9Seconds said:


> Same as the sheeld. Same old shit. Same as cena too. Lame


No it's not. Every Shield match they pull out new innovative moves, and new spots to make each match unique from the others. Orton does not.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Diddy is the biggest bully. Making the band anyone?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why the fuck are such little kids online anyways?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Dammit! What didn't Diddy Do?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

UP NEXT YOUR MAIN EVENT FOR THE NIGHT

THE GAME, THE KING OF KINGS, THE CEREBRAL ASSASIN, THE STEPHANIE POUNDER, FUTURE HALL OF FAMER, 13X WORLD CHAMPION, ALL HAIL, BOWDOWN, TRIPLE H vs Curtis Axel


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Of course HHH gets his theme played instead of the usual theme. He has to get special fucking treatment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh Hey Diddy, how are you?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe Mcgillicutty is main eventing Raw.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok, so lets talk about the biggest bully of all

VINCENT K. MCMAHON


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Fuck Be A Star


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

anyone else think Axel is a decoy and the "real" client attacks HHH during the match?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Haha, just imagine turning on Raw right now and seeing the pre-match graphic of Triple H vs Curtis Axel with Paul Heyman in the back and going WTF.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*If Curtis couldn't take a slap, what will do once he gets hit with the shovel?*


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Diddy talking about bullying, :lmao. Be a star, except when you're signing someone to a record deal. If you do that, take 90% of their profits


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Aesthetically, that Ryback promo was somewhat reminiscent of the attitude era. The look and feel of it was great. Sure he's not a great promo guy, but he is improving. That Ryback Rules shit needs to be changed, though...


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

burryin them bullies :bully


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I just tuned in and Triple H is wrestling some jobber on Raw? What is the world coming too. Are they really continuing H/Bork? I've never seen such incompetence.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Call for the killing of Tupac -----> Be ambassador for anti-bullying campaign by WWE.. nice. . .


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

Be a star like Triple H?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Diddy trying to tell me not to bully anyone. 

Same dude who says "No one talks shit like me" telling me to "be a star".

No.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This P Diddy Be A Star nonsense. "It's ya boi, Diddy." Actually, no you're not my boy.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

WTF are 5 year olds doing on the internet?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Sometimes it just doesn't stop when the days end"

INFINITE BULLY


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Get these outcasts off my screen.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Be a star!










:vince5


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't even like Rybotch but he should be WWE champion right now according to the rules of that match, he was the last man standing. The fact that they used instant replay to reverse a decision in the ADR/Swagger match, then couldnt do that to show that Ryback was still standing & should've been declared Ryback the winner, is just fucking insulting to our intelligence as fans.

Possible the worst booking in the last decade (in a field of strong contenders)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

FUCKING love Ninja warrior. :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This has been a pretty good RAW


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't be a bully, B.A St--TELL THAT DOCTOR HE'S FIRED FOR ADVISING ME AGAINST COMPETING WITH A SERIOUS INJURY :HHH


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Diddy talking about bullying. Same one making cats walk to Junior's for some cheesecake


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> anyone else think Axel is a decoy and the "real" client attacks HHH during the match?


That is what I said when he debuted. I really hope its a ruse.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Let's hope this doesn't happen. Oh what am I saying.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

The irony of Puffy telling anyone not to be a bully is astonishing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing how much better Raw is without Cena.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Diddy told me to "Vote or Die" Be a Star, my ass.*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Diddy is the biggest bully. Making the band anyone?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Ok I just tuned in and Triple H is wrestling some jobber on Raw? What is the world coming too. Are they really continuing H/Bork? I've never seen such incompetence.


Well McGuillicuty is supposedly Heyman's big new client. It looked like H3/Brock was dead but this could go a lot of ways.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

Curtis Axel!:clap Curtis Axel! :clap Curtis Alex! C'mon who is with me!? :avit:


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is what I said when he debuted. I really hope its a ruse.


Shame for Axel then, where would he go from there? back to NXT?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> UP NEXT YOUR MAIN EVENT FOR THE NIGHT
> 
> THE GAME, THE KING OF KINGS, THE CEREBRAL ASSASIN, THE STEPHANIE POUNDER, FUTURE HALL OF FAMER, 13X WORLD CHAMPION, ALL HAIL, BOWDOWN, TRIPLE H vs Curtis Axel


Yes.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

THE GAME HAS CHANGED.

Just kidding, you know the drill. :HHH2 :berried


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Puffy telling people not to bully people :lmao

What about that whole Death Row/Bad Boy thing, you were kinda the puppet master on some of the shit weren't you _Diddy_? Surprised he doesn't bring up his good friend Biggie being bullied cause of his size.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Diddy talking about bullying. Same one making cats walk to Junior's for some cheesecake


:lmao

Be a star, take that take that!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Looks like :cena3 is gonna no show


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

checkcola said:


> This has been a pretty good RAW


But where the heck is :cena3 ?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

It would be real lame if WWE was trolling us with Axel and this is just another poor bastard for HHH to bury.

Look how much time is left this if most likely a squash.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

The purge looks like a decent film


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So I'm expecting this whole thing to be a fake client and them to reveal the real client like some of you have already predicted.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

THANOS said:


> No it's not. Every Shield match they pull out new innovative moves, and new spots to make each match unique from the others. Orton does not.


Those moves are only "innovative" if you haven't watch a wrestling match in the last 10 years......

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This is a major rub for a young talent like Curtis, but no. Let's just keep making overdone buried jokes.


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

:lol at all the memes of no hope for Axel winning this match


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

lol Wikipedia predicting the future


> Curtis Axel (2013–present)
> 
> On May 20, Paul Heyman announced Hennig as the newest "Paul Heyman guy" and gave him the new name of Curtis Axel.[3] The name is a derivative of his father's first name, Curt, and his grandfather Larry's nickname "The Axe".[3] His first match was against Triple H, the same night in a losing effort.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Curtis Axel!:clap Curtis Axel! :clap Curtis Alex! C'mon who is with me!? :avit:


I've been a fan since his NXT days. :clap


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

hangover 3....why?


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> But where the heck is :cena3 ?


Why do you think it's been a good RAW?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Something is gonna happen, there isn't enough time for a legit match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Curtis Axel!:clap Curtis Axel! :clap Curtis Alex! C'mon who is with me!? :avit:


Me too. Not a clean win though, expect fuckery.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Would love to see heel RVD in a suit, anti weed pro-corporate.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

YO Check it- Its ya boi Sean Diddy Combs. Aigt here we go den- 

literally thought it was like his new music video out of nowhere lul


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> :lmao Diddy talking about bullying. Same one making cats walk to Junior's for some cheesecake


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Trips has his built-in excuse for losing. Unless Hennig mercilessly beats the fuck out of him, or there is an unlikely swerve, it doesn't look good. I hope I am wrong, though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena isnt on RAW, and it's actually been really good. 

Coincidence?

Probably not


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Amazing how much better Raw is without Cena.


Punk is missing too, you know unk2


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Da Silva said:


> Why do you think it's been a good RAW?


amen


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow, no Cena tonight.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

TehJerichoFan said:


> I've been a fan since his NXT days. :clap


Same here! It's awesome to see he is finally getting a push he deserves


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

This will be a quick match or they are going WAY over 3hrs.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

If HHH puts Axel over, I would be convinced he has an illness of some kind.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Ambrose wins next week.


----------



## NewAgeHardcore (May 7, 2013)

Ok, I'll play along with the cool kids and post a picture of a shovel..

Did I do it right?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

A Raw without John Cena that has been surprisingly good so far? Screw the ratings. :vince2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

NikkiSixx said:


>


You made my daaaaaay


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Will Triple H piss me off again? Lets see.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

SideTableDrawer said:


> It would be real lame if WWE was trolling us with Axel and this is just another poor bastard for HHH to bury.
> 
> Look how much time is left this if most likely a squash.


The overrun normally goes at least 10 minutes, a 10-15 match isn't a particularly short time for a RAW match. Hell, there were matches at last nights PPV that were shorter.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkdsoul said:


> Shame for Axel then, where would he go from there? back to NXT?


He is going to get buried either way unless they book him to go over HHH but can you see that happening?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Da Silva said:


> Why do you think it's been a good RAW?


WWE APP?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i never even thought hangover 1 was as funny as ppl made it out to be


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

BigWillie54 said:


> Those moves are only "innovative" if you haven't watch a wrestling match in the last 10 years......
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's innovative from their regular movesets so of course they are.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> Punk is missing too, you know unk2


But it was shit when he was gone and cena was there.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Something is gonna happen, there isn't enough time for a legit match.


Don't forget that overrun, they'll go 15 minutes over for HHH.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This is a major rub for a young talent like Curtis, but no. Let's just keep making overdone buried jokes.


I agree with this completely.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Triple H nearly got a jobber entrance :lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

HHH Jobber entrance wuuuutt???


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Well here we go. Lets see how this goes.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr. Monday Night returns tonight


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Incoming "wheels coming off" Axel pun.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I bet Brock comes out and attacks Triple H.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> Punk is missing too, you know unk2


Punk has been missing for awhile, and alot of those Raws have sucked, though. You know who was on those Raws? :cena4


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

At least I get to hear Axels GOAT theme again


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

Mc*GOAT*icutty Time!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Burying time! :HHH2 :berried


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Same here! It's awesome to see he is finally getting a push he deserves


A push into his grave. :buried :HHH2


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Am I the only person here who can see Triple H holding an invisible shovel right now?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jigsaw83 said:


> Same here! It's awesome to see he is finally getting a push he deserves


Just you wait :HHH2:buried:HHH2


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Sensesfail said:


> :lol at all the memes of no hope for Axel winning this match


If he wins he'll be half-assed put over by HHH. Which doesn't help anybody.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Curtis it was nice knowing ya buddy

Actually that's a lie, it wasn't nice knowing, infact the duration of the time I did know ya was the worst time of my life and it actually made me contemplate suicide.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kewf1988 said:


> Wow, no Cena tonight.


Unless he turns heel on HHH LOL


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Haitch has that swerve face


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Haha, Triple H's entrance almost jobbed out.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H giving himself a very minor jobber entrance but will still come out to :buried some bitches and win. :lol


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I have a soft spot for most of the NXT Redemption roster, so I'm rooting for Mr. Intensity to NOT get buried. Really, really rooting.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> You made my daaaaaay


Cambodian breast milk :lmao


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

SHOVEL TIME


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh god, Now HHH is mad about eh sledgehammer. Time for round 4.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Triple H nearly got a jobber entrance :lol


;lmao is Vince even here tonight?


----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

watching this entrance is so classic


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Triple H's gut is gonna pop out any moment now. lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Drinking shakes all day, 'cause of Sonic, duh!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H's hair jobbing to the corporate hair code cracks me up


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

:berried :HHH2


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Bell rings.

*Pedigree*

WM12 redemption.

You know the drill. :HHH2:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

that theme again!!!!!!

its the perfect dubstep


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

HHH with DEM man boobies. Maybe stopped the ol' 'roids.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh look, it's Axl!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm digging the theme 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Is Cena not at Raw at all? What is this nonsense


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

come on hunter dont burry him, for once dont let your ego that's the size of saturn take over, put him over cleanly.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cyon said:


>


:batista3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

such a great raw. such a great treat to see HHH wrestle. Hope he wins


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

What a theme, feels like i'm on the Sega Megadrive


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Either a really long overrun, or something is going to happen. Probably the latter.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I think i like the theme though..


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Like Axel's music.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice remix of Mr.Perfect's theme.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

The mr.perfect´s theme remix is awesome.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good theme but very very shitty look


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I like Axel's theme and I can't spell McGilliwhatever anyhow.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

HHH'S GUT :lmao 

:cole3 "he's been drinking shakes all day long" hahaha excellent line to hype-up a match.

JBL already seamlessly referring to him as "Curtis Axel", his name was Michael McGillicutty two hours ago!

Raw has been awesome tonight, and next week we get GOAT Appreciation week? Love it.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mini-Morgan!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

ARE YOU FUCKING READY FOR SOME :berried










R.I.P

His theme is awesome tho


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

No contest coming here.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoa. They ruined Perfect's theme.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

fuck a match with triple h, dat theme song puts him over


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

HHH is gettin dat Hogan chest.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll never take this clown seriously with that name.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bobby Roode vs Matt Morgan, We TNA now?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

Axel is a decoy heyman guy... RVD to come out and take out HHH


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm digging that theme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

His "PERFECT" themed kicked ass...oh fucking well fpalm


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy to see Joe Hennig get a push. Love the theme. But that name is as bad as 'Michael McGillicutty'


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

No way the show ends without some sort of swerve.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

tonight here tonight is the moment the moment of tonight that i will be buried ...tonight


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

You know this whole Curtis Axel thing makes me wonder, since Heyman explained his name change & all ...

WHY COULDN'T THEY DO THAT FOR TENSAI!? :cussin:

Instead of pretending he wasn't Albert, jeez. Just saying, the fuck. :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This seriously cant be Heyman's client.

No fucking way.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Better than McGilicutty


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Baby Hennig walking out to his daddy's theme gives me all the feels.


----------



## Eve's iPad (Nov 20, 2012)

So who had Michael Mcgillicutty vs HHH as the main event tonight?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

No Cena yet? 

He's the third heyman guy! 

/swerve

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Heyman is going to fire him and bring out someone else isn't he


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Still expecting a swerve


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

As much as it'd be wrong, i'd absolutely laugh my ass off if this was over in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Full shovel mode tonight


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

For a minute there, I genuinely thought it was building towards AXEL laughing, and turning into KICK, PEDIGREE, 1-2-3. Would have been hilarious, but glad it didn't happen. Not much time here, bound to close with an angle instead of clean finish.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Eve's iPad said:


> So who had Michael Mcgillicutty vs HHH as the main event tonight?


What a prop bet that woulda been.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God damn it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

It's burying time!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> *Bobby Roode vs Matt Morgan, We TNA now?*


*
haha...thats so true :lol:

looks like iT..TNA TNA TNA 

How about the debut so far of Curtis*? :russo


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm just gonna point out that they're wearing the same trunks, and that HHH is future Hennig come back to warn present day Hennig of what present day HHH will do to him.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Whoa. They ruined Perfect's theme.


"nope" :ambrose2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Only noticed now that we haven't seen Cena at all tonight :ex:*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonder who's the swerve going to be.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm getting ready for a swerve.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Dat heat unk2


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

So hows this going to end....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Baby Hennig walking out to his daddy's theme gives me all the feels.


ME TOO :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh hey I'm an injured 40 something year old man, but I can still take on a guy who is 10 years younger than me.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This guy sells REALLY well, loving his aggressive style so far


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Look at Curt.


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

In Payback Curtis vs Triple h in a drink match the refere Sin Cara.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Who are these crotchdumplings doing the "You can't wrestle" chant?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

One lone soul chanting You Can't Wrestle


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Buckley said:


> This seriously cant be Heyman's client.
> 
> No fucking way.


I fucking love Paul Heyman, so in no way take this as any sort of insult towards him. But WWE have paired him with Heidenreich, Big Show and Rhyno in past years. Not every client is as good as Punk and Brock, give it a chance.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Even swerves are predictable these days


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Everybody is expecting a swerve haha

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Murph said:


> HHH'S GUT :lmao
> 
> :cole3 "he's been drinking shakes all day long" hahaha excellent line to hype-up a match.


:holmes


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

One sole person chanting "you can't wrestle" :lmao. To a Hennig :lmao


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

It's gonna end like this


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Curt doing ok so far


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I want to hear "one of a kind" play on that titantron!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

CENAS UP IN THE RAFTERS!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> This guy sells REALLY well, loving his aggressive style so far


Hope he gets more aggressive, he needs to send a message, a "I'm gonna be a big deal" type of message. :datass


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Mcgilliaxelhennig already got more offense then I expected.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*I'm now thinking some of you are right...Triple H buries Curtis..goes after Paul only for Brock or someone else to come out?*


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Bret Hart & Stone Cold would be proud of that Elbow my man.

I'm calling him Perfect Jr. - don't care what anybody says.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Doing really well so far, his selling style showing good impact


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Everybody is expecting a swerve haha
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


So if the WWE didn't do a Swerve, would that be the Swerve?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hennig is damn good. I'm not trying to be one of those douches that calls wrestlers by their real names, but McGillicutty was a dumb name and "Curt Axel" just sounds like a bad action movie hero.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> CENAS UP IN THE RAFTERS!


Yeah that ended well last time a wwe wrestler was in the rafters...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Bret Hart & Stone Cold would be proud of that Elbow my man.
> 
> I'm calling him Perfect Jr. - don't care what anybody says.


Thought of Austin as soon as he did it


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I expected Curt to get the pedigree 5 seconds into the match. I wasn't expecting a legit back and forth.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Why are the commentators so silent?*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Hennig is damn good. I'm not trying to be one of those douches that calls wrestlers by their real names, but McGillicutty was a dumb name and "Curt Axel" just sounds like a bad action movie hero.


Curt Axel sounds like a muscle stud in gay porn.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Hennig is damn good. I'm not trying to be one of those douches that calls wrestlers by their real names, but McGillicutty was a dumb name and "Curt Axel" just sounds like a bad action movie hero.


People said Dolph Ziggler was a bad name, too.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> So if the WWE didn't do a Swerve, would that be the Swerve?


:vince4


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

"ONE OF A KIND!"

queue RVD


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Did the fucking commentary just turn off? What is it with these people? So much dead silence.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Whoever said HHH is gonna black out earlier, rep that man.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Is he gonna collapse?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Easy HHH


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH really is the new ric flair he just cant let go and retire
i could see HHH burying young stars when he is 70


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Hennig is damn good. I'm not trying to be one of those douches that calls wrestlers by their real names, but McGillicutty was a dumb name and "Curt Axel" just sounds like a bad action movie hero.


You mean BEVERLY HILLS COP? lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I can see HHH having Axel up for the Pedigree and then Paul begins to run to the ramp. HHH Pedigree's Axel and pins him. As he looks back at Paul, Paul starts laughing and tells him he was kidding and then his actual client comes out and beats the shit out of HHH.


pls be true


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Something is going to happen... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is HHH going to try and do the Shawn concussion angle from 95?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

"come on game"

the hell is wrong? barely any commentary....whats going on?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:buried 
:buried 
:buried 
:buried


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know when Hunter was facing Benjamin for the first time, Benjamin was a damn good in-ring performer. Curt Axel on the other hand...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Asenath said:


> Curt Axel sounds like a muscle stud in gay porn.


It should be Axel Hennig.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

finalnight said:


> Yeah that ended well last time a wwe wrestler was in the rafters...
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Womp womp.


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

H's coming down from that pre-match coke


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

incoming academy award


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Are they gonna do the HBK collapse angle?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> It's gonna end like this


:lmao That .gif never gets old.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H injury angle?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

HHH is stiffing the fuck out of him with those lariats. :lmao

Fucking awesome


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

This is very strange. The commentators are silent, and Trips is selling something really well.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok is this real or fake?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Sensesfail (May 17, 2013)

Triple H with a timeout?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Why did the commentators stop talking for so long?

Oh, "it's serious so we can't speak", my least favourite kayfabe commentary technique.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao wtf


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Only the boss can no-sell the fact that he's in a match.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

THAT WORK


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Count out victory?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*That's Silence!!!!!!!!!!* :russo


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

the hell is going on?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

where is the count out that is way more than a ten count


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shouldn't hhh be counted out?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, this makes Hennig look really good.....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Well looks like I'm already wrong.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

HE CAN'T KEEP UP WITH THIS YOUNG KID END OF AN ERA THIS BUSINESS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was kicking this guy's ass too much. It has made me woozy.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Old ass ***** taking a break during a match


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He just needed some Water :HHH2 back to Burying this Bitch


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Eulonzo said:


> People said Dolph Ziggler was a bad name, too.


It is a bad name...



Even.Flow.NYC said:


> "come on game"
> 
> the hell is wrong? barely any commentary....whats going on?


They're selling Triple H being 'off his game'. It's the best they've sounded all day.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

lol what is this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing this is a work and it's a pretty shitty work because I don't buy into the fact that HHH can't go all of the sudden.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Even heyman looked concerned


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So umm shouldn't he be counted out?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I will admit, this is a fucking interesting angle they're working up here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Of course he loses because of fuckery.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hunter Hearst Mickey Rourke


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I think it's been over a 10 count


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Count you bastards


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

HHH finally did it. After a 15 year long career of burying everyone. Triple finally did it. He buried himself.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

WTF?!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

:holmes


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Uh oh...


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Burying people can be a strenuous job. After all these years, it finally it caught up to him.


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

POPPED A MOLLY, TRIPS IS SWEATIN WOOO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Even Triple H thinks this match sucks...he feels bored* lol


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT...IS THIS.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

kind of a lame ending


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So this is the end of RAW?


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Ahh, that built in excuse.

Good news is this feud will probably continue, I think in the end HHH is gonna put him over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they rae really going to end raw like this?
come on now

WWE is getting so lame

having a concussion is nothing to joke about


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar 4 at Summerslam!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Triple H getting dizzy from all that urge to bury people.

Seriously, what kind of work is this?


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

LMFAO! Look at HHH still tryin' to fight. Hell naw!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Yo, this seemed super real at first.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What is with refs not counting out. First last night now tonight.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Love that spotlight, doncha H?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Are they really doing a heart attack angle right in front of Lawler.


----------



## SASpurs2120 (Apr 13, 2013)

And they say he can't sell


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Why isnt curtis beating him down


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

What a stupid fucking ending.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Worked shoot


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That looked real


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Murph said:


> Why did the commentators stop talking for so long?
> 
> Oh, "it's serious so we can't speak", my least favourite kayfabe commentary technique.


/Owen voices


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe if you didnt spit it out all the time...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH with that kayfabe injury while sitting next to a dude that legit had a stroke on commentary.
I mean, you don't know what's real and what isn't!!!! That acting!!


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

well fuck that ending in so many ways


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well...that happened.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Crap ending to a good Raw.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Triple h is done huh? Ok then...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

HORRIBLE END


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

step73121 said:


> POPPED A MOLLY, TRIPS IS SWEATIN WOOO


He didn't even know it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well that ending sucked....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao what the fuck?


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I was kicking this guy's ass too much. It has made me woozy.


:clap HHH the GOAT


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Triple h is k.o beacuse he doesn´t download the app if you download the app you can win all the matches.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm just glad Curtis Axel gets to live to fight another day. :mark:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

what the fuck was that


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

What...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

fucking lame as hell. fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, RAW ended on a cliffhanger. I forgot those existed.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

that was the ending!?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

It's all about me! 

I am the one!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Heart attack...next to Jerry?

And that's how it ends.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Are we getting a commercial during the overrun?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Eugh this is so cringe worthy. Lame ending to a very good Raw.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

WOAH, that's a horrible ending.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*TRIPLE HEART ATTACK????????????????????????????*

That Ending!!!! :russo


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

Good ending. Pretty sure it'll make most want to tune in next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hate when WWE does shit like this. NO BUYS.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

He would do this bullshit in the Midwest. New York or any of the smark cities would boo him to death


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

damn r.i.p bro...................


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Yo, this seemed super real at first.


Ikr.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Is that it?


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

THATS HOW THEY END RAW....


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wait they ended it there?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Dafuq was that. Triple H looked like he had no idea where he is or who those EMTs were.*


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

I stayed up for this. I was like no..maybe we'll have a good match, maybe a swerve ending. 

Nope.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

..........speechless


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Burying people can be a strenuous job. After all these years, it finally it caught up to him.


:lmao

Well that ending was anti-climatic


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't think it was suppose to end like that. They didn't even roll credits.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There was more planned after that, but Trips finally saw his chance to go out with him losing and the crowd chanting his name.


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

KAYFABE?!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that sure got Curtis Axel over.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

And the oscar goes to...


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ummmm ok... what a weird way to end the show


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Shit's still going on WWE app


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

We want an encore of the 6 man tag


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fact that the creative team thought this was a good way to end Raw.

:lmao

Terrible.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Never thought i'd see the day HHH selled that good that people thought it was real


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow 

:HHH :HHH2 :jpl :buried 

What the fucking hell was that...


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Be sure to log onto the WWE app to see this match continue.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

That.. That's it? 

No, Turn on the WWE App now to see HHH have breakdown?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahha SD gonna beat this easily, finally RAW is the B show again.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This was all a ploy to make everyone forget about Curtis Axel, who is going to be a huge flop.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Hmmm, I don't think it was suppose to end like that. They didn't even roll credits.


Yes they did lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Clearly there are trolls in power at WWE HQ. 

Word leaked that Carlito and Morrison would be in the rumble - they weren't.
Word leaked that RVD would appear on RAW tonight - didn't happen.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Actually I like the fact that they are acknowleging the fact that he took a sledge hammer to the face last night and is still hurt...beats Cena always being there the next day like nothing happen


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punter said:


> HHH finally did it. After a 15 year long career of burying everyone. Triple finally did it. He buried himself.


:clap Congratulations, Hunter


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Decent raw, all you idiots bitch and bitch. Jesus christ, just watch the programme. :mark:


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

Boy that made Curtis Axel look good. /sarcasmoff


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Perfect way to put over a young guy big time... And that happens.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's still going on the app.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Triple H was clearly dehydrated. He hasn't had a drink of water properly since '97.*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is his third or fourth attempt at this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Did the writers get fired or something 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

El Barto said:


> Burying people can be a strenuous job. After all these years, it finally it caught up to him.


Stress fracture in his burying hand?

I wonder if Hunter named his shovel. "Me and Rusty have been together...oh, going on 15 years now."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So we're supposed to tune in next week to see if Triple H is okay healthwise so we can ALL forget about the horrible debut of that one dude that looks like Matt Morgan *:vince4


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

im glad they stopped the match HHH didnt look good at all. His health comes first.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not have Axel do something that caused HHH to get all woozy. Not let him get his ass kicked and survive only cause HHH decided to turn that shovel towards himself.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I hate when WWE does shit like this. NO BUYS.


Plus it did Axel no favors at all. And HHH is trying to get that "We really care" pop that he didn't get after Brock beat him two times.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fact that the creative team thought this was a good way to end Raw.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Terrible.


Its probably the same team that thought it was good to end a last man standing match at a PPV if a no contest


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

If he is really hurt then okay, if not then that was a terrible ending. Makes people forget about Axel in every way.


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

King Bebe said:


> Be sure to log onto the WWE app to see this match continue. :cole2


COMMENT OF THE NIGHT!


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"And they never mentioned Curtis Axel again."


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:aries2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's not a definitive ending, but it's certainly something different--I'm not going to complain. They're actually doing something storywise instead of just the show ending with someone attacking Cena.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Stall_19 said:


> Well that sure got Curtis Axel over.


:lmao:lmao 

IKR?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

TUNE IN TO OUR POST SHOW TO FIND OUT WHAT HAPPENS TO TRIPLE H :vince2


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

People who are watching via the App vince): What's going on now?


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Curtis survives... for now.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Hahahahha SD gonna beat this easily, finally RAW is the B show again.


They have to take out the vintage match section they fuckin suck, waste of air time.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

i was hoping that the ending would be "axel" taking advantage of triple h blacking out and pinning him, instead he just vanished?


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

so fucking dumb lol


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

Concussion?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So HHH was kicking Curtis' ass so much that he over-did it?

I've never seen such a perfect burial in my life. Ironic considering who got buried. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> im glad they stopped the match HHH didnt look good at all. His health comes first.


:lol

It's a work.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Real or not?


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Maybe HHH was going to put "Curtis Axel" over and then half way through the match started to realise what he was doing and he's made himself dizzy thinking of such a concept?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Curtis wasn't even worth the time it would have taken to end the match.


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

This has got to be one of the most underwhelming and awful RAW endings in history. They hype the hell out of Axel and then there's not even a finish, there«s simply nothing. HHH hogging the spotlight as he loves so much. This ending is inexcusable.


----------



## Kobedango (Apr 9, 2013)

Curtis Axel dropped from the roster back to Cena hogging the main event picture or was he ever out of the main event picture?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Ziggler's legit serious concussion becomes a storyline for HHH. 

I actually don't mind such an angle, but Curtis Axel was made an aftertought. I think he should have capitalized with his over-under finisher where he spikes his opponent's head into the mat.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Demoslasher said:


> Actually I like the fact that they are acknowleging the fact that he took a sledge hammer to the face last night and is still hurt...beats Cena always being there the next day like nothing happen


(Y) See, if more people thought like that instead of being so cynical. But in Cena's defense, he didn't even show up.

Hell we didn't see the WWE title or World title at all did we?

It's like The Rock's title reign all over again. :vince2


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Pretty whack ending. They should have had him act all delirious, stumble back in to the ring and have Curtis Axel pin him. That would have been a controversial ending while putting over Axel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *Triple H was clearly dehydrated. He hasn't had a drink of water properly since '97.*


That is because HHH spits instead of swallowing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So pretty much Triple H said FUCK THIS MATCH AND THIS JOBBER, i'd rather job to DEHYDRATION *:vince


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao what a way to end raw. Where the hell did Curtis Axel go, what a way to push him huh.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Flocka Street Lottery said:


> Yes they did lol


I didn't see credits. It went straight to whatever USA show that was.

But way for Triple H to make it all about him.


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Pretty damn enjoyable Raw IMO. 7/10


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Stall_19 said:


> Well that sure got Curtis Axel over.


I fucking know, right?

Poor Joe. :lmao I wouldn't want my first match to be like that.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Real or not?


Real but occurred just at 3 hours in , luckily.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That was a great Raw with a weird as fuck ending. Is the show actually over?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

The WWE app showed HHH getting up and walking to the back on his own two feet.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Shovel man always has to make it about himself


----------



## Ashly (Apr 7, 2013)

It could be real since the show ended so early, but if not HHH sold the hell out of that.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

AITCH AITCH AITCH pulling an HBK 








[/IMG]


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This is what happens when future Hennig meets present-day Hennig


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This better be some legit thing (as terrible as that may sound for Triple H), because if this is a work, it's stupid as hell. No one benefits :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH lives on the WWE app!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

He did it. He found a way to bury someone without actually hurting them. This man is a genius.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So Triple H Buried Curt Axel, like you didnt see him after that ending :HHH2 Mission Accomplished


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Raw with pics(and gifs soon) here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/05/sumo-day-10.html

Overall thoughts: I thought it was a pretty good show but I didn't like the Triple H/Curtis Axel segment as Axel looked like a goof getting slapped around. I loved The Shield's match and Swagger/Orton was surprisingly good. Bad ending though.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> People who are watching via the App vince): What's going on now?


Refs and the trainer had to walk HHH backstage. No footage of Baby Hennig leaving the stage area.

He did get in some good offense. Nice Raw debut showing. I think they'll keep him.

Tonight was a vast improvement over everything since Mania, though.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

PATHETIC FUCKING BOOKING. All WWE knows how to do now apparently is fake injury angles and referee drama storylines. Embarrassing as fuck to be a wrestling fan these days.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gamblor said:


> So HHH was kicking Curtis' ass so much that he over-did it?
> 
> I've never seen such a perfect burial in my life. Ironic considering who got buried. :lmao


:lmao Don't ever say there's no layers to Trips' burial process.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Curtis Axel wins via countout

1-0

The streak begins


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They said half way through the show the doctor said he shouldn't compete and they had the camera on him the whole time at the end and people still think it was real?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Real or not?


It was fake, if it was real, we would not have seen that BS back stage of the DR not clearing HHH then HHH going out anyways.
Plus if it was legit they would have had real medical people running to the ring


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Omfg are you people so stupid you think that was a heart attack? really? They only mentioned his head injury 20 times during a 5 minute match...you are the people that make the WWE do 100 recaps


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Pretty damn enjoyable Raw IMO. 7/10


hahaha...that's a funny GIF...yeah pretty much Raw sucked..in my opinion...lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> Real but occurred just at 3 hours in , luckily.


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

HHH was going to put Axel over, but the voice in his head said "YOU CANT PUT THAT SKINNY FAT ASS OVER...BURY HIM" and had a stroke.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> He did it. He found a way to bury someone without actually hurting them. This man is a genius.


How? How the fuck did this bury Axel? If anything it makes him look bigger because he beat HHH to the point he had to stop the match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Raw ended after the Shield match, good to great show.

Too bad we had a just there Orton/Swag match and whatever that ending was.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Overall that was a good raw. Best since the Raw after mania.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

They'll now be able to bill Axel as the guy who finished the career of HHH.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Why do i stay up till 4am (UK time) every single week to watch this crap. WHY??


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

So Curtis Axel's first match since the repackage ends with an old man beating his ass so hard that the old man has a heart attack?

:aries2


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> That is because HHH spits instead of swallowing


:vince2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> They said half way through the show the doctor said he shouldn't compete and they had the camera on him the whole time at the end and people still think it was real?


This.

For anyone who thinks that was real fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Plus it did Axel no favors at all. And HHH is trying to get that "We really care" pop that he didn't get after Brock beat him two times.


If first you don't succeed, try, try again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

CURTIS AXEL BEATS TRIPLE H ON HIS DEBUT! OMG! HE BEATS HHH TO THE POINT OF DEHYDRATION!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Well then...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Main event wasn't much but that show was pretty solid, imo.

inafter WORST RAW EVER *TEARS* I WON'T BE HERE NEXT WEEK (is then here next week)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Buckley said:


> HHH was going to put Axel over, but the voice in his head said "YOU CANT PUT THAT SKINNY FAT ASS OVER...BURY HIM" and had a stroke.


how did Randy Ortons voices get in HHHs head


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> im glad they stopped the match HHH didnt look good at all. His health comes first.


Still real to you, hmm?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*My final thought*

A very good RAW. One of the best, if not the best, of 2013 so far.
Awesome 6man tag.
Oaton/ Swagger was good.

Posting on the forum while watching RAW every week makes it more bearable and being entertained by nearly everyone in the thread.
:clap :clap :clap


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Triple H is finally gonna get that Oscar he didn't win in the Chaperone.*


----------



## The People's Champ (Apr 15, 2013)

That was, for me, one of the worst and stupidest endings to RAW that ive watched since it started in 93.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I only caught the very end and it involved Triple H being too drunk to compete or something. I'm confused...


----------



## Brown Hippy (Dec 3, 2011)

Curtis Axel looks like Matt Morgan's pre-evolutionary form. Like if you used a Fire Stone on Axel you'd end up with Matt Morgan


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Stone Hot said:


> im glad they stopped the match HHH didnt look good at all. His health comes first.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I was kicking this guys ass so bad, it made ME woosy. :HHH2


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Decent show. Highlight of tonight's RAW was definitely The Shield vs Daniel Bryan w/ cameo appearances by Kofi and Kane.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

would have been more effective if they never had the backstage segment with the doctor, should have let axel foley get some good offense in, then have triple h collapse like he did.


----------



## Lesta_UK (May 17, 2013)

*Just watched RAW...*

Umm...

Is that it? 

Oh WHEN are they going to give us a decent episode?!?!?!?! 

6 Man Tag Team Match was good though!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> How? How the fuck did this bury Axel? If anything it makes him look bigger because he beat HHH to the point he had to stop the match.


He took all the attention off of Axel with his injury angle. People will not be talking about Axel, they will be talking about Triple H and whether or not he's okay.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Blueforce7 said:


> He did it. He found a way to bury someone without actually hurting them. This man is a genius.


All these years, Triple H buried people directly. Now, a whole new level has been reached with INDIRECT BURIALS.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

CactusDudeFoley said:


> They'll now be able to bill Axel as the guy who finished the career of HHH.


Or at the very least have Heyman try and spin it as such... which is equally entertaining, if not more so..

I really enjoyed this Raw. I was WW Entertained..


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Awesome selling from the game but a wtf? ending and not in a good way, but one of the better Raw's of this year.. 

No Cena = Win
Still no Punk = Major Fail


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Demoslasher said:


> Actually I like the fact that they are acknowleging the fact that he took a sledge hammer to the face last night and is still hurt...beats Cena always being there the next day like nothing happen


This. If it was Cena Curtis Axel would have been pinned clean. 

People will be asking questions about what happened and who Curt Axel is and that is what WWE wants to achieve this week.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ColtofPersonality said:


> Pretty damn enjoyable Raw IMO. 7/10


Agreed!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Plus it did Axel no favors at all. And HHH is trying to get that "We really care" pop that he didn't get after Brock beat him two times.


He's going to keep trying until he gets it. He's jealous of the fact that guys like HBK, Austin, Rock got it and he never got it.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Ending was weird but overall it was a pretty good episode, six man tag match was pay per view worthy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

JUST realized Cena wasn't on the show. I'm slow as hell.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> Curtis Axel looks like Matt Morgan's pre-evolutionary form. Like if you used a Fire Stone on Axel you'd end up with Matt Morgan


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was definitely one of the better Raws of the year. Amazing how the quality of the show takes a big jump with no Cena on the show.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Headliner said:


> He's going to keep trying until he gets it. He's jealous of the fact that guys like HBK, Austin, Rock got it and he never got it.


If he hasn't gotten it by now he never will :HHH2


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

The Pedigree is out. 
Beating someone so hard you have to have a seat in the middle of the match and drink some water is in.

Triple H just added a new play to his playbook tonight. I'm liking the innovation I'm seeing.

it even makes it better that Axel was just fucking gone. He's just fucking vanished. The burial technique proved strong.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cyon said:


> All these years, Triple H buried people directly. Now, a whole new level has been reached with INDIRECT BURIALS.


The Cerebral burial


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

Headliner said:


> He's going to keep trying until he gets it. He's jealous of the fact that guys like HBK, Austin, Rock got it and he never got it.


He's got it multiple times. You don know HHH din't start wrestling in 2011 right? plus he got the biggest pop ever in MSG in 02. Get a clue.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> How? How the fuck did this bury Axel? If anything it makes him look bigger because he beat HHH to the point he had to stop the match.


Indeed, it puts Curtis over because we know Triple H was scared to go back into the ring :russo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'll just leave this here. 

I love tumlbr!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Just watched RAW...*



Lesta_UK said:


> Umm...
> 
> Is that it?
> 
> ...


They did, it began about 3 hours ago.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deptford said:


> The Pedigree is out.
> Beating someone so hard you have to have a seat in the middle of the match and drink some water is in.
> 
> Triple H just added a new play to his playbook tonight. I'm liking the innovation I'm seeing.
> ...


:lmao y'all funny as fuck.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Curtis Axel? More like Curtis Shovel. :HHH2


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

All I want in life is HHH losing to Emma in his retirement match.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_Just another awesome six man tag match between The Shield/Kane/Bryan/Kofi they can all wrestle year long and I wouldn't get bored of it. Also enjoyed Layla smacking and even grabbing AJ's ass after tapping out  

As for a redebuting Michal McGuillicuty (sp?) as Curtis Axel a little bit better then his last name obviously but still would love to have him go by Henning at least I mean if Orton can go by Orton why can't this guy? For his match against HHH and a quite 'odd' ending I dunno if H just opt for the 'concuession/not feeling good' idea to not let Axel go over him tonight or what. _


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Anybody got a .gif of Layla tapping out on AJ's ass?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brown Hippy said:


> Curtis Axel looks like Matt Morgan's pre-evolutionary form. Like if you used a Fire Stone on Axel you'd end up with Matt Morgan


:lmao:lmao:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

HOlY fuck that's too funny :clap


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

So :HHH2 vs Curt Axel at Summerslam?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Anybody got a .gif of Layla tapping out on AJ's ass?


I posted it. I will post it again. Found on tumblr. I'm sure better versions will come as the night goes on.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

go home HHH


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Do you love me as much as you love Shawn now, Daddy?"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Just watched RAW...*



Brye said:


> They did, it began about 3 hours ago.


Yeah as much as I crush Raw, tonight was fine with a great six-man and a decent Titus/Sheamus match. Opening match was weird but at least Fandango killed that fan and nothing absolutely terrible until that ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like Joe Hennig, but the "Curtis Axel" name sounds like a name a little kid would make for a wrestler in the "create a wrestler" mode of a wrestling video game. Just so corny.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

RAW was really good this week. Orton/Swagger match was phenomenal. I really can't believe people are still complaining even when they get a good show.

AS for the ending, I will requote myself,



Loader230 said:


> This. If it was Cena Curtis Axel would have been pinned clean.
> 
> People will be asking questions about what happened and who Curt Axel is and that is what WWE wants to achieve this week.


It seemed like HHH was just filling in for Cena because Cena's either really injured or selling the angle from PPV last night. Either case ya'll should be happy Curtis wasn't pinned. Its a great start for the guy, first match against HHH.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Good of HHH to finally put someone over....shame it was a bottle of water.


----------



## TheORKINMan (May 30, 2011)

HHH did not bury McGillicutty because barely anyone gives a crap or will give a crap about generic wrestler who can't talk #322566754 on WWE's roster this past decade.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Decent RAW. The 6 man tag match was fantastic and most of the rest of the matches were decent at least. Nothing too horrible either aside from the overboard App plugs. Ending was interesting. I can't imagine McGuillicutty going too far though.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I like Joe Hennig, but the "Curtis Axel" name sounds like a name a little kid would make for a wrestler in the "create a wrestler" mode of a wrestling video game. Just so corny.


Haha great call, when I heard it I thought back to when I was a kid playing Streets of Rage and how I thought "Axel" was such a cool name.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Good of HHH to finally put someone over....shame it was a bottle of water.


On the other hand, he also buried the Doctor's medical advice. America's healthcare system has lost its credibility.

Oops.

:HHH2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I actually really enjoyed Raw tonight. Great atmosphere, great action, solid booking, an amazing six man tag, the stupidity kept to a minimum, and just a generally entertaining wrestling program. 

All of that said, fuck Triple H.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Just watched RAW...*



KuritaDavion said:


> Yeah as much as I crush Raw, tonight was fine with a great six-man and a decent Titus/Sheamus match. Opening match was weird but at least Fandango killed that fan and nothing absolutely terrible until that ending.


Good point bringing up Titus/Sheamus. Was a decent match. Would still like to see PTP relevant again.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Murph said:


> Haha great call, when I heard it I thought back to when I was a kid playing Streets of Rage and how I thought "Axel" was such a cool name.


Same here!

And so does this guy!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Loader230 said:


> This. If it was Cena Curtis Axel would have been pinned clean.
> 
> People will be asking questions about what happened and who Curt Axel is and that is what WWE wants to achieve this week.


I don't know about that. I think the focus will all be on HHH and his health and Axel will only be mentioned because he's the guy that was in the match with him. Alex isn't the reason HHH is hurt and just disappeared once Hunter started ACTING~! so it'll basically be starting over again for him next week.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ugh. A non finish for a second night in a row. Horrible.

Curtis Axel is better than Michael McGilicuty, but I don't see why they can't call him Joe Perfect or something. Play off his dad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*CURTIS AXEL:

A)Jobber Name (CHECK)
B)Jobber Entrance (CHECK)
C)Jobber Reaction (CHECK)
D)Jobs to Dehydration (PRICELESS)*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

In all honesty, I think this RAW was one of the more better RAWs.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Ruckus said:


> On the other hand, he also buried the Doctor's medical advice. America's healthcare system has lost its credibility.
> 
> Oops.
> 
> :HHH2


Well to be fair it didn't have much to begin with.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Orton seems to be the one holding the show together wrestling wise, he's been putting on great matches on RAW nearly week after week. I Swear anyone else stuck in limbo this long directionless wouldn't be as over as Orton is right now. They'd be Kofi or Del Rio status.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't know about that. I think the focus will all be on HHH and his health and Axel will only be mentioned because he's the guy that was in the match with him. Alex isn't the reason HHH is hurt and just disappeared once Hunter started ACTING~! so it'll basically be starting over again for him next week.


It won't be because HHH isn't coming back. He has no future feuds planned for him. He's a part timer who doesn't wrestle on RAW anymore. This was just to give a good start to Curtis. Next week will be about Curtis Axel, trust me on that.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> I don't know about that. I think the focus will all be on HHH and his health and Axel will only be mentioned because he's the guy that was in the match with him. Alex isn't the reason HHH is hurt and just disappeared once Hunter started ACTING~! so it'll basically be starting over again for him next week.


The only thing he has going for him is that Heyman is probably the one guy who can put enough spin on things to make Hennig look responsible for Trips' sudden case of the vapours.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

checkcola said:


> I posted it. I will post it again. Found on tumblr. I'm sure better versions will come as the night goes on.


Man, Layla grabbed a handful


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good show tonight despite that weird finish. I didn't even notice Cena wasn't on the show until around quarter to 11 and I was like, "where's Cena at?" :lol

Says a lot really when you have one of the better Raws of the year without the "face of the company" on it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

What is so bad about Joe Hennig as a name, other than that WWE can't copyright it?

Joseph "The Axe" Hennig. Done. He can do the top rope ax handle and do pump "ax" handle slams and the like. Done and done.
Hell, ax handles even would make a good signature heel weapon.

It isn't like Randy Orton is called Bobby Gunfight. I just don't have high hopes for this one.

Also, the "kid" and "boy" thing has got to go. The man is in his 30s and has been in WWE developmental, D shows and
dark matches for the better part of 10 years now. He's older than half the roster.

Edit: Bizarre points for the ending. He should have cheated to win or had Heyman help him win. Did he really just
win a match via count out because a man whose signature entrance activity for the past 15 years was drinking a
bottle of water had a case of _dehydration_?

:bosh5


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Welp Curtis, back to Superstars you go.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Loader230 said:


> It won't be because HHH isn't coming back. He has no future feuds planned for him. He's a part timer who doesn't wrestle on RAW anymore. This was just to give a good start to Curtis. Next will be about Curtis Axel, trust me on that.


We say that over and over and he comes back. Maybe next week will be about Axel and maybe HHH won't want his win back. But if he wasn't coming back then why couldn't he do the woozy angle in ring for a bit, Axel hits him with whatever his finisher is and Axel gets a pinfall on him that the fans will remember and they can play up over and over on tv? He's got Heyman, who could sell fire to the devil so he'll work his ass off to pump him up but there are easier and less complicated ways to do this if they really want to.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

0.5/10.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Welp Curtis, back to Superstars you go.*


I think he'll make it to Payback.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Glad that stupid young guy was thrown into the background as not to steal the spotlight from the old washed up guy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Pervythemilkman (Feb 16, 2013)

Not even in my top 1000 Raws. 4/10.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> We say that over and over and he comes back. Maybe next week will be about Axel and maybe HHH won't want his win back. But if he wasn't coming back then why couldn't he do the woozy angle in ring for a bit, Axel hits him with whatever his finisher is and Axel gets a pinfall on him that the fans will remember and they can play up over and over on tv? He's got Heyman, who could sell fire to the devil so he'll work his ass off to pump him up but there are easier and less complicated ways to do this if they really want to.


He was obviously selling that cage match from last night. Other than the Taker matches, HHH came back only for the brock feud. It isn't that often as it seems, its just the IWC complaining everytime HHH is on TV that makes it seem lot worse. Axel is a main stay for RAW from now on, HHH is gone for forseeable future. They are going to put Axel over as someone that took out HHH or someone HHH couldn't beat. Axel is gonna do good with heyman by his side, let's not overreact here.Its that simple.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Also, axles are quite a bit different than AXES. 

This is an axe, a weapon...










This is an axle, a car part...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple H has literally collapsed at the thought of putting someone over


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I think he'll make it to Payback.


*Then back to Superstars he goes.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Loader230 said:


> He was obviously selling that cage match from last night. Other than the Taker matches, HHH came back only for the brock feud. It isn't that often as it seems, its just the IWC complaining everytime HHH is on TV that makes it seem lot worse. Axel is a main stay for RAW from now on, HHH is gone for forseeable future. They are going to put Axel over as someone that took out HHH or someone HHH couldn't beat. Axel is gonna do good with heyman by his side, let's not overreact here.


Oh I'm not saying he's ruined forever, I'm just saying they could have done a lot better and with a pinfall get his finisher over and burned into the minds of people, that's all. The true test will be weeks and months down the road if they stick with him and build him like they've done with the Shield or if they treat him like a flavor of the month and cast him to the waistside if they don't like what they see. Tonight has nothing to do with that.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Also, the "kid" and "boy" thing has got to go. The man is in his 30s and has been in WWE developmental, D shows and
> dark matches for the better part of 10 years now. He's older than half the roster.


This bugged me too. When the announcers kept calling him "young" and a "kid", I assumed he was in his mid-to-late twenties, but then I google him, and he's 33! That's like Orton's age, and nobody calls him a kid. What does that make the Shield then, toddlers?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

llamadux said:


>


FAAAAN DAAAAN DOH!


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

My father who watches wrestling with me sometimes but isn't into it like I am, saw Del Rio's graphic come up on the screen for his match.

His reaction honestly made me laugh.

"Aww, Del Rio ; who gives a fuck about this guy? Where's the remote."

Made me think of you guys.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

llamadux said:


>


Fandango should allow him to see the stars backstage and give him a signed photo and follow him on twitter...and tweet him once a day.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

hhh remains just the worst. just awful tv whenever he is on. 

shield 6 man was tremendous.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Great episode of Raw, especially the Shield match.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I cant stop laughing at how the guy in blue puts his hand out like thats going to stop 300lbs of fat from falling down. It woulda been funny if the dude stood up and fandango bounced off him.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Oh I'm not saying he's ruined forever, I'm just saying they could have done a lot better and with a pinfall get his finisher over and burned into the minds of people, that's all. The true test will be weeks and months down the road if they stick with him and build him like they've done with the Shield or if they treat him like a flavor of the month and cast him to the waistside if they don't like what they see. Tonight has nothing to do with that.


Tonight has everything to do with that. Besides all those reports on Hunter being high on Mcgillicutty, Axel's first ever match was against HHH. Triple h himself stepped up to help out the guy which is promising as for as Axel's future is concerned. The ending was merely an angle to write off HHH for forseeable future. It didn't end with a pinfall but so what, no one honestly expected Curtis to pin a veteran like HHH in the first place. The idea of a debutant pinning a legend in his first match on RAW itself is preposterous.. Dean ambrose for instance, tapped out clean in his match with taker on smackdown. Again as I said before, if it was Cena you're looking at a clean finish with Cena standing tall to close the show.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fandango should allow him to see the stars backstage and give him a signed photo and follow him on twitter...and tweet him once a day.


Let him have a piece of Summer Rae for a day while we're at it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

kobra860 said:


>


Someone add this smiley please.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I loved the show tonight. Most of the matches were good, none of the segments ran way too long, and the only recap they showed too many times was Ryback from the opening. It's crazy how much more enjoyable a show can be when Cena, Big Show, and Tons of Funk aren't on it.

-Ryback needs to come out to the ring in an ambulance for every match/promo from now on. It was so goofy and I loved it. Hate the crap on the back of his vest though. Leather vests are exceptional pieces of clothing generally but his looked like a pissed off teenager scribbled all over it.

-Poor Barrett. His new theme is pretty decent but his booking is still the polar opposite of that. I like that they're booking Fandango to be so over the top that even other heels can't stand him.

-Sheamus/Titus was a lot better than I thought it would be. Probably because Titus finally called Sheamus out for thinking he's fucking tough.

-I could watch Rhodes kick Ryder's head off every day for the rest of my life. I could also watch Ryback toss him around like a bad parent with an unwanted child does to a newborn every day.

-The 6 man tag match was phenomenal. Danielson looks to have snapped out of being a clown, Kane had more energy than we've seen out of him in years, and Ambrose is the best thing in WWE right now. I also love seeing Rollins mouth off to every opponent in all of their matches, even if he does have a strange voice.

-Pretty excited to see where they go with Axel. I was thinking Cesaro was going to be Heyman's new project but it was actually nice to be surprised for a change. Not sure I agree with his debut being in that capacity though.

-Trips doesn't need to be on WWE TV right now. Unless this leads to him having to 'contemplate retirement' for a few years it's a storyline I'm going to get sick of quickly.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Tommy-V said:


>


Best part of the night!!!!


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Opening segment: This was probably Ryback's best promo ever.

Miz/Jericho vs. Barrett/Fandango: Very disappointing with Barrett looking weak once again.

Sheamus vs. Titus O'Neil: This was surprisingly decent.

Heyman promo: McGillicutty's revealed as Heyman's newest client as Curtis Axel (TERRIBLE name), which was a letdown, and HHH challenges him to a match.

ADR vs. Big E. Langston: Decent match because of the ADR carryjob but Langston winning makes me fear that they'll put him in the main event soon when he isn't ready.

AJ vs. Layla: Squash.

Rhodes vs. Ryder: Both got the ultimate disrespect with no entrance or introduction, not much of a match and Ryder gets thrown into the ambulance by Ryback. If this is his last match in WWE he should do well in TNA with Robbie E having the same gimmick as him.

6 man tag: Very good and probably the MOTY so far with Bryan really shining.

Orton vs. Swagger: Not a bad match though very predictable.

HHH vs. Curtis Axel: All angle with HHH having the advantage and then not being able to go. Anticlimatic and didn't put Axel over at all.

While the six man and Orton/Swagger were great the booking was questionable throughout, especially in the main event, the tease of Langston possibly getting a title shot soon when he isn't good in the ring and has shown no signs of charisma or being good on the mic, Barrett looking very weak, and Rhodes and Ryder continuing to get buried (both had so much momentum at the end of 2011 and all of it's gone for both of them). Matches were good, booking was terrible. Better than the last several Raws but the end just fell flat.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Tommy-V said:


>




lol, funniest part was before that gif started, when Layla easily could've tapped out on AJs leg, but moved her hand like a foot up and started tapping out. Wonder if WWE will ever tell AJ to change up her submission so divas can tap out in "more family friendly" ways lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

dxbender said:


> lol, funniest part was before that gif started, when Layla easily could've tapped out on AJs leg, but moved her hand like a foot up and started tapping out. Wonder if WWE will ever tell AJ to change up her submission so divas can tap out in "more family friendly" ways lol.


Actually, I really am starting to think AJ loves it, and is a freak in the sheets. AJ had a smile on her face when Kate damn near humped her while trying to pin her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


GIF of the year. Hell, maybe the best wrasslin' gif ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just saw a '#bringbacktheattitudeera' tweet from a 15 year old fpalm


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Just saw a '#bringbacktheattitudeera' tweet from a 15 year old fpalm


Fans today would _hate _the Attitude Era, absolutely hate it. This forum would be full of complaints every week, moreso than it already is.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Actually, I really am starting to think AJ loves it, and is a *freak in the sheets*. AJ had a smile on her face when Kate damn near humped her while trying to pin her.


Its a crazy chick thing.. trust me.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

x78 said:


> Fans today would _hate _the Attitude Era, absolutely hate it. This forum would be full of complaints every week, moreso than it already is.


No doubt. Doesn't matter what era was happening, the internet hated it because it's too boring not to be cynical, apparently.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

x78 said:


> Fans today would _hate _the Attitude Era, absolutely hate it. This forum would be full of complaints every week, moreso than it already is.


Fans DID hate attitude era. I looked at archived posts from the 90s, and people bashed Undertaker(saying Taker in early 90s was better than late 90s), Austin(for numerous reasons,calling him stale and so on...) and The Rock(saying his promos sucked)


And the media, more than fans, would hate attitude era today. With basically multiple news stations per city, people all over can bash what they see. Attitude Era today would cause so much controversy, it might even be impossible for wrestling to survive with the types of stuff they did, cause society today sucks(I heard that Disney supposedly had to pull an episode of a show recently cause it dealt with some health issue? In the 90s, things like this weren't a problem, but cause of society today and how much it sucks, TV Shows today have way too many restrictions)


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Fandango should allow him to see the stars backstage and give him a signed photo and follow him on twitter...and tweet him once a day.


Give him an autographed copy of the WWE app and let him loose :vince5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People forget that outside some of the more graphic stuff they did back then, that they actually had logical storylines, an asbolute shit ton more logic was used back then. Mid carders actually had direction and a storyline. The IC and Tag titles were actually somewhat important. That's what I think about when someone mentions those years. And in that regard, that era is far, far superior.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tommy-V said:


>


That grab just at the end is the best part.

:homer


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> People forget that outside some of the more graphic stuff they did back then, that they actually had logical storylines, an asbolute shit ton more logic was used back then. Mid carders actually had direction and a storyline. The IC and Tag titles were actually somewhat important. That's what I think about when someone mentions those years. And in that regard, that era is far, far superior.


Star power...The older generation put the newer generation over. Divisions were proper, and gimmick PPV's didn't exist because build brought us to those matches.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I honestly didn't even notice Cena wasn't on raw. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The gif doesn't show her face, but anyone that saw it on the show could tell AJ was fucking loving it with a huge freaky smile.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> People forget that outside some of the more graphic stuff they did back then, that they actually had logical storylines, an asbolute shit ton more logic was used back then. Mid carders actually had direction and a storyline. The IC and Tag titles were actually somewhat important. That's what I think about when someone mentions those years. And in that regard, that era is far, far superior.


Yeah, agreed, tonight's show was booked like the AE in that respect. Midcard feuds interacting, midcard champions getting promo time and having great matches etc. It remains to be seen if they'll carry it on next week, but tonight was definitely a start.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I think man of the night must have been the WWE tweet ambassador, raised the bar and changed the game for whoever does it from now on... fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

x78 said:


> Yeah, agreed, tonight's show was booked like the AE in that respect. Midcard feuds interacting, midcard champions getting promo time and having great matches etc. It remains to be seen if they'll carry it on next week, but tonight was definitely a start.


Agreed. I thought it was a good show tonight. And if they carry it on to next week and future weeks after that, well that would be awesome.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Best gif ever, and gods do I love when Layla starts coping feels on the divas.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You do the math.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't realize it until I watch it on wwe.com about triple h moment. 










^ That pretty much sums up tonight's raw. A surprise in our face ending.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

> John Cena teamed with Alberto Del Rio to face Ryback and Jack Swagger in the Dark Match main event.
> Cena got the pin on Swagger to win the match. That concluded tonight’s show.


My hero never EVER misses a show. NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEVVVVEEEERRR. :cena3


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW *"LIKES"*
-So the third client of Paul Heyman is Curtis Axel.  A lot of people might not like it but I dig it. I been wanting to see him get pushed properly. Let's not forget, he was the one who helped trained with The Rock to keep Rock in shape during his 3-month return earlier this year. I can listen to Heyman talk all day by the way.

-Surprised to see Big E. Langston get a win over ADR. The match was not bad either.

-AJ busting out her new finisher on Layla was so sexy especially when Layla was tapping out on AJ's ass.

-Cody Rhodes and Ryback both squashing Zack Ryder. Woo woo woo, you know it.

-Match of the night goes to the Six-Man Tag Match. Glad The Shield got the win and Kane this time, took the pinfall. At least it wasn't Daniel Bryan taking the pin like always.

-With Orton beating Swagger convincingly, this probably signifies the rise of Orton and the fall of Swagger. We will see.

*"DISLIKES"*
-I still don't understand the No Contest decision for the Cena/Ryback match. If it was to snap Ryback's PPV losing streak, it still wasn't handled properly. His promo was decent and I guess there will be a rematch at the Payback PPV where he will probably start a new losing streak.

-Fresh off coming back from filming a movie, The Miz continues to be booked strong. But why at the expense of the Intercontinental Champion and protecting the dancer instead?

-Decent match between Sheamus and Titus O'Neil but why not have O'Neil cheat to get a win and maybe set up a rematch on Smackdown?

-The main event got slow and then Triple H couldn't wrestle no more. What the hell is this? There has to be a better way for Triple H to stop wrestling right? Not this kind of stuff. He even got the last hit on Axel too. I'm confused. Overall, this show was average. It had it's good points.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Kane eating the pin sucked. :kane

Randy Orton and his RKO's out of nowhere are getting really old.

Big E was impressive again.

Triple H entrance is still badass

Axel...I think they can do some good with this. Ball is in your court WWE.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Another gif of AJ and Layla


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

^:datass


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

lmao @ the ending of raw


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hate him or love him raw is missing punk. When he ain't on it lacks something big, it feels bland. The shield are amazing though, really impressed with them and how wwe are booking them.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

6 man tag was great, Shield are awesome and along with Bryan/Punk are the most consistent performers on the roster, they haven't had a bad match yet which is great

opening tag was confusing as hell and it's stupid to have Barrett lose again, has he actually won since winning the belt? 

I like Axel as Heyman's new client, great that they are really taking full advantage of Heyman in getting younger guys over

Big E looked awesome against Del Rio although why Del Rio lost is pretty much beyond me a night after he won the number one contendership

Rybacks promo was good although a little bit awkward, the stuff about the audience dying just didn't feel like it had been delivered right and felt awkward, one of his better promos though

Main event segment was an ok idea but failed in execution, if you are going to do a HHH injury storyline and have him in match with a guy you are re-debuting then surely you should link the 2 and not just have HHH get a concussion and Axel just be there, would have made more sense to play up to Axel really attacked the head before HHH went down with the injury, Axel was working the jaw and the commentators did reference it but I thought it should have been a bigger deal, if you are putting him in that spot Axel should have been the last thing you saw on RAW tonight

Overall a fairly enjoyable show, I was worried they were going to ruin Extreme Rules and have Cena come out and no sell the injury so I'm glad they kept him off the show, do it more often though WWE, make it a big deal that Cena is appearing, that is how you treat a star. For me the champion doesn't need to be on every show and it actually benefits them and the title for it to be seen as a big deal when they do appear.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

El Barto said:


> Another gif of AJ and Layla


The little squeeze Layla gives AJ's petite ass makes this a legit submission hold.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see new talent being pushed, I've said in other threads how I feel, ain't gonna shoot Axel down but he needs a defining moment soon to push him into a big star.

The Shield saved it for me, top match, from both teams but The Shield are just something else.

WTF why waste a debut of a new "Heyman guy" versing HHH on Raw for the first time in 3 years on an injury angle. Are they fightinh at Payback does anyone else get that vibe?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Hate him or love him raw is missing punk. When he ain't on it lacks something big, it feels bland. The shield are amazing though, really impressed with them and how wwe are booking them.


Despite this being the best Raw in a long long time, I really started to miss Punk this week. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

El Barto said:


> Another gif of AJ and Layla


No Cena and an amazing look at Ajs ass, this Raw was amazing


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck, only just realised Cena wasn't even on the show, normally fast forward through his drivel anyway.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Terrible show and I can't believe they are trying to push Michael like that. Of all the people they could of got they picked him. Which just goes to show how poor decision making has become at WWE. The guy can't wrestle, has no personality and looks like some guy who has just escaped the asylum. Watching him on tv is painful. If they want to get rid of even more viewers then they found their guy. I bet Heyman is secretly pissed off to be lumped in with this guy as not even his skills can make Michael look good.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Whats the bet Heyman poisoned HHH with Ricin and only one man can save him from it....:cena3


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

I do have a bad feeling they are just lining up heels for Cena to beat. He'll beat Ryback next month, then probably enter a feud with Mark Henry. In the meantime they'll try to build Curtis Axel for Cena to beat him, before doing something interesting at Summerslam.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Murph said:


> I do have a bad feeling they are just lining up heels for Cena to beat. He'll beat Ryback next month, then probably enter a feud with Mark Henry. In the meantime they'll try to build Curtis Axel for Cena to beat him, before doing something interesting at Summerslam.


This finally seems like the first time time they're legitimately building Ryback for a title win.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Even though I am not a Ryback fan, they did make him look pretty strong on Sunday, and his promo at the start of Raw was pretty decent too. I hope he does win just because Cena is stale as canned bread


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

Obvious why big E won they're going to have him eventually challenge Ziggler saying he beat the No.1 contender ect ect 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

Overall it was a pedestrian show for the most part, but fortunately Heyman's Curtis Axel announcement and the terrific Shield versus Kofi and Team Hell No contest (probably the best Raw match this year so far) made it worth watching. Plus Triple H's concussion gave us a memorable ending, was he drugged by Heyman perhaps? Here's also hoping Axel gets the same dedication as The Shield from the booking team, although I would've loved Cesaro to have been in that spot too, but Axel will hopefully make the most from it. 

Full recap on my blog.


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

The beginning of Raw with the ambulence and Ryback had a really cool AE feel to it. I'm not a Ryback fan, but his new heel persona is the way to go as long as they don't mess it up. IF you give Ryback the belt at Payback you can stretch this feud out to Summer Slam. Have Cena beat Ryback for the title at Summer Slam.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

I liked this week's episode. John Cena didn't show so that's always nice and we had a great match between The Shield a Team Hell no + Kofi. Bryan was on fire and I'm curious to see where this "weak-link" story will go. Will he turn heel or will he be left alone by Kane and then have a redemption story? Let's hope they have a plan for this.

Ryback's promo started good but ended up a little all over the place. He is going to take the fans to the morgue? what the hell was that about? Still, him on top of the ambulance was different and it was a decent way to start the show.

We had the usual filler matches but there wasn't any Team Funk sighting so I didn't skip them this time around. Only skipped Orton vs Swagger since I can't be bothered to watch those two wrestle.

It was cool to see Big E get a win but I miss Ziggler. The three of them are gold together and this injury came in a really bad time.

Curtis Axel is a way better name than before and it seems like he is getting a pretty strong push by being paired wit Heyman. If Paul accepted this is because he sees something in him so I'll keep an eye out on this guy. He was right about Lesnar and Punk so I trust him with this one. I was hoping that Triple H would lose the match but that didn't happen, let's hope they save it for a PPV. Also, they shouldn't rush him to the main-event like they did with Sheamus or they risk to make the same mistakes as before and having a guy going from WWE championship to having a dark match at Wrestlemania.

Overall, 7/10 maybe. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Things I liked:

- Ryback!!! Fucking awesome promo.
- Summer Rae
- Barrett, new intro etc. :mark:










That was awesome :lmao I know I'm an asshole.

- Darren Y.
- HEYMAN :mark:
- Guy screaming "IS THAT ALL? Come on..." when McGill.. uhm, Axel came out. :lol
- "Save us CM PUNk" sign
- AMBROSE!!!!!!!!! 

- Fucking awesome fans










- Rollins goin' "No no nonononono!" "Nononononono!" The whole time. :lmao
- Daniel Bryan!!! YES YES YES!!!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Anyone else think Ryback needs to start wrestling in the jeans and boots? Much more badass than the swimsuit.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

-Really dug the opening promo from Ryback, but man does he need to calm down those facials.

-Two Strong TV matches with Swagger vs. Orton and THN/Kofi vs. The Shield.

-Can't really comment on Axel until I see where they're headed with him long term, talented guy though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

SDWarrior said:


> Anyone else think Ryback needs to start wrestling in the jeans and boots? Much more badass than the swimsuit.


I think he needs to worry about being able to wrestling a decent match before worrying about what to wear!

Shield six man was awesome.
Titus looked ok against Sheamus.

The rest.fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Tommy-V said:


>


:datass :kobe4 Dat Squeeze


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Nige™ said:


> I think he needs to worry about being able to wrestling a decent match before worrying about what to wear!


I think he's already got that covered but keep trying...


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Compared to the last two Raws, this one seemed much, much better.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

El Barto said:


> Another gif of AJ and Layla


Best moment of the night. :clap


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

John Cena takes a beating at PPV, no-sells it on Raw the next night-IWC bitches about it...

Triple H takes a beating at PPV, sells the heck out of it on Raw the next night-IWC bitches about it...


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Surely someone backstage is taking note of Bryan shining every time he enters the ring? Or am I just crazy?

He really doesn't deserve to be a heel at this point, and he deserves a distant future victory over the shield


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Surely someone backstage is taking note of Bryan shining every time he enters the ring? Or am I just crazy?


lets see hhh backing up the words he said last year @ 3min 40secs


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

El Barto said:


> Another gif of AJ and Layla


lol, you can tell AJ noticed that too during the match:

A.J. ‏@WWEAJLee 12h
“@HEELZiggler: hell of a job tonite, babe, you know how much i love your submissions ” Layla borrowed some of your "moves" #ImAHandful




Also, next weeks Raw should be good. I hope they do have something huge with Axel, cause Raw is in Calgary,meaning if something big happens, the crowd WILL react, and hopefully those younger fans in other cities take note that Axel got a big reaction,so that must mean he's important.(maybe Axel-Bret Hart segment, where Bret talks about facing Axels dad, and then Axel attacks Bret or something?)

And Cena returning next week in CANADA? He'll get the exact opposite of a heroes return reaction.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

validreasoning said:


> lets see hhh backing up the words he said last year @ 3min 40secs


LOL, what a load of crap. It doesn't matter who the fans like, it only matters who the WWE likes.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just watched (always download next day 2am every mondays a stretch, or whatever time it is) Great show. Ryback is growing on me... Titus looks like hes finally getting a push... the third man was a let down, but im willing to be open minded. The shield match was easily a 8-9/10. Daniel bryan was beastly! Final match was cool, i actually liked the ending. He was never gonna let him go over clean so having it end like that made sense.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

trash raw


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*It wasn't that bad.

I might start doing a positivity thread. 

The worst part for me was the heyman 3rd guy segment, just a huge let down.

The shield match was good, the fandango match was entertaining, Orton had a solid win. AJ match was ok, well the submission was. Triple H match was kind of emotional, for his fans anyway. Its hard seeing him like that after 10+ years of watching him. Kayfabe wise of course.

I enjoyed RAW, then again, I always do.*


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Always nice to see peeps losing their shit over wrestling. Just brilliant. 

Raw had some high points this week but most of all they left everybody talking which isn't something they tend to do that much any more. The ending was.... different and left many questions hanging in the air. It was also a pretty big markout moment for me personally to have Trips wrestle on Raw and so randomly too. You'd think that would be something they would give a little forewarning to but I'm not going to complain. Axel has my interest and as usual too many people are shitting all over him before giving him a chance and/or even seeing what he can do. Whatever. He has the spotlight now. Let's see what he does with it. Paul Heyman. That is all.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] foool...this don't make no damn sense


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Fortitude said:


> *It wasn't that bad.
> 
> I might start doing a positivity thread.
> 
> I enjoyed RAW, then again, I always do.*


lol, we should have a "positivity day" on this site, everyone must be positive about WWE for 24 hours. Half this site would fall apart cause people do nothing but bash WWE 24/7 it seems like.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Vast improvement over last weeks Raw. Ryback's promos are getting better but he still looks like a dingus. The six man tag was the best match of the night all of them have great chemistry together.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The state of WWE in May 2013 can be summed up in one statement: The big reveal on Raw was Michael fucking McGillicutty. 

I'm gonna do this pros and cons thing now. Okay, so here it is. O_O

+ Team Hell No & Kofi vs. Shield. What a fucking match. Through this terrible Raw, this alone reminded me why I watch. Thanks to all these men for making the show worth it. Rollins, Ambrose, and Bryan need to be in the ring together a lot more. Bryan is more fun to watch than any wrestler I can remember. What a fucking incredible performer, man.

+ Starting to dig Langston. He's weird as hell, but he's interesting.

- Wade Barrett's theme. Man, this guy can't catch a break.

+ No Cena.

- Fuck Jack Swagger. Fire him.

- Can't they pick a new whipping boy aside from Zack Ryder? You have a million jobbers to pick from. Why go for the guy who already kind of established himself as something more than a jobber? 

- Curt Angle. I mean Curt Hawkins. Johnny Curtis. Curt Axle. Uh... CurtIS Axle? His titantron said 'Curt' and he was announced as 'Curtis.' Nice to see the WWE cares about this guy as much as I do. Someone tell Vince there are names other than Curtis out there. I don't want to totally trash the guy, but I never want to hear anything about a wrestler not having a good look until this guy is a jobber. Come on now. I can think of 100 guys who deserve and are better suited for a push. Are they trying to punish Heyman for something? Anyway, it makes THEM look stupid, trying to just throw this doofus in with Punk and Lesnar, saying he's in the same league.

- How does ANYONE like Triple H? He's such a fucking douchebag bitch as a character. And as a person, it seems like he's got the same little dick complex his father in law has, so he's a perfect heir to the throne.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

...just had to post this










HAHAHA


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone else think it was a setup? like triple h would come out, laugh at heyman about what a loser this guy is, and then beat the crap out of him. then the real 3rd heyman guy would come out from the crowd or under the ring and sneak attack triple h. would have loved for it to be cesaro. i mean anything else would have been better.


----------

